# Hurt's Log/Journey to the Stage



## Hurt

Well guys and gals I figured I'd keep a log of my training as I approach my first competition...sometime at the end of this year or early next year, if I feel I've gained the necessary size.

My stats:
24 y/o 5'10" currently about 238 lbs at 10-11% body fat.

Currently finishing up my very first cycle which was:
600mg test enanthate/wk wks 1-14
45mg dbol/day wks 1-6
IGF DES and IGF LR3 off and on 4 weeks at a time

My diet is clean and around 5k calories/day with cheat meals every week as necessary to maintain mental sanity.

I am very serious about competing and trying to be the absolute best I can be.  I generally train using the following split:

Chest, tri's
Back, bi's
Delts & Traps
REST
Legs (usually quads AM hams PM)
Arms
REST

I'll be running HGH starting during my PCT for this cycle indefinitely...as well as continuing to cycle on and off of the 2 IGF peptides 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off.

My goal for the next 8 months or so is to gain 15-20 lbs of LBM and to specifically improve my chest, hamstrings, and biceps.

Pics are about a week old.


----------



## PillarofBalance

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Journey to the stage? Well I will support your goals as far as lifting and all, but I can't condone you becoming a stripper 

I'm In!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

LOL thanks man...I guess I should've specified bodybuilding stage! Not journey to the pole...haha


----------



## Solid Snake

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

You've still got some cut in them legs. They should look nice when you dry out...no homo


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Thanks bro...pretty damn watery right now!


----------



## Phatbastard

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

BUahhh 

Shave that peach fuzz Stuff at least an ankle sock in those Skivys if your gona pose in them! Muahhh

You look good Bud! Proud of u


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

haha thanks Phat...I should've shaved but it takes too damn long!


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

You will be on hanging off the pole in no time......   Oh you said not that stage LOL  

Man you can def be ready by early next year hell you could probably go to a smaller show within months and place well!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

So today I trained legs...went really high intensity, low rest periods, it was a blast. Thighs are getting closer and closer to the 30 in mark 

Quads

Squat superset with leg press (1.5 min rest between)
Set 1: Squat 12x315 LP 20x12plates
Set 2: Squat 12x315 LP 15x12plates
Set 3: Squat 10x315 LP 12x12plates
Set 4: Squat 10x315 LP 10x12plates

Leg Extensions FST-7 (30 sec rest between)
7x10x110

Hamstrings

Standing Single Leg Curl
4x10x80lbs

Straight Leg Deadlift with DBs
12x70, 2x12x90

Seated Leg Curl
4x10x130


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



AlwaysAnabolic said:


> So today I trained legs...went really high intensity, low rest periods, it was a blast. Thighs are getting closer and closer to the 30 in mark
> 
> Quads
> 
> Squat superset with leg press (1.5 min rest between)
> Set 1: Squat 12x315 LP 20x12plates
> Set 2: Squat 12x315 LP 15x12plates
> Set 3: Squat 10x315 LP 12x12plates
> Set 4: Squat 10x315 LP 10x12plates
> 
> Leg Extensions FST-7 (30 sec rest between)
> 7x10x110
> 
> Hamstrings
> 
> Standing Single Leg Curl
> 4x10x80lbs
> 
> Straight Leg Deadlift with DBs
> 12x70, 2x12x90
> 
> Seated Leg Curl
> 4x10x130



AA that looks brutal good shit bro!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



gfunky said:


> AA that looks brutal good shit bro!



Def got some blood in the legs!


----------



## Josh30013

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

I will be fallowing AlwaysAnobolic. Ready to see you grow and already know you have a good diet worked out.


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Today I hit chest/light tri's:

*Flat BB Bench*
Warm Up 10x135, 10x225
Working Sets: 4x5x300

*Incline DB Press*
4x10x100

*Flat DB FLy*
3x8x45
*
Dips*
3x body weight to failure

*Rope Pressdowns*
4x12-15x100

*DB Extension*
3x10x100

*Single Arm RG Pressdown*
3x10x45


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Get it man!  not bad and on PCT too! How is the weight doing still stable??


----------



## Josh30013

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Are you planing on running any peptides during your pct?


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



gfunky said:


> Get it man!  not bad and on PCT too! How is the weight doing still stable??



haha not on PCT yet brother...last pin was yesterday.  I just have a weak bench   Weight is hanging around 238ish right now.



J0SH30013 said:


> Are you planing on running any peptides during your pct?



I'll be running HGH and IGF-DES and LR3


----------



## Josh30013

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Heck yeah that is a great stack there man. You will have a great pct then. You will still be getting results running that hopefully. How are you planning to run the iu's for the HGH if i may ask?


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

I'm going to see how 4 iu's a day goes.  I just started pinning 50mcg of LR3 post-workout, so that I'll have 2 weeks of overlap with the LR3 and test as the test is clearing, before I start PCT.  Also going to start an HCG blast in a few days.


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Nail the PCT.  with the diet and everything else in place and hitting like this i expect you to continue just fine even off cycle with the hgh!  Keep updating i dont do pct but curious to see how all this effects you!


----------



## Josh30013

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Keep eating like a champ! We all know you allready eat like one and keep us updated!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

So I got a good leg workout in today:
*
Quads*

Leg press warm up 6 plates each side 3 sets of 15-20

Squats:
10x225, 12x315, 10x405, 5x450, 2x475, 12x315

Leg Press:
11 plates each side 4x12

Single Leg Extension
4x15 with 60lbs

*Hamstrings*

Straight Leg DB Deadlift
4x12x80lbs

Standing Single Leg Curl
3x12x80

Seated Leg Curl
3x12x130

I also started my GH protocol today, 4iu per day of Riptropin, also pinning 50mcg IGF-LR3 post-workout.
__________________


----------



## jennerrator

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

you scare me.................................................................................


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



absofsteel67 said:


> you scare me.................................................................................



haha why? you think my legs are big...wait til you see the third one! 

High School nickname was Tripod...just sayin...


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



AlwaysAnabolic said:


> haha why? you think my legs are big...wait til you see the third one!
> 
> High School nickname was Tripod...just sayin...



wow he just went there.......  LOL


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Well we can confidently say the test hasn't yet cleared completely  LOL


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

LMAO!!  Pure awesome~


----------



## gymrat827

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

those are some nice squat sets sir.


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



gymrat827 said:


> those are some nice squat sets sir.



thanks bud...gonna try to get some video next time!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Yeaaaa buddy, Im gonna be your #3 cheerleader to the top!! I cant compete with the ladies and there love of your 3 legzz 

Jealousy is not involved, just total honesty.


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Yeaaaa buddy, Im gonna be your #3 cheerleader to the top!! I cant compete with the ladies and there love of your 3 legzz
> 
> Jealousy is not involved, just total honesty.



Sounds almost (all homo)  MUAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Your soooo funny G, did I ever tell you how funny you are?? Like Georgia's funny, but he tries, but you, your just SOOOOO funny!! Hahahahaha

I love Hurt, he da man, NOOO HOMO


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Your soooo funny G, did I ever tell you how funny you are?? Like Georgia's funny, but he tries, but you, your just SOOOOO funny!! Hahahahaha
> 
> I love Hurt, he da man, NOOO HOMO



LOL nothing but love man!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Haha thanks for the bro love guys, much appreciated!

Got in a good chest session yesterday - did some killer drop-sets on flat bench going to failure with 315->225->135 (3 sets), then hit some DB Incline for high reps (10-12) with the 100s (3 sets).  Then I finished up with some reverse grip machine presses and cable flyes.  After that moved on to calves: did donkeys with the full stack for 5 sets of 12 slow reps, then calf raises on the hack sled for 4 sets to failure, then seated raises 4 sets.

Did 50mcg IGF-LR3 post-workout with my shake.

Took today off, I hadn't gotten much sleep the last couple of days so I took a couple naps today.  Oh yeah, and went and got deep tissue work on my legs and back, then adjusted at the chiro.

Today was day 3 of 4iu riptropin/day.  Weight tonight is at a solid *240 *(hell yeah!)...I started the cycle at about 208 so I'm a happy camper.  I'll start my SERM regimen next week on Friday.

I haven't been able to do serum testing yet because I've been swamped with teaching crap every morning since I started.


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Sorry for the quality.  Taken tonight.


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

You are finishing up very strong man!  240 is impressive especially staying around 10% that is huge bro!


----------



## Pikiki

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Following bro...


----------



## jennerrator

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



AlwaysAnabolic said:


> Sorry for the quality.  Taken tonight.


 
Very NICE! Venice?


----------



## Josh30013

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



AlwaysAnabolic said:


> Sorry for the quality.  Taken tonight.



Wow AA that pic really shows your size thoy compared to all the rest. You looking very strong and healthy keep it up


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Okay these are right at the start of PCT about a week ago. I'll update at the end of PCT


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Nevermind lol.


----------



## Malevolence

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

F**@$'n sweet bro.  Cut that water weight and lean out, gonna look good


----------



## MTgirl

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Just found your log.  You look great bro!  Very balanced.  Keep it up! You'll kill em all on stage.  You could make bank on the pole too....just sayin'


----------



## DF

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Looking Great AA!
Your log over on Ology inspired me to do my first cycle (blast) in over 20 years.....
Yes! it's all your fault!
Ya big bastard!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Malevolence said:


> F**@$'n sweet bro.  Cut that water weight and lean out, gonna look good



Thanks man...already can tell I'm leaning out, dropped a lot of water.



MTgirl said:


> Just found your log.  You look great bro!  Very balanced.  Keep it up! You'll kill em all on stage.  You could make bank on the pole too....just sayin'



Haha thanks MTGirl!



dfeaton said:


> Looking Great AA!
> Your log over on Ology inspired me to do my first cycle (blast) in over 20 years.....
> Yes! it's all your fault!
> Ya big bastard!



Muah haha! Thanks D! Good to have you over here bro!


----------



## Zeek

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

DAhurt corrupting good old people aaround the boards! Dfeaton was planning to just run some creatine!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Doing what I can Pops!


----------



## DF

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Yes, I had nothing but good intentions going to a site called Ology....


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

lol touche D


----------



## Solid Snake

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Legs are looking nice after losng some of that bloat. good work.


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Solid Snake said:


> Legs are looking nice after losng some of that bloat. good work.



Thanks bro...not as strong as you...but at least I'm sexy.


----------



## Solid Snake

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Well we all know bodybuilding isn't about strength. It doesn't look like you put on much fat. I probably went from 12 to 14%. I suppose that will happen when you put on 20+ pounds


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Here is where I started.  This is my last pic as a natural!  I was 208lbs here!


----------



## Infantry87

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Looking great man. Keep it up. Weighed myself and its still staying around 225/227 so youre def on the stage track


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Infantry87 said:


> Looking great man. Keep it up. Weighed myself and its still staying around 225/227 so youre def on the stage track



Nice man!  I'm weighing in around 233 right now...which is fine since I know I've dropped some water!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Here's a back double bi from last night...leaning out some and starting to see some hints of hamstrings back there!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Yes my biceps peaks suck from the rear and I'm holding some fat in my lower back!


----------



## jennerrator

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

ewwwwwwwwwwwwww back fat! JK, you look awesome and will be even more awesome when you lean out


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

dude I dont even work on biceps and mine peak better than that you need to hit some seated hammer curls after your bicep session for reps!  Looking good not much fat sitting in the lower back man.


----------



## Tilltheend

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

You are looking fantastic, you will be ready for that show in no time now.


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



gfunky said:


> dude I dont even work on biceps and mine peak better than that you need to hit some seated hammer curls after your bicep session for reps!  Looking good not much fat sitting in the lower back man.



Yeah I didn't do biceps most of my life...just started training them recently.  I do hammer curls quite often...I just have long bicep heads...which is fine because they'll look great when I fill them out 

...they also look a lot better when I'm lean...I had a better bicep peak before I started my cycle and bulking!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Mr.Louaghos said:


> You are looking fantastic, you will be ready for that show in no time now.



Thanks man!


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Hurt said:


> Yeah I didn't do biceps most of my life...just started training them recently.  I do hammer curls quite often...I just have long bicep heads...which is fine because they'll look great when I fill them out
> 
> ...they also look a lot better when I'm lean...I had a better bicep peak before I started my cycle and bulking!



Also rope spread curls works great to push the peak out!  You have good sized arms just need to make that peak sing and shit!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

This is from early last year...actually had biceps peaks! Which was because I was extremely lean.  I seem to carry a good bit of fat/water on my arms unfortunately when I bulk...but they're under there


----------



## Tilltheend

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

You have good genetics.


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Mr.Louaghos said:


> You have good genetics.



Thanks man...I think they are mediocre


----------



## Tilltheend

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Do you have a hard time gaining weight? By your physique I can tell you can sculpt your body to look just how you want.


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Mr.Louaghos said:


> Do you have a hard time gaining weight? By your physique I can tell you can sculpt your body to look just how you want.



No I can gain and lose weight very easily...I respond to diet quickly.  If I want to bring up a body part, I train it twice a week and in a couple of months I see marked improvements...but I also take nutrition very seriously and eat like crazy!


----------



## Sterolizer

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Looks great man, I'm subbed!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Sterolizer said:


> Looks great man, I'm subbed!



Thanks man! Got a long way to go!


----------



## gfunky

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Looking solid brother!  How is the PCT finishing up??


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*

Some post PCT pics, as promised!  Haven't trained in 4 days and I've been sick as hell, so I'll probably take some more in about a week...going to try and go to the gym today FINALLY!


----------



## Hurt

Well I went to the gym, decided to train arms since that seems to be the least taxing....and I survived!  Was out of breath a LOT and had to chug water like a fish, but I feel okay and if I wake up tomorrow feeling even better I'm going to train legs.  Can't believe I went 4 days without training!!!


----------



## jennerrator

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Hurt said:


> Some post PCT pics, as promised!  Haven't trained in 4 days and I've been sick as hell, so I'll probably take some more in about a week...going to try and go to the gym today FINALLY!



Nice, looks like you are dropping some water...slowly...lol


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Jenner said:


> Nice, looks like you are dropping some water...slowly...lol



Yup...should start seeing some changes now though...since I'm training and eating again finally!


----------



## Lulu66

Damn hurt u aint playing around. Ull be show ready this year fo sure. Grea job.


----------



## DJ21

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Hurt said:


> This is from early last year...actually had biceps peaks! Which was because I was extremely lean.  I seem to carry a good bit of fat/water on my arms unfortunately when I bulk...but they're under there



Whatup Hurt,

I gotta ask, so since starting AAS have you increased body size all around? I'm in the same size in this old photo of you. So i'm just curious if AAS gives you that 'bulky' look.

I guess I gotta start my cycle to find out, maybe it'll be different for me.

Anyways lookin good man!


----------



## Hurt

Hey man, 

Well I definitely have a 'bulky look' right now in shirts, etc, mainly because my cycle was an all out bulk.  My calories were through the roof (like 6k per day) and my sole objective was to pack on (relatively clean) mass.  And I can't wear ANY of my old jeans.

I put on size everywhere there was a muscle group that could grow haha.  The amount of weight you can gain on a first cycle, with proper eating, and rest, etc. is definitely not trivial and takes some getting used to!


----------



## mike4563

Hurt, your transformation is the most dramatic i have ever seen, i almost can't believe that its the same dude from the first pics. your gonna look like a frikin beast when you cut up....


----------



## jennerrator

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



Hurt said:


> Yup...should start seeing some changes now though...since I'm training and eating again finally!



well, yeah that helps!


----------



## Hurt

*Re: AlwaysAnabolic's Log/Journey to the Stage*



mike4563 said:


> Hurt, your transformation is the most dramatic i have ever seen, i almost can't believe that its the same dude from the first pics. your gonna look like a frikin beast when you cut up....



Thanks man, it's been a fun ride...can't wait for the next cycle and to recomp a bit...I just want to be able to step on stage and look like i belong there!



Jenner said:


> well, yeah that helps!



haha yep!  i think i jumped the gun though, trained arms yesterday and today i feel like SHIT.


----------



## gfunky

You feeling better yet?  Champions don't stay sick for more than a week!


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> You feeling better yet?  Champions don't stay sick for more than a week!



Finally bro!  Took about a week...twas rough!


----------



## traviswyliedime

I am so tired of hurt being bigger and more shredded than me!! I hope Im standing on stage next to your swole ass one of these days!! But great work brother...youve come very far and you show no signs of stopping!


----------



## Hurt

View attachment 245


Tightening up a little...


----------



## Hurt

traviswyliedime said:


> I am so tired of hurt being bigger and more shredded than me!! I hope Im standing on stage next to your swole ass one of these days!! But great work brother...youve come very far and you show no signs of stopping!



You will dude!  And thanks...appreciate it!


----------



## Pikiki

Looking leaner and tigh for sure bro.


----------



## gfunky

Try the pose in your last pic with about 2 inches between hands palms towards each other it will open your chest up more and also show more lats!  Looking good hurt.  Time to start working on those abs.....


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> Try the pose in your last pic with about 2 inches between hands palms towards each other it will open your chest up more and also show more lats!  Looking good hurt.  Time to start working on those abs.....



Thanks brotha I'll give it a shot! Abs are there...just have to lose more fat!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Thanks brotha I'll give it a shot! Abs are there...just have to lose more fat!



Since our frames are pretty close I am sure that pose will make your chest look huge.  The one you did makes your arms and shoulders look great but closes in the chest too much it needs to spread out and look massive!!


----------



## jennerrator

looking better and better as time goes by!


----------



## Hurt

Jenner said:


> looking better and better as time goes by!



Thanks babe 


So I think I'm going to start updating this log with my workouts again for motivation.  Got a killer leg session in yesterday...so much so that I was at the movies last night and got wicked cramps in BOTH of my hamstrings.  I yelled and jumped up and had to hobble out and stretch in the lobby...scared the shit out of my fiance 

But my legs are feeling pretty good now!


----------



## gymrat827

keep it up man


----------



## Pikiki

Legs looking bigger and more define as well.


----------



## Hurt

gymrat827 said:


> keep it up man





Pikiki said:


> Legs looking bigger and more define as well.



Thanks guys!

Today is rest day, just taking it easy and packing for the move.  Chest tomorrow


----------



## Hurt

Did some measurements today, all cold:

Arms: 18"
Calves: 17.5"
Thighs: 29.5"
Waist: 32.5"

Cock 10" AROUND


----------



## Spear

LolololOollo


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Did some measurements today, all cold:
> 
> Arms: 18"
> Calves: 17.5"
> Thighs: 29.5"
> Waist: 32.5"
> 
> Cock was too small to find!



Damn man impressive maybe you will find the little guy some day.


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> Damn man impressive maybe you will find the little guy some day.



lol thx g appreciate that :tren:


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> lol thx g appreciate that :tren:



I was simply quoting you LOL  I knew you would appreciate the love!


----------



## Hurt

Pretty good chest workout, crazy pumps!

Flat Bench
12x135, 12x225, 10x275, 8x275, 8x275 -> 8x225 -> 15x135 (5 lower half range, 5 upper half range, 5 full range - almost didn't get last 5!)

Reverse Grip Machine Press
3x130xfailure (slow controlled reps)

Dips
3xfailure

Cable Flyes
4x12x70


----------



## Hurt

Actually went in a trained back the evening of chest day (last back session with my CA training partner).  Got a great workout, and surprisingly had plenty of energy despite the chest workout from that morning. (PS I train back with a ton of volume, it just works for me)...

Wide Grip Pull ups
6 sets of 12

Reverse Grip Lat Pull down
4 sets of 12 var weight

Reverse Grip BO Row
10x135, 10x185, 10x205, 10x225, 10x245

Hammer Strength High Row
3x10x6 plates

DB Row
10x70, 10x80, 10x90

Behind the head WG Pulldowns 
4x12x150

Cable Pullovers FST-7
7x10x100


----------



## Hurt

Yesterday I trained arms, since I had trained chest and back the day before and already pre-exhausted my bi's and tri's.  It went something like this:

EZ Bar 21's
3x75 (done slowly)

1 arm Preacher Machine Curls
4x12x50

Standing 2 arm cable curls (the one that looks like a dbl biceps pose)
4x12x50

Seated concentration hammer curls
3x10x30

Cable Pressdowns
5x12x100

Incline Skullcrushers
4x12x70

Standing DB Extension superset with kickbacks
DB ext 3x12x70
Kickbacks 3x12x25

Arms were fried.


----------



## jennerrator

Nice job babe! I am liking the heavy weights again..6-10 reps! I might at some point log my workouts...it's just so daunting


----------



## Hurt

Jenner said:


> Nice job babe! I am liking the heavy weights again..6-10 reps! I might at some point log my workouts...it's just so daunting



Thanks! I've upped my volume considerably to see how I respond, so far so good!

You should log! It's not THAT daunting!


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Thanks! I've upped my volume considerably to see how I respond, so far so good!
> 
> You should log! It's not THAT daunting!



Do you feel like you have lost some strength?


----------



## Hurt

Jenner said:


> Do you feel like you have lost some strength?



Not really!  Squatting today and going to go heavier so we'll see


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Not really!  Squatting today and going to go heavier so we'll see



That's good, I have started my other little friend so we'll see how my shit goes! I will start a log next week


----------



## gfunky

Get some squats hurt!


----------



## Hurt

Leg day went pretty well...felt decently strong on squats, got an amazing pump.  Did things a bit differently and started with a couple hamstring exercises...tried to keep the rep range high for the most part.

Standing Single Leg Curl
3x12x70

SLDL w/ DB
3x12x60s

Leg Extensions
3x20x90

Squats
12x135, 12x225, 12x315, 8x405, 2x455 

Hack Squats
3x20x4plates, stance wide and high, burned like a BITCH

BB Lunges
3x10x90

Lying Leg Curls (30 sec rest timed btwn sets)
5x12x110


----------



## Spear

Have legs always been a strong point for you?


----------



## gfunky

Nice man!  455 is no joke!  Good stuff!


----------



## Hurt

Spear said:


> Have legs always been a strong point for you?



I guess so, I could always just naturally squat a decent amount.



gfunky said:


> Nice man!  455 is no joke!  Good stuff!



Thanks! I wanted more reps, but I can't complain!


----------



## Mr P

Nice v shape back bro, wheels are massive shreaded


----------



## Hurt

Thanks P!  Gotta be like you one day!


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Leg day went pretty well...felt decently strong on squats, got an amazing pump.  Did things a bit differently and started with a couple hamstring exercises...tried to keep the rep range high for the most part.
> 
> Standing Single Leg Curl
> 3x12x70
> 
> SLDL w/ DB
> 3x12x60s
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 3x20x90
> 
> Squats
> 12x135, 12x225, 12x315, 8x405, 2x455
> 
> Hack Squats
> 3x20x4plates, stance wide and high, burned like a BITCH
> 
> BB Lunges
> 3x10x90
> 
> Lying Leg Curls (30 sec rest timed btwn sets)
> 5x12x110



Great job! I fucking hate hack squats!


----------



## Milo

DaHurt looking sick in your avi bro.


----------



## Hurt

Milo said:


> DaHurt looking sick in your avi bro.



Thanks bro...do I recognize your avi from Ology?


----------



## Milo

Hurt said:


> Thanks bro...do I recognize your avi from Ology?



Yes sir. Figured I'd whore myself out to two sites at once ;D


----------



## Hurt

little update pic for the fans haha. 245 here.


----------



## Hurt

from da back


----------



## Hurt

Well folks I have officially picked a show.  October 20 I'll be doing my first contest.  I hired a prep coach yesterday and I'll be doing a 16 week prep to get ready.  

I'll be updating this log frequently with my progress.  It's looking like my next cycle plans are going to be slightly different now with the contest prep protocol I have...and I'll also be starting NOW.

Right now my weight as I said is 245, and I hope to 'grow into the contest', and compete as a heavyweight, but we'll see!


----------



## Hurt

Hit chest today:

Flat Bench
20x135, 10x225, 8x315 (YEAH BUDDY!), 5x315 -> 6x225 ->10x135, 5x315 -> 5x225 -> 10x135, 5x315 -> 5x225 -> 10x135

Reverse Grip Machine Press
5x10x130

Dips
3xfailure

Flat DB Fly
3x12x45

Cable Flyes
10x50, 10x60, 10x70, 10x70 -> 10x60 ->10x50


----------



## Hurt

Starting Test E and Eq tonight.  Until 8 weeks out I'll be running Test E, Eq, and of course 4 iu hgh.  In the near future I'll also be adding clen and T3.  Tomorrow I begin AM cardio, which I'll be doing every other day for 20 min before my first meal.


----------



## gfunky

Last sessions were smoking!  Good luck in your prep!  You will do fine in the show, who do you have doing your prep?


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> Last sessions were smoking!  Good luck in your prep!  You will do fine in the show, who do you have doing your prep?



Thx bro...chest day was awesome, felt really good pushing three plates for all those sets!  I hired a prep coach who is a sponsor on a different board.


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Thx bro...chest day was awesome, felt really good pushing three plates for all those sets!  I hired a prep coach who is a sponsor on a different board.



so PM me with it geez.


----------



## Hurt

Watch that 'tude lil lady!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Watch that 'tude lil lady!



Dont make me bend you over my knee son!  LOL


----------



## Georgia

It would take a big knee to put Hurt on it


----------



## gfunky

Georgia said:


> It would take a big knee to put Hurt on it



I have a large knee!


----------



## Georgia

One does not simply have watermelon sized knees


----------



## Hurt

Today was a cardio day, which went like this:

Woke up, popped 1000mg green tea extract, took my 4iu GH, and BCAAs.  20 minutes on the treadmill, and then ate breakfast which was 6 eggs, 4 egg whites, 1 cup oats. 

Moving has been exhausting so it's taking a lot to make myself siked to head in and train back this afternoon...but I'm going to go in and smash it anyways, I'll update when I'm done!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Ya buddy! show will be here in no time bro keep killing those work outs man you muscle your way into the heavyweights fo sho!


----------



## Hurt

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Ya buddy! show will be here in no time bro keep killing those work outs man you muscle your way into the heavyweights fo sho!



Thanks bro!

Back was pretty good today. Didn't do deads because I've been toting heavy ass moving boxes for the past two days and my lower back is already pumped as fuck.

Reverse Grip Pulldowns
4x12x200

DB row
12x70, 10x80, 10x90, 10x100

Hammer Strength High Row
12x180, 10x270, 10x340

Hammer Iso Lateral Row (single arm)
10x180, 10x250, 10x250, 10x250

Close Grip Pulldown
4x10x150

Cable Pullovers
10x100, 10x100, 10x100, 10x80

...Got hit on by 2 girls in the gym, and one on the sidewalk, who literally said "Can I please just take you home with me right now?!" ...so I must've been looking swole  haha


----------



## stevenmd

Hurt said:


> Well folks I have officially picked a show.  October 20 I'll be doing my first contest.  I hired a prep coach yesterday and I'll be doing a 16 week prep to get ready.
> 
> I'll be updating this log frequently with my progress.  It's looking like my next cycle plans are going to be slightly different now with the contest prep protocol I have...and I'll also be starting NOW.
> 
> Right now my weight as I said is 245, and I hope to 'grow into the contest', and compete as a heavyweight, but we'll see!



Which show?


----------



## Hurt

2012 Mid Atlantic Classic


----------



## Hurt

Yo everyone!  So I've been on the road the last few days...almost home!  Driving 12 hrs a day hasn't really been the best for diet and training...but that all changes in a couple of days!

Here's a pic of me walking the dog down route 66...I think I need a bigger dog, haha.


----------



## Milo

LOL. On the contrary Hurt. My philosophy is the smaller the dog you have, the bigger you look. I think I'll browse through Craigslist for a Teacup Poodle for myself.


----------



## Hurt

I know!  He makes me look too big! Haha


----------



## JOMO

Damn hurt! You look like the guy who played Michael Myers in the Newer ones, haha. Brolic ass dude walking a little dog!


----------



## gfunky

Dont let your head get too big it might explode LOL  Keep grounded man I am ready to see the next part of your journey, kick ass and give everything you got I expect nothing less than you coming home with a medal your fist show!


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> Dont let your head get too big it might explode LOL  Keep grounded man I am ready to see the next part of your journey, kick ass and give everything you got I expect nothing less than you coming home with a medal your fist show!



Thanks man, I can't wait to get back to a routine and hit the diet and everything hard!  I'm going to do my best and hopefully that's good enough to not be last


----------



## Hurt

Alright so just a quick update...I have officially finished the move and am settling!  There is a nice Golds Gym like a half mile from me, so that worked out fairly well.  Worked out for the first time in there today and got a pretty good arm workout.  They have all brand new hammer strength machines, which I'm looking forward to using.  Legs tomorrow though!

My diet for the last week has left much to be desired...I underestimated the difficulty in driving across the country and eating clean...especially since we couldn't actually eat in real restaurants...had the dog with us and it was 100 degrees pretty much everywhere we drove.  So I ate a lot of Subway.

Anyways, hardcore dieting has commenced, and I won't be having any disruptions hopefully!


----------



## traviswyliedime

glad to hear you moved and got everything going brotha...i dont think im ready for the next version of big hurt


----------



## Hurt

Well I ate like shit for the last week and only got to workout once....but here are some pics anyways...time to kick it into high gear!


----------



## Hurt

traviswyliedime said:


> glad to hear you moved and got everything going brotha...i dont think im ready for the next version of big hurt



Thanks bro, just trying to be the best Hurt I can be haha


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

looking good bro! welcome home now back to work! lol


----------



## DF

lol, I was just about to ask you to post some new pics.  Still looking great Hurt even with eating dirty.


----------



## Hurt

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> looking good bro! welcome home now back to work! lol



Thanks brother! Hitting it hard now...and it's GREAT to be home 



Dfeaton said:


> lol, I was just about to ask you to post some new pics.  Still looking great Hurt even with eating dirty.



Thanks D!  After a week of dieting and cardio, I'm hoping there will be some changes...I feel like shite after a week of eating like that!


----------



## JOMO

Looking great brother! Your weighing more than when you were on correct?


----------



## Hurt

JOMO said:


> Looking great brother! Your weighing more than when you were on correct?



Thanks man...well I'm on again now...but yeah I was weighing a little more than the end of my first cycle right before I went back on.


----------



## JOMO

Good stuff brother Keep up the hard work! We are with you all the way to the stage my man!


----------



## Hurt

Things seem to be falling in place nicely, feels good to get back in a groove.  I've hit it hard this week...had back today and completely smashed my lats...really focusing on lower lats right now.  Going to hit hams one more time tomorrow morning and then I'm in Milwaukee for a wedding all weekend.

I've hit my diet 100% this week, not a single cheat, even with beautiful 4th of July food taunting me.  Been doing 20 min fasted cardio EOD.

Weight is hanging around 240 right now.  I'm kicking off the cycle with prop 100 eod so I'm definitely feeling it...can't wait to start seeing the effects of the Eq and test e.

Here's a gym shot from yesterday...usually all my pics are done cold, but I decided to snap a shot with my handy dandy camera phone.


----------



## traviswyliedime

hurt stop being shredded...its called off season for a reason!! lol love ya


----------



## Hurt

traviswyliedime said:


> hurt stop being shredded...its called off season for a reason!! lol love ya



1. It's not offseason anymore!  Contest prep mode!

2. I'm nowhere NEAR shredded right now! 12% at least I bet!


----------



## gfunky

Keep up the good work my man!  Yeah you look a bit chunky to me LOL  Not for long though, I bet within 8 weeks you lean the fuck right out and then the 8 following are going to be insane!!  

Riding along for the prep bro lets do this show!!


----------



## traviswyliedime

whatever hurt!! we both know its just a layer of water


----------



## Hurt

14 weeks out @ 236-237...can't wait until my test and eq start showing up at the party.


----------



## traviswyliedime

Hurt said:


> 14 weeks out @ 236-237...can't wait until my test and eq start showing up at the party.



dear lord...


----------



## Hurt

Thanks Trav...can't wait until my waist starts tightening up...I know it can get smaller...I'm actually carrying a good bit of fat there right now.


----------



## traviswyliedime

i think im gonna have a jay cutler kinda waist you know...not huge but it doesnt come in either! where do you plan to compete?? i have a friend doing the branch warren on saturday!


----------



## Hurt

traviswyliedime said:


> i think im gonna have a jay cutler kinda waist you know...not huge but it doesnt come in either! where do you plan to compete?? i have a friend doing the branch warren on saturday!



I'm doing the Mid Atlantic Classic, in NC.  October 20th.  It's a Nat qualifier so it should be big...I don't have my hopes up I just want to bring the best package I can!


----------



## traviswyliedime

damn i bet youll be well over 200 for that show! you think you could make 205-215? youre not holding freaking any fat! idk the weight classes for that but im sure youd do great.
i just looked up the site for the show and they dont have any info up yet! but i think that show is gonna be pretty big


----------



## Hurt

Yeah I don't think I'm going to get below 200...but you never know!  I don't know how my body responds to contest prep...so we'll see!  I am starting gear again, long esters, so they should start kicking in in a couple weeks...so I'm hoping to 'grow into the show'


----------



## Spear

You're getting large, Hurt. Looking good too. I'm horny.


----------



## DF

Hurt looking great Bro!  I'm looking forward to seeing the results of your contest prep.


----------



## gfunky

Damn son, legs are looking even bigger damn you!  LOL


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Looking good bro good luck to you the rest of the way! where is that contest in NC Maybe I will take a ride and check it out?


----------



## Hurt

Spear said:


> You're getting large, Hurt. Looking good too. I'm horny.



Thanks man...let's video chat later 



Dfeaton said:


> Hurt looking great Bro!  I'm looking forward to seeing the results of your contest prep.



Thanks man me too! Just getting started!



gfunky said:


> Damn son, legs are looking even bigger damn you!  LOL



Yeah damn things just grow...just like my cock!



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Looking good bro good luck to you the rest of the way! where is that contest in NC Maybe I will take a ride and check it out?



Thanks bro!  It's in Charlotte NC...you can look it up to get show info!


----------



## Cashout

Hurt looking good! 

Looking at your current pics, you'll make a good light-heavy. I would come in under 198 to make the class.

You are better off being the biggest guy in the lower weight class than the smallest guy in the higher weight class.

I learned that the hard way myself. Cost me a shot at winning a class at the JR Nationals.

If it means going into the heavy weight class at 205 (where you'll be up against guys who weight in at 225 and are just as ripped as you will be) or going into the light heavy class at 198, go to the light heavy.

The biggest mistake first-timers make is getting fixated on the scale and trying to come in too heavy.


----------



## Hurt

Cashout said:


> Hurt looking good!
> 
> Looking at your current pics, you'll make a good light-heavy. I would come in under 198 to make the class.
> 
> You are better off being the biggest guy in the lower weight class than the smallest guy in the higher weight class.
> 
> I learned that the hard way myself. Cost me a shot at winning a class at the JR Nationals.
> 
> If it means going into the heavy weight class at 205 (where you'll be up against guys who weight in at 225 and are just as ripped as you will be) or going into the light heavy class at 198, go to the light heavy.
> 
> The biggest mistake first-timers make is getting fixated on the scale and trying to come in too heavy.



Thanks Cash!  I told my coach I don't care about weight whatsoever...I just want to go in as full and *conditioned* as possible, wherever the scale falls, is fine with me!  That said, if I'm on the cusp of light heavy/heavy I will certainly drop to LH, because of the reasons you've stated...I have plenty of years to be a heavy.


----------



## Tilltheend

Damn Hurt your fucking huge. You got a great proportioned physique and your very lean. You can go real far in bodybuilding bro.


----------



## Hurt

tilltheend said:


> Damn Hurt your fucking huge. You got a great proportioned physique and your very lean. You can go real far in bodybuilding bro.



Thanks TTE, appreciate the kind words bro!  I'm just getting started and I plan on building slow, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Hurt

Here are a few more pics from yesterday, if anyone who has competed (cough cough CASHOUT) would like to give me any critiquing on my posing, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Pikiki

Looking huge bro, can`t wait for your first comp. I will love to go for sure


----------



## Hurt

Pikiki said:


> Looking huge bro, can`t wait for your first comp. I will love to go for sure



Thanks Pik...The next few months should be interesting!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Get cutttt up playa!!!!

Id drink your bathwater.....


----------



## Hurt

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Get cutttt up playa!!!!
> 
> Id drink your bathwater.....



Haha I feel like you've said that to me before


----------



## Cashout

Hurt, it is very difficult to critique posing from pictures so this really won't be very helpful.

A couple of quick things that I would suggest based solely on your physical structure.

1. Front Abdominal - Don't grab the sides of your head with your hands, Cross your wrists behind you head and flex your biceps - it will close the gap between your shoulders and your forearms and give the appearance that your arms fill up the space completely.

2. Same pose - sit back on the ab contraction don't lean your upper body forward and turn your waist slightly to the judges Don't hit this one with your waist straight on by turning it slightly, you reduce the visible surface area and give the appearance that your waist is even smaller.

3. Front Lat spread - your lats insert fairly high in the front so slide your hands up off your waist and try to turn your knuckles into the last rib on your cage. That will force you to elevate your shoulders lift your chest up too. Your new hand placement will disguise the point at which your lats insert.

Now, if you know where the show is going to be held, go there and walk the stage. Get comfortable on it. This way it won't be a surprise to you on show day. Figure out where the judges will be sitting. If you can know reasonably well where they will be position, you know how to practice your posing based on how far away and below the stage they will be. That is critical - know the who, what, where, when, and how of the judges. If you can find out who is judging, contact them and introduce yourself and ask for a meeting and chance to critique your physique in person. They will welcome the chance to help you. Once you step on stage, if they have a name and a face, it can help.

Everything I've ever done in my life, I've done to win. I don't leave anything to chance. Shows, like most everything in life, are won by those who prepare the best.


----------



## Jada

Hurt great job man. Ur Lookin nice no homo! I look forward to more of ur progress


----------



## Hurt

Cashout said:


> Hurt, it is very difficult to critique posing from pictures so this really won't be very helpful.
> 
> A couple of quick things that I would suggest based solely on your physical structure.
> 
> 1. Front Abdominal - Don't grab the sides of your head with your hands, Cross your wrists behind you head and flex your biceps - it will close the gap between your shoulders and your forearms and give the appearance that your arms fill up the space completely.
> 
> 2. Same pose - sit back on the ab contraction don't lean your upper body forward and turn your waist slightly to the judges Don't hit this one with your waist straight on by turning it slightly, you reduce the visible surface area and give the appearance that your waist is even smaller.
> 
> 3. Front Lat spread - your lats insert fairly high in the front so slide your hands up off your waist and try to turn your knuckles into the last rib on your cage. That will force you to elevate your shoulders lift your chest up too. Your new hand placement will disguise the point at which your lats insert.
> 
> Now, if you know where the show is going to be held, go there and walk the stage. Get comfortable on it. This way it won't be a surprise to you on show day. Figure out where the judges will be sitting. If you can know reasonably well where they will be position, you know how to practice your posing based on how far away and below the stage they will be. That is critical - know the who, what, where, when, and how of the judges. If you can find out who is judging, contact them and introduce yourself and ask for a meeting and chance to critique your physique in person. They will welcome the chance to help you. Once you step on stage, if they have a name and a face, it can help.
> 
> Everything I've ever done in my life, I've done to win. I don't leave anything to chance. Shows, like most everything in life, are won by those who prepare the best.



Great advice Cash, I really appreciate your input!  I will practice those modifications see how things look.


----------



## Hurt

Jadakiss said:


> Hurt great job man. Ur Lookin nice no homo! I look forward to more of ur progress



Thanks Jada! Stay tuned...


----------



## traviswyliedime

If my bf% was a tad lower and I had a effin camera id love to see how we stack up!!


----------



## Hurt

traviswyliedime said:


> If my bf% was a tad lower and I had a effin camera id love to see how we stack up!!



If a bullfrog had wings it wouldn't bump its ass every time it jumped...


----------



## Cashout

Hurt said:


> If a bullfrog had wings it wouldn't bump its ass every time it jumped...



That's a good ole southern expression right there! I tell my students that all the time when they come to my office to whine.


----------



## Hurt

Cashout said:


> That's a good ole southern expression right there! I tell my students that all the time when they come to my office to whine.



Yes sir!  I have heard that expression far too many times from parents/grandparents growing up!


----------



## Hurt

Here's a shot taken this morning, fasted and dry, right out of bed no pump.  Waist doesn't look too bad here.  I can't believe how effective large doses of green tea extract, along with morning cardio, and dietary changes can be for fat burning!


----------



## Hurt

...okay so it MAY have been taken post-sex (just noticed the tissue box haha).  BTW that is NOT my Muscle Milk, but that is my locking GH fridge that it's sitting on, haha...fun living with the future in-laws...


----------



## Spear

Look good bud. I'm guessing you're going to be coming in a lot heavier than most people think. especially running all this gear. You're going to be packin on size while cutting.


----------



## Hurt

Thanks bro...we'll see!


----------



## Hurt

Started using clen from Manpower yesterday and WOW.  I felt like I had drank a gallon of Starbucks, and I was sweating like crazy during my workout...it is definitely effective!

Trained legs yesterday and got a great workout:

Lying Leg Curls
3x12x110

DB SLDL
20x50's, 15x70, 12x85

Leg Extensions
3x20x130

Squats
15x135, 12x225, 12x315, 6x405, 6x405

Walking BB Lunges
40 paces x 100lbs for 3 sets

Seated Leg Curls
4x12x110

Stepmill for 15 min, contracting glutes each step...TORTURE.


----------



## DF

Looking Great Hurt!


----------



## Hurt

Dfeaton said:


> Looking Great Hurt!



Thanks brotha!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Powerful squats Hurt. Way to put the work in... YOu'll have dat ass like herm in no time bro...  In fact, how are the hams lookin anyway? I think I recall you saying that was a weakness of yours?  Ever try varying your squat width? Once I switched to a sumo squat my hams are gettin jacked up.


----------



## Hurt

PillarofBalance said:


> Powerful squats Hurt. Way to put the work in... YOu'll have dat ass like herm in no time bro...  In fact, how are the hams lookin anyway? I think I recall you saying that was a weakness of yours?  Ever try varying your squat width? Once I switched to a sumo squat my hams are gettin jacked up.



Hams have improved a lot!  I started training them before quads on leg day, and also hitting them on back day.  Training them twice per week and prioritizing them has been very helpful.  I discovered my hams actually weren't terrible from the start - it was more of a conditioning issue.  When I dropped fat and water lo and behold there were hamstrings there haha, but I'm still trying to beef those MFers up!


----------



## Hurt

Sorry I didn't answer your question...I vary my stance a lot actually.  I usually keep squats fairly moderate, but go wide on hacks and leg press a lot.


----------



## Hurt

13 weeks out, right out of bed, no pump.


----------



## gfunky

How much green tea extract you dosing??  Mid section is already looking much improved!!


----------



## Hurt

4g a day...thanks!  I have some better pics I'll put up later, but I just wanted to throw something up here real quick this AM before I forgot.


----------



## Hurt

Just a quick ass ehm back shot...


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> 4g a day...thanks!  I have some better pics I'll put up later, but I just wanted to throw something up here real quick this AM before I forgot.



Damn that is a high dose!



Hurt said:


> Just a quick ass ehm back shot...



Your hams are not as pretty as your quads.....


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> Damn that is a high dose!
> 
> 
> 
> Your hams are not as pretty as your quads.....



Sure is a high dose, and it's working.  It's all conditioning with the hams, they'll show up soon, I carry some fat back there.


----------



## DF

Nice Hurt looking more defined for sure.  Really nice quads bro.  Oh have you ever tried cracking a walnut with that ass of yours?  Just sayin


----------



## Hurt

Dfeaton said:


> Nice Hurt looking more defined for sure.  Really nice quads bro.  Oh have you ever tried cracking a walnut with that ass of yours?  Just sayin



Thanks man...I have not tried cracking a walnut back there haha...maybe closer to contest I'll give it a shot to judge conditioning lol


----------



## Hurt

One more front double biceps, with better lighting I think, and I actually kind of have biceps in this pic


----------



## JOMO

You def did some curls before posting that one! Jk..looking mean brother!


----------



## Hurt

JOMO said:


> You def did some curls before posting that one! Jk..looking mean brother!



Actually it's funny, I can get LESS of a peak if I do curls and then try to flex them.  I realized when I do my FDB I was so concentrated on my quads, glutes, flaring my lats, etc. I actually wasn't flexing my biceps as hard as I could!  It is pretty tough to contract every group at the same time and hold it!

And thanks for the compliment bro, more to come


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Looking good hurt your gonna do well bro!


----------



## Juggernaut

Hurt looking great need to get my legs up but their coming along as is the dieting hate to love it LOL at least i keep telling myself that


----------



## jennerrator

very nice babe, coming along great!


----------



## Hurt

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Looking good hurt your gonna do well bro!



Thanks brother!



Juggernaut said:


> Hurt looking great need to get my legs up but their coming along as is the dieting hate to love it LOL at least i keep telling myself that



Thanks man...you learn to love the diet!



Jenner said:


> very nice babe, coming along great!



Thanks dear!  Still waiting for new pics from you...


----------



## Hurt

Forgot to add weight is 233.5...coming down a steady 3 lbs each week so far.


----------



## Hurt

Ramping up the cardio now to ED, noticing increased vascularity in my quads, lower abs, and lats


----------



## DF

Looking great Hurt!  next pics lets have you in a thong bro.
Grats on the squat PR too.  Your a power house


----------



## Hurt

Dfeaton said:


> Looking great Hurt!  next pics lets have you in a thong bro.
> Grats on the squat PR too.  Your a power house



Haha thong pic for sure...what squat PR bro?  I think that was someone else!


----------



## DF

Hurt said:


> Haha thong pic for sure...what squat PR bro?  I think that was someone else!



Oh shit sorry Bro! yea It was LuLu.  This damn iphone screen is smaller than my old droid.


----------



## gfunky

Man looking good and coming along very nice.  You are going to look insane by the show!!


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> Man looking good and coming along very nice.  You are going to look insane by the show!!



Thanks brother!  Cutting while on gear is a whole new experience for me...AMAZING haha.


----------



## Hurt

...and here's a little back pic from today because well, I'm a picture whore.


----------



## DF

You look great Bro.  Your back is looking hard already.  Crap! no thong


----------



## Georgia

Holy hell dude. Back is tight


----------



## Hurt

Dfeaton said:


> You look great Bro.  Your back is looking hard already.  Crap! no thong



Thanks bro...getting there! Sorry bout the thong lmao



Georgia said:


> Holy hell dude. Back is tight



Progressing!  Lower back is starting to come in.  Loving this process, body is changing weekly, it's an adventure!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> ...and here's a little back pic from today because well, I'm a picture whore.



You know I am going to tell you straight cause I want you to win at the show.  The middle of your back looks great, traps are over developed, lats need some mass.  They start really high and in comparison to the shoulders and traps look very small.  Underhand BO rows will help widen it out at the bottom lat, especially if you actually bend over and dont sway with the body make the lats do the pull.  Oh and those fucking shoulders you pumping air in those fuckerz?  Holy shit LOL

Also you are really leaning out nice!


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> You know I am going to tell you straight cause I want you to win at the show.  The middle of your back looks great, traps are over developed, lats need some mass.  They start really high and in comparison to the shoulders and traps look very small.  Underhand BO rows will help widen it out at the bottom lat, especially if you actually bend over and dont sway with the body make the lats do the pull.  Oh and those fucking shoulders you pumping air in those fuckerz?  Holy shit LOL
> 
> Also you are really leaning out nice!



I appreciate the feedback.  I already do reverse grip BO BB rows every back day.  Lucky for me this pose isn't supposed to really show lat width  I'll put a lat spread up here for you.


----------



## Hurt

Just snapped a pic of a quick lat spread right now...I agree I need some lower lat...but I def have a back 

...and you're supposed to give me that feedback in the OFFSEASON, it's contest prep time now!  Gonna be hard to make any improvements of magnitude!


----------



## DF

Hurt said:


> Just snapped a pic of a quick lat spread right now...I agree I need some lower lat...but *I def have a back *
> 
> ...and you're supposed to give me that feedback in the OFFSEASON, it's contest prep time now!  Gonna be hard to make any improvements of magnitude!




Yes, I would say that you do Bro.  very nice


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Just snapped a pic of a quick lat spread right now...I agree I need some lower lat...but I def have a back
> 
> ...and you're supposed to give me that feedback in the OFFSEASON, it's contest prep time now!  Gonna be hard to make any improvements of magnitude!



Sorry man, Never ever said you dont have back bro, it looks pretty good just lower could be thicker,  next offseason you will make it crazy huge down there no problems!  I think that is what really makes the pros and really good ams stand out to me when their lower lats are thick.  Now you just have to learn to smile in your pics I can tell through the blur you are not smiling LOL


----------



## Hurt

lol i smile in most of em actually!


----------



## RowdyBrad

Can see the tree.

Damn impressive from your first pics, pre bulk and AAS, to the package you have now is unreal. Great job Hurt!


----------



## Hurt

Thanks Brad, appreciate it bro!  Got a long way to go, but I'm enjoying the journey!


----------



## Hurt

12 weeks out now!  A few shots this AM after fasted cardio, no food in me yet.  Legs looking a little flat, but they plump right up


----------



## Solid Snake

looking big man. youve put on a lot of good, clean size in the last 6 months or so.


----------



## Hurt

Thanks bro!  I'm already thinking about the offseason...gonna nail the arms, hams, and calves like a mother f*cker


----------



## JOMO

A smile only a mother could love! 

In all seriousness, you have made some transformation my man. Stick to it, we know its tough. Remember, it doesn't get easier..you only get stronger.


----------



## Hurt

JOMO said:


> A smile only a mother could love!
> 
> In all seriousness, you have made some transformation my man. Stick to it, we know its tough. Remember, it doesn't get easier..*you only get stronger*.



Damn right brother^^^

And thanks man, it's been fun! Just getting started though


----------



## Solid Snake

Hurt said:


> Thanks bro!  I'm already thinking about the offseason...gonna nail the arms, hams, and calves like a mother f*cker



i see 20 inch arms in your future.


----------



## Azog

Like everyone has said, you're progress is unreal! Keep it up, imagine where you'll be in a year. It's pretty inspiring. I got some catching up to do for sure.


----------



## gfunky

Man you took my advice on the first pose and wow really flared your chest out and made your shoulder look even bigger!  Fucking nice!  I also really like the straitions starting in the shoulders man!  Legs are looking smaller but everything is more cut and your waist looks even smaller.....  JELLY!  Great job so far man finish strong 12 more weeks til shine!


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> Man you took my advice on the first pose and wow really flared your chest out and made your shoulder look even bigger!  Fucking nice!  I also really like the straitions starting in the shoulders man!  *Legs are looking smaller* but everything is more cut and your waist looks even smaller.....  JELLY!  Great job so far man finish strong 12 more weeks til shine!



Yeah it's funny, like I said above, they are flat as hell after cardio fasted.  Then they blow right back up!  They haven't lost any size based on the measuring tape!

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## traviswyliedime

hurt im gonna need you to stop posting pics now...i had to go change my shorts like 5 times!! lol
looking bigger and leaner brother!...all about illusions!


----------



## Hurt

Azog said:


> Like everyone has said, you're progress is unreal! Keep it up, imagine where you'll be in a year. It's pretty inspiring. I got some catching up to do for sure.


Thanks bro!


traviswyliedime said:


> hurt im gonna need you to stop posting pics now...i had to go change my shorts like 5 times!! lol
> looking bigger and leaner brother!...all about illusions!


This ain't no illusion son!  I am big and lean! Haha jk


----------



## Cyborg

Damn! Looking good dude! (no homo)


----------



## Mr P

damn hart  you look awesome


----------



## Hurt

Cyborg said:


> Damn! Looking good dude! (no homo)



Thanks bro!



Mr P said:


> damn hart  you look awesome



LOL Mrs P is the only one who's allowed to call me that!  ...but thanks big guy


----------



## beasto

Keep hitting it hard and grinding Hurt!!!! Hard work pays bro!!! I can't wait to see you on stage in that damn man kini!!! hahhaa =))


----------



## Hurt

beasto said:


> Keep hitting it hard and grinding Hurt!!!! Hard work pays bro!!! I can't wait to see you on stage in that damn man kini!!! hahhaa =))



Thanks brother, little under 12 weeks!


----------



## Hurt

Here's a little clip of my last set of squats last night, did 405 x 10, 8, 6, 6.  I TRIED to get my whole body, but definitely failed...sorry.


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Here's a little clip of my last set of squats last night, did 405 x 10, 8, 6, 6.  I TRIED to get my whole body, but definitely failed...sorry.



But you did get the TV and the ceiling LOL!  405x10 is monster shit!


----------



## Hurt

Yeah I tried to prop my phone up...didn't work too well! haha..thx man, i'll be doing 5 plates one of these days!


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Yeah I tried to prop my phone up...didn't work too well! haha..thx man, i'll be doing 5 plates one of these days!



You could do 5 plates now if you can hit 405 for 10 you should be able to 1RM on 510-520 man.


----------



## Hurt

yeah for one rep...but that doesnt mean shit to me! i'm talking for REPS


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Here's a little clip of my last set of squats last night, did 405 x 10, 8, 6, 6.  I TRIED to get my whole body, but definitely failed...sorry.



damn, got to see your sexy face and all!  Great job babe, it did look like you were ducking forward coming up on a few of them...could you feel that?


----------



## JOMO

Beastmode!! Thats some serious weight brotha! Great job, im sore just from watching it.


----------



## Hurt

Jenner said:


> damn, got to see your sexy face and all!  Great job babe, it did look like you were ducking forward coming up on a few of them...could you feel that?



Yeah I started feeling it on the last two sets, which is why I only did 6 reps


----------



## Hurt

JOMO said:


> Beastmode!! Thats some serious weight brotha! Great job, im sore just from watching it.



Thx bro Im a little sore today!


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Yeah I started feeling it on the last two sets, which is why I only did 6 reps



You are a beast!


----------



## Hurt

Jenner said:


> You are a beast!



Thanks! :>


----------



## lean

nice vid on the squats bro. Looks like you are going to be building some massive quads!  What kind of belt r u wearing? Canvas?  leather? I'm about to buy a new one - I always get the aldus leather ones (and then lose them at the gym...:-() but im thinking of trying out one of the web canvas ones.  Right now I just have a little skinny 4 inch one but I like the 6+inches better.

Anyways - u got me stoked to do legs tomorrow.... Keep it up!


----------



## Pikiki

Looking strong as hell brother, let me know trhu PM when and where is the comp I will be horpfully on th east coast by that time


----------



## Hurt

lean said:


> nice vid on the squats bro. Looks like you are going to be building some massive quads!  What kind of belt r u wearing? Canvas?  leather? I'm about to buy a new one - I always get the aldus leather ones (and then lose them at the gym...:-() but im thinking of trying out one of the web canvas ones.  Right now I just have a little skinny 4 inch one but I like the 6+inches better.
> 
> Anyways - u got me stoked to do legs tomorrow.... Keep it up!



Thanks man!  Good to see you posting!  I just saw that you texted me haha...I'll hit you back.



Pikiki said:


> Looking strong as hell brother, let me know trhu PM when and where is the comp I will be horpfully on th east coast by that time



Thanks bro...the contest is actually in this thread  PM me if you can't find it


----------



## Hurt

Tightening up by the day! Abs are starting to pop a little...


----------



## Jada

hurt great log man looking good:x


----------



## Hurt

Jadakiss said:


> hurt great log man looking good:x



haha thanks my man


----------



## gfunky

skinny fucker!  LOL


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> skinny fucker!  LOL



haha! Still weighing 230 though! What you weigh now?  If I'm skinny you're anorexic! haha


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> haha! Still weighing 230 though! What you weigh now?  If I'm skinny you're anorexic! haha



Sitting right at 222 in the morning.  Won't be long and your bodyfat will be way below mine though.....   Doing great man keep it up!


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> Sitting right at 222 in the morning.  Won't be long and your bodyfat will be way below mine though.....   Doing great man keep it up!



haha thx brotha...i do kind of have the advantage of rips and gear at the moment too


----------



## DF

Hurt said:


> Tightening up by the day! Abs are starting to pop a little...



Looking really good Bro!


----------



## TheLupinator

Hurt said:


> Tightening up by the day! Abs are starting to pop a little...



Getting Chiseled Bro!.. just skimmed the thread.. you still running test/eq/rips?


----------



## Hurt

Dfeaton said:


> Looking really good Bro!



Thank you my brotha....and I owe you!



mlupi319 said:


> Getting Chiseled Bro!.. just skimmed the thread.. you still running test/eq/rips?



Thanks man!  Yep currently running test, eq, rips, and clen...


----------



## Pikiki

Damn it brotha looking better and better every week...amazing


----------



## Hurt

Pikiki said:


> Damn it brotha looking better and better every week...amazing



Thanks bro!  I have a feeling this week we'll be making some changes...my weight hasn't dropped below 230 for the last week...I'm pretty amazed at how much I have leaned down, considering my carbs are still pretty high and I'm eating very high fats (12 whole eggs a day, lots of PB, salmon, etc.).


----------



## DF

Hurt said:


> Thank you my brotha....and I owe you!




Anything to help out an SI Bro.


----------



## Hurt

229.5 lbs first thing this morning, 11 weeks out.


----------



## Lulu66

Looking great man. Keep it up.


----------



## Azog

Hurt said:


>



dat ass.



No homo, but I had to bro


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Looking good bro coming down the home stretch and I think your ready now !


----------



## Hurt

Lulu66 said:


> Looking great man. Keep it up.



Thanks bud!



Azog said:


> dat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> No homo, but I had to bro



Haha thanks bro, I guess???   Hopefully those glutes will be striated in 11 weeks!



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Looking good bro coming down the home stretch and I think your ready now !



Thanks man, almost two and a half months to go, so hopefully I'll lean down a lot more!


----------



## Hurt

Quick update...increased cardio by 50% and cut carbs in half.

Supplementation is currently 750mg test e, 525mg eq, 4iu gh Ed, 40mcg clen Ed, and 25mcg t3 Ed...along with a host of other 'less exotic' things.

I trained legs yesterday and did higher rep squats, 3x15x315, with low rest periods and WOW I'm sore today.  Also kept the rep range on leg press high ( above 20). ...I had veins popping everywhere on my quads !!!!


----------



## lean

Hurt said:


> Quick update...increased cardio by 50% and cut carbs in half.
> 
> Supplementation is currently 750mg test e, 525mg eq, 4iu gh Ed, 40mcg clen Ed, and 25mcg t3 Ed...along with a host of other 'less exotic' things.
> 
> I trained legs yesterday and did higher rep squats, 3x15x315, with low rest periods and WOW I'm sore today.  Also kept the rep range on leg press high ( above 20). ...I had veins popping everywhere on my quads !!!!



Nice leg workout bro - you have def added some nice size there in the last 7 months (and I hate you for it...)  Hows the cycle going? feeling strong?  Im still doing test tren and var. Loving it but not feeling like im leaning out too much. Few more weeks of this and Ill prolly switch over to eq.  Next 10 weeks will go damn fast!  I wont be where I want to be, but Ill be the best ive ever been...hahahaha


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Quick update...increased cardio by 50% and cut carbs in half.
> 
> Supplementation is currently 750mg test e, 525mg eq, 4iu gh Ed, 40mcg clen Ed, and 25mcg t3 Ed...along with a host of other 'less exotic' things.
> 
> I trained legs yesterday and did higher rep squats, 3x15x315, with low rest periods and WOW I'm sore today.  Also kept the rep range on leg press high ( above 20). ...I had veins popping everywhere on my quads !!!!



Veins in the quads is the coolest thing ever!!  Kepp pushing also high rep squats with little rest is a mother fucker you the man!


----------



## Hurt

lean said:


> Nice leg workout bro - you have def added some nice size there in the last 7 months (and I hate you for it...)  Hows the cycle going? feeling strong?  Im still doing test tren and var. Loving it but not feeling like im leaning out too much. Few more weeks of this and Ill prolly switch over to eq.  Next 10 weeks will go damn fast!  I wont be where I want to be, but Ill be the best ive ever been...hahahaha



Thanks man...cycle is good, it's different this time around being at a caloric deficit and cutting, but still loving it!  Why are you switching to Eq now?  I wouldn't since you're coming up on 10 weeks out!  I'm dropping Eq at 8 weeks out.



gfunky said:


> Veins in the quads is the coolest thing ever!!  Kepp pushing also high rep squats with little rest is a mother fucker you the man!



Yep veins are cool...and they are a good indicator of conditioning, so I'm happy to see them!  The high rep lower weight squats are a different animal...legs are still sore.  I'm going to go for 20 rep sets with 315 next leg day


----------



## lean

Hurt said:


> Thanks man...cycle is good, it's different this time around being at a caloric deficit and cutting, but still loving it!  Why are you switching to Eq now?  I wouldn't since you're coming up on 10 weeks out!  I'm dropping Eq at 8 weeks out.



Dont know - TBH i'm not getting any gear assistance atm...grrr - u know who is doing my prep. (I'm about ready to jump ship...) BTW - did u get my question about your weight  belt?  I've got the 4 inch leather aldus one now but want to get a 6" one and was thinking of going to the mesh ones.  Sports Authority has a shitty selection here so i have to get one on line.  I'm looking at a large - since i lost like 3" off my waist...


----------



## Hurt

lean said:


> Dont know - TBH i'm not getting any gear assistance atm...grrr - u know who is doing my prep. (I'm about ready to jump ship...) BTW - did u get my question about your weight  belt?  I've got the 4 inch leather aldus one now but want to get a 6" one and was thinking of going to the mesh ones.  Sports Authority has a shitty selection here so i have to get one on line.  I'm looking at a large - since i lost like 3" off my waist...



Oh yeah sorry...I actually have a really shitty belt, and I'm getting a new one soon.


----------



## gfunky

Get a nice belt if you buy a really nice belt it will last you forever and actually give support.  At least a 10mm 4 inch and the lever belts freaking rock so easy to get in and out of.  Online lean look online several people make a great belt Inzer, Elitfts, titan, Toro.  They are all about the same find best price and color you like and buy a good one!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> Get a nice belt if you buy a really nice belt it will last you forever and actually give support.  At least a 10mm 4 inch and the lever belts freaking rock so easy to get in and out of.  Online lean look online several people make a great belt Inzer, Elitfts, titan, Toro.  They are all about the same find best price and color you like and buy a good one!!



Just picked up an inzer 10mm... Can't wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## gfunky

PillarofBalance said:


> Just picked up an inzer 10mm... Can't wait for it to arrive!!!



That is the belt I use you get a lever?


----------



## Lulu66

I had a toro for almost 5 years now and it just started to rip, only because i attach a chain to the buckle for dips.


----------



## Hurt

Got a really good chest workout in yesterday...trained with another bodybuilder, a good partner makes a huge difference!  Had an amazing chest pump and hardly felt anything in my delts, which makes me happy.

Flat Bench
20x135, 15x225, 10x315, then 2 drop-sets to failure: 8x315 -> 9x225 -> 14x135, 4x315 -> 8x225 -> 10x135

Decline BB
20x135, 15x225, 10x315, then 2 drop-sets to failure again going from 315 to 225 to 135 (didn't write down the reps)

Incline Cable Flyes
4 sets to failure, with 3 second negatives

Incline DB Press
4 sets of 20 reps with the 70's


----------



## Jada

Nice workout hurt. when it comes down to liftin do u feel the high reps compare to 6-8 reps has cut u more. I'm just really confused if high reps   Compare to low reps would have difference in the way ur body would look with the same diet and cardio.


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Got a really good chest workout in yesterday...trained with another bodybuilder, a good partner makes a huge difference!  Had an amazing chest pump and hardly felt anything in my delts, which makes me happy.
> 
> Flat Bench
> 20x135, 15x225, 10x315, then 2 drop-sets to failure: 8x315 -> 9x225 -> 14x135, 4x315 -> 8x225 -> 10x135
> 
> Decline BB
> 20x135, 15x225, 10x315, then 2 drop-sets to failure again going from 315 to 225 to 135 (didn't write down the reps)
> 
> Incline Cable Flyes
> 4 sets to failure, with 3 second negatives
> 
> Incline DB Press
> 4 sets of 20 reps with the 70's



Ok that's it no more steroids for you, you are getting too strong......


----------



## Hurt

Jadakiss said:


> Nice workout hurt. when it comes down to liftin do u feel the high reps compare to 6-8 reps has cut u more. I'm just really confused if high reps   Compare to low reps would have difference in the way ur body would look with the same diet and cardio.



Cuts are made in the kitchen brotha!  I do feel I grow better with more volume though.


----------



## Hurt

Back & Light Bi's yesterday:

WG Lat Pulldown 4x12x200
Deads 10x135, 10x225, 10x315, 10x405, 10x405
DB Row 4x12x100
Cable Pullovers 4x12x100
Seated CG Cable Row 3x12x170
Yates Rows 3x12x180

Preacher Curl Machine 3x12
Alt DB Curl Dropsets to failure 3 sets of 35->25


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Back & Light Bi's yesterday:
> 
> WG Lat Pulldown 4x12x200
> Deads 10x135, 10x225, 10x315, 10x405, 10x405
> DB Row 4x12x100
> Cable Pullovers 4x12x100
> Seated CG Cable Row 3x12x170
> Yates Rows 3x12x180
> 
> Preacher Curl Machine 3x12
> Alt DB Curl Dropsets to failure 3 sets of 35->25



That all?  Geez LOL  Great job man!


----------



## Hurt

Well I caught a head cold that my fiancé had, so the last couple days haven't been great...feeling better and I might try to do a light arm workout today...


----------



## Hurt

Update pics anyways...226.7 lbs 10 weeks out.  Taken this morning.


----------



## gfunky

He has not even started the Tren yet....  Going to get crazy!  Work the shit out of those biceps then last set do drop sets of either hammer or rope spread curls to bring out your peaks more!  Looking great those front delts are looking huge!


----------



## Jada

Hurt ur leanin up real nice man! Can u give a little insight about ur cardio , how many days etc. Hurt when ur done u gonna look real good man in a non homo way )


----------



## Hurt

Jadakiss said:


> Hurt ur leanin up real nice man! Can u give a little insight about ur cardio , how many days etc. Hurt when ur done u gonna look real good man in a non homo way )



Thanks man. Cardio everyday.


----------



## Hurt

Great arm workout yesterday.  Feeling a lot better now, so I'm going to hit legs today.  Bumped up my cardio, decreased carbs some more, and changed my T3/clen regimen so this week should produce some results.


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Great arm workout yesterday.  Feeling a lot better now, so I'm going to hit legs today.  Bumped up my cardio, decreased carbs some more, and changed my T3/clen regimen so this week should produce some results.



Glad you are feeling better man!


----------



## Hurt

Thanks man...there is nothing worse than feeling like shit and all you want to do is train.


----------



## Hurt

Down 2.7 lbs from last week...continuing to tighten up.












...and then a pic in a towel for all you homos


----------



## gfunky

You are leaning up nice man!


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> You are leaning up nice man!



Thanks man!




...I have decided that I'm not going to update with pics for 2 weeks.  I'm currently 10 weeks out, so I'll update again at 8 weeks out and see what you guys think.  At that point I'll also be switching up my supplementation protocol, so it should get interesting


----------



## Jada

Lookin good hurt leanin up nice can't wait till the final product.


----------



## Milo

Monstrous back dude.


----------



## Hurt

Jadakiss said:


> Lookin good hurt leanin up nice can't wait till the final product.





Milo said:


> Monstrous back dude.



Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback!


----------



## coltmc4545

Yeah you're a wide dude. Back looks great brotha! I have a pic request though. I'm gonna need to see you in booty shorts and I want you to do your best dragon impression. Like really get into it.


----------



## TheLupinator

Hurt said:


> At that point I'll also be switching up my supplementation protocol, so it should get interesting



classic cut mix?


----------



## SuperBane

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah you're a wide dude. Back looks great brotha! I have a pic request though. I'm gonna need to see you in booty shorts and I want you to do your best dragon impression. Like really get into it.



ROFL!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Yo I'm fucking dying!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Mean and Lean bro your gonna kill it !


----------



## Hurt

I knew the towel pic would get Colt in here! LOL

For the question about my gear switch yeah it'll be test tren mast winstrol and of course gh.


----------



## Hurt

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Mean and Lean bro your gonna kill it !



Thx brotha!


----------



## Hurt

Gave blood yesterday and feel like a new man! BP was 135/70 which is pretty normal for me...my systolic has always been in the 130 range since high school.


----------



## gfunky

I am starting to think you might be using steroids LOL!!!  :tren:


----------



## Hurt

Steroids, as they should be, are a very small part of the equation though my friend.  It's eating like a machine, training like a machine, and sleeping like a baby, that gets results.


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Steroids, as they should be, are a very small part of the equation though my friend.  It's eating like a machine, training like a machine, and sleeping like a baby, that gets results.



I was sure you would get the joke............   You may need more rest LOL


----------



## Hurt

gfunky said:


> I was sure you would get the joke............   You may need more rest LOL



Oh I did for sure brotha!  I just know that newbs will be looking at this some time, and I want them to know the TRUTH!



I'll be the first to admit though, that I LOVE ME SOME STEROIDS...but with great power comes great responsibility!


...and yes I need some f*cking rest too haha


----------



## gfunky

Hurt said:


> Oh I did for sure brotha!  I just know that newbs will be looking at this some time, and I want them to know the TRUTH!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the first to admit though, that I LOVE ME SOME STEROIDS...but with great power comes great responsibility!
> 
> 
> ...and yes I need some f*cking rest too haha



Ok I was like man I know this guy is smart how did this go over his head LMAO  good to know you are looking out for the babies!!


----------



## JOMO

BUMP! Where the hell are ya hurt!?


----------



## gfunky

This motherfucker fell off the planet......


----------



## jennerrator

heard he had medical issues and had to stop everything...


----------



## traviswyliedime

Jenner said:


> heard he had medical issues and had to stop everything...



whatttt?! i want to know what did it!


----------



## pain iis pleasure

hurtt!!! nice to see you brotha long time no speakk looking very good i can fuck with your upperbody but got nothing on those tree trunk legs lol 238 jesus youve come a long way i cant beat 205 to save my life gotta stop skipping leg days!!!!!!! did legs for the first time this week in a few months  shame on me


----------



## pain iis pleasure

woahhh just realized this was 22 pages long and apparently he ran into a snag, hope all is well with him the guys like a walking chemical god know what could have caused it i wonder if he had some problems from all the peptides....hope to see him back in action soon and reaaallyyy hope hes hanging healthy over there


----------



## jennerrator

traviswyliedime said:


> whatttt?! i want to know what did it!



Herm talked to him but didn't give him details...


----------



## Jada

Hope He is doing better.


----------



## Spear

Hurt! Come update us


----------



## Hurt

Update: I'm alive  

Holy shit I can't believe this was FOUR years ago...


----------



## Milo

Shit haven't seen you in forever man. Welcome back.


----------



## Hurt

Alright guys.  After years of basically not training or eating right, terrible sleep, and drinking (basically treating my body like total shit), I'm getting back after it.  I've decided to pickup with this log to keep myself honest...and people may want to look back to see where I was compared to where I am now.  I've been training again for about a month, and my diet has been about 80% clean.  I am 100% natty and my only supplementation are the basics: whey protein, creatine, multi-vitamin.

For now I am focused on leaning up and building my base back up.  I'm lucky to have pretty decent genetics and I've managed to hold on to a fair amount of mass and body has been responding well in the gym. 

Right now I am weighing in at 212 lbs.  Pics later this evening.


----------



## Hurt

I lied...had time to upload now.  Kind of embarrassing but its just the starting point!


----------



## Armenian

Still not a bad starting point, good luck I'm sure it won't take long brother just stay in the game n put in the work


----------



## Hurt

Armenian said:


> Still not a bad starting point, good luck I'm sure it won't take long brother just stay in the game n put in the work



Thanks bro!


----------



## BigJohnny

That's a MUCH better starting point than my fat ass! Welcome back!


----------



## Hurt

BigJohnny said:


> That's a MUCH better starting point than my fat ass! Welcome back!



Thanks man...one positive I have going for me is that I've trained most of my life.  So, although I've basically taken the last 3 or so years off, the body remembers!


----------



## Hurt

Been back at it for a little while now...completely natty and just training hard but not eating like I want to - only 3-4 meals a day. 

A lot of big changes lately including quitting my corporate j-o-b and having our first baby...and lately I've been really getting the itch to pick things back up in the supplementation department.

Probably around 215 or so in this pic.


----------



## Hurt

Today's leg workout:

Back Squats: w/u 135x10, 225x10, 315x8 then 4 drop sets of 405x4->315x8->225x10->135x10
Straight Leg DL: 4x10x225
Leg Ext: 4x20x135
Single Leg Curls: 4 drop sets 75x8->50x10->25x12

HIIT cardio 10min on step mill
HIIT cardio 10min on treadmill @ max incline


----------



## knightmare999

Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Jin

Hmmm, I've been training hard for the last 3 years and you're in better condition having not trained at all. Maybe it's time for me to take a couple years off....


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Hmmm, I've been training hard for the last 3 years and you're in better condition having not trained at all. Maybe it's time for me to take a couple years off....



I hope that isn't sarcasm - I'm probably just reading it wrong. 

If you take a look you can see where I say I've been back at it for a while now completely natural...but I have always had the benefit of decent genetics, and I try not to take that for granted.


----------



## Hurt

knightmare999 said:


> Congrats on the new baby.



thank you! It has been a total game changer and brought me a lot of perspective!


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> I hope that isn't sarcasm - I'm probably just reading it wrong.
> 
> If you take a look you can see where I say I've been back at it for a while now completely natural...but I have always had the benefit of decent genetics, and I try not to take that for granted.



It's not sarcasm. You have excellent genetics.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> It's not sarcasm. You have excellent genetics.



Well then thanks man - never can tell on these boards!

I don't know you since you joined during my 'hiatus' but I see you adding a lot of awesome value - and your log is great - just spent some time reading through it!

Sorry again for my misinterpretation!


----------



## Hurt

Solid little shoulder and calves workout today...I only train delts biweekly because mine tend to grow out of proportion to my arms.

Seated DB press 4x12x90lbs
Seated DB lateral raises 4x12x25lbs
Rear cable raises 4x12x25lbs

Standing machine calf raises 20x400, 15x445, 12x490, 10x535
Calf raises on leg press machine 4x12x400, 250 to failure (lost count)
Seated calf raises 3x12x185


----------



## Hurt

Shitty attempt at getting a calf pic:


----------



## NbleSavage

Looking good already, Hurt. Congrats on the new baby and on getting out of the corporate rat race!


----------



## Gibsonator

looking solid man can't wait to see your progress if you keep on killin it!


----------



## Hurt

NbleSavage said:


> Looking good already, Hurt. Congrats on the new baby and on getting out of the corporate rat race!



Thanks brother!


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> looking solid man can't wait to see your progress if you keep on killin it!



Thanks man - gonna be a long road to get back to where I was but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Ok, what the **** is going on in here?


----------



## Hurt

PillarofBalance said:


> Ok, what the **** is going on in here?



Just some good clean fun PoB


----------



## Hurt

Posting a little throwback to motivate me. This was after my first PCT (test only w/ dbol kicker) just starting my next cycle to prep for competition. I was in the 225-230 range here at 5'10". Came off everything (test & eq) shortly after this...I often wonder how things would be different if I hadn't just stopped everything cold turkey but alas, hindsight is 20/20 - only forward from here.


----------



## Jin

Fcking beast.

barely recognized you without the wool sweater.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Fcking beast.
> 
> barely recognized you without the wool sweater.



haha thanks man - yeah it was almost as much work to keep the hair off as it was to gain muscle - so I said f*ck it on the hair


----------



## Hurt

Trained chest and bi's today...

DB incline press 
2x12x100, 2x10x110

Decline hammer press
4x12x3 plates each side

Pec Deck flys
4x12x135

Dips
4x20

EZ bar curls
4x12x70

Single arm preacher machine curls
4x10x40

Still suck at these gym selfies but f*ck it here ya go:


----------



## Gibsonator

fear the beard


----------



## Hurt

Back and traps (and of course calves) today:

Lat Pulldowns
4x12x190

Close grip Seated cable row
4x12x80

Barbell Rows
3x10x225, 135 to failure

Rope Pullovers
4x12x50

Machine Shrugs
4x20x315

Rope Shrugs
3x12xfull stack (dunno amount)

DB shrugs
3x15x90s

Standing Calf Raises
4x12x535, 400 to failure

Leg Press Machine Calf Raises
3x20x300

30 min step mill @ speed 10


----------



## silvereyes87

Back coming along man.


----------



## Hurt

silvereyes87 said:


> Back coming along man.



Thanks man - not what it used to be but it'll get there!


----------



## Hurt

Dug up an old back double bi from 2012 and took a shot today to see how far I've gotta go- sorry for the crappy quality - had to take it outside on my patio...the old pic was after my first test only cycle and a few weeks of my next cycle which was test/eq and I believe I'd just started clen/t3 for contest prep. Long way to go...


----------



## Hurt

LEG DAY BABY

Back Squats
warmed up and then did 4x405 then decided to go lower weight higher reps this workout to pump these bad boys full of blood - so I did 3x10x315 and then 225 to failure. I was gasping air like a fat beeyatch.

DB SLDL
5x10x70s

Leg Extensions
4x15x120

Single Leg Curls
4x10x50

DB Split Squats
4x10x40s


----------



## Hurt

Shit I forgot - did hack squats too...

3x12x3 plates each side


----------



## Gibsonator

good shit bro keep killin it!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Good work man and welome back. 

Get them heels on the ground!!!!!!


----------



## StillKickin

Bigger and better in no time Hurt.
Damnit you make coming back look easy man.


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> good shit bro keep killin it!



thanks man trying to be as big as you!


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Good work man and welome back.
> 
> Get them heels on the ground!!!!!!



thanks Ecks appreciate it man - the heels look a lot worse in this pic than they actually were I think, because my Chucks are ratty as hell and the heel is worn off:


----------



## Hurt

StillKickin said:


> Bigger and better in no time Hurt.
> Damnit you make coming back look easy man.



Thanks brother just focusing on building it back one brick at a time!


----------



## Hurt

Long day - had to go into one of my locations to cover because a shit ass employee didn't show up. Still managed to get into the gym after for calves/delts/tris - going to start training side and rear delts weekly again for a while.

Standing Calf Raises
5x12x400

Leg Press Machine Calf Raises (alt foot placement)
4x20x350

Seated DB Shoulder Press
4x10x95's

DB Lateral Raises
4x15x25

Rear Delt Cable Raises
4x12x30

Rope Pressdowns
4x12x80

Reverse Grip Pressdowns
4x12x65

DB Kickbacks
3x12x30's

15 min HIIT on stepmill


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hurt said:


> thanks Ecks appreciate it man - the heels look a lot worse in this pic than they actually were I think, because my Chucks are ratty as hell and the heel is worn off:
> 
> View attachment 4297



Do you feel your heels come up sometimes when squatting? Ever try a heeled shoe? Made my squat feel sooooo much better.


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Do you feel your heels come up sometimes when squatting? Ever try a heeled shoe? Made my squat feel sooooo much better.



Maybe a little if I don't take my time and get set properly on heavier weight.

i have a pair of Olympic lifting shoes with a raised heel but I try not to use them unless I'm going really heavy - otherwise I just try to work on ankle mobility a few times a week.


----------



## Hurt

Chest & Bi's

Incline BB Press
4x10x225

Wide Chest Hammer Press
4x10x3 plates each side

Cable Flys
4x12 (forget the weight)

Dips
4x15

EZ Bar Curls
4x10x70 (slowwww with hard squeeze)

Single Arm Preacher Machine Curls
3x12x40

Rope Hammer Curls (single arm)
3x10x40

20 min stepmill

Ive increased my carb intake lately and starting to notice increased vascularity - always cool when the body responds.


----------



## Hurt

Yesterday was back & traps (and calves):

BB Row
4x10x225

Lat Pulldown
4x10x180

Lying incline DB rows
3x10x55's

Rope pullovers
4x12x50

BB shrugs
4x15x315

Rope Shrugs
3x12xfull stack

Standing calf raises
4x15x400

stepmill 20 min


----------



## Hurt

Legs today:

Back Squat
3x10x315 then...
1 dropset 315x8, 225x10, 135x15

Seated LC's
4x20x130

SLDL's
4x15x135

Leg Press
4x10x 9 plates each side

Leg Ext
4x20x130

Standing single leg LC's
3x10x25

No cardio - 20 min stretching/mobility then sauna


----------



## Hurt

Yesterday was rest day and I was actually in bed most of the day with a debilitating migraine. I have gotten 2-3 of them a year since I was around 18 and pretty much when one comes on all I can do is buckle up and get ready for a day of hell.

Feeling much better today although I missed quite a few meals yesterday. May take one more day off but I'll see how my body feels.

On a brighter note I went ahead and ordered the gear for my next cycle - the start date of which is yet to be determined...but it should be a good one coming off a 5 year break.


----------



## Hurt

Chest/Biceps

Incline DB Press
4x10x100's

RG Chest Press Machine
4x10x150

Incline DB Neck Flys (neutral grip bringing DB up over neck to squeeze upper chest slowwwww)
4x10x30

Dips
3x15

Single Arm Decline Hammer Press
3x12

EZ Bar Curl
3x12x70

Rope Hammer Curls
3x12x40

Alt Seated DB Curl
3x12x30

30 min stepmill steady state & sauna


----------



## ECKSRATED

Ahhh u gotta be super excited after a five year break. You'll probably blow the fukk up quick too. What u planning on running? And the start date should be as soon as it gets into your hands.


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Ahhh u gotta be super excited after a five year break. You'll probably blow the fukk up quick too. What u planning on running? And the start date should be as soon as it gets into your hands.



Haha well I just want to make sure I'm at a good starting point. I am happy with how my body has been responding naturally so I may ride that a little longer BUT one of my buddies is trying to talk me into doing a show with him in a few months so I may jump on sooner if that's the case.

I respond really well to gear so I'm afraid of blowing up too big too fast (I know stupid - but I have employees, etc who will definitely notice if I just go all out and bulk - I'll get up to 250 fast...and at 5'10" it's pretty obvious)...

I have test, tren, mast, and var coming because I was thinking more of a lean mass/recomp cycle at lower test higher tren/mast and finishing with var added in, especially if I do this competition. 

At 600mg a week of test only last time I went from 208 to around 255 in 14 weeks.


----------



## NoQuarter

Hope your feeling better quickly!  That's great that you responds so well to what you adding, not everyone has your dedication either.  Glad your back at it.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hurt said:


> At 600mg a week of test only last time I went from 208 to around 255 in 14 weeks.



Jesus man that's awesome


----------



## Hurt

NoQuarter said:


> Hope your feeling better quickly!  That's great that you responds so well to what you adding, not everyone has your dedication either.  Glad your back at it.



hanks for the kind words man!


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Jesus man that's awesome



Haha yeah it was a fun ride - just trying to be conscious of that this go around...focused on slow quality gains


----------



## Hurt

Impromptu rest day yesterday as I had to watch our baby girl most of the day, and then had some issues come up with the business that needed to be handled. Joining a 24-hour BB/powerlifting gym with amazing equipment (had no clue it even existed until recently) so no matter what I can always get in there to workout. I could have trained last night at midnight but my other gym was already closed. The plan is to hit back and traps today if I can get away from the biz in time.


----------



## Hurt

Back/traps/calves

Rack pulls
4x8x405 then dropset with 405x8,315x10, 225x12, 135x15

Lat Pulldowns
4x12x150

Rope pullovers
4x12x50

Seated CG cable row
3x10x80

Lying incline DB row
3x12x55's

Cable Shrugs
4x12xfull stack

Seated DB shrugs
4x12x70's

LP machine calf presses
5x20x300

20 min step mill & sauna


----------



## Hurt

Pic update. Taken just now. Hanging around 215 but I've recently increased calories and I'm definitely noticing a response in strength so the size will definitely follow.


----------



## Hurt

Tri's & Delts 

DB Tricep Ext
15x55, 15x75, 12x100, 12x110, 10x130

RG cambered bar pressdowns
3x12 (forget weight)

Rope pressdowns
3x12 (forget weight)

Single arm rope pressdowns
3x10x25

Rear Delt Cable Flys
4x12x30

Seated Side DB Raises
3x12x25's

20 min stepmill followed by sauna


----------



## Hurt

Solid leg session today:

standing single leg curl w/u
4x12x25

DB SLDL's
4x10x90's

seated leg curls
3x10x130

Back squats
3x10x315 w/ short rest periods (1 min)

Narrow stance hack squats
3x12x 3 plates then dropset 3, 2, 1 plate to failure

Single leg extensions 
3x10x55

30 min steady state cardio then sauna/stretching


----------



## BRICKS

Looking good brother, strong work!


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Looking good brother, strong work!



Thanks man...One day at a time!


----------



## Seeker

Nice work man. Them short rest squats require a standby bucket.


----------



## Hurt

Seeker said:


> Nice work man. Them short rest squats require a standby bucket.



thanks bro - my head was spinning for sure


----------



## stonetag

I  can always appreciate the hard work put in, nice job!


----------



## Hurt

stonetag said:


> I  can always appreciate the hard work put in, nice job!



Thank you sir


----------



## Armenian

Nice muscle mass hurt, do you have a show in mind?


----------



## Hurt

Armenian said:


> Nice muscle mass hurt, do you have a show in mind?



Thanks man. I don't have a specific show in mind yet...I still have a long ways to go. I'm happy with the mass ive been able to hold onto natty but I want to get a cycle under my belt and then start to consider a show if I'm happy with where my physique is.

I'll likely be starting my cycle in a month or so and can't wait!


----------



## Hurt

Update pic taken today. This will probably be my last one before I start my cycle. 

I definitely want to bring my legs my legs back up to where they used to be, as well as my chest. 

Depending on on how I progress from this cycle, I'll consider doing a contest if I'm satisfied.


----------



## Hurt

Hit legs today and man I love my new gym. I'm like a kid in a candy store there.

lying LC
4x12x80

Super set standing single LC and DB SLDLs
4x10x50 LC
4x12x80's DB SLDL

Plate loaded Front squat machine
12x1p, 12x2p, 10x3p, 8x4p, 6x5p each side 

Leg extensions
4x12x130

Lying LC finisher 
2x12x80

10 min HIIT on stepmill

The plate loaded front squat machine might be my new favorite machine - talk about a DEEEEP quad burn!


----------



## Hurt

This is the machine I was talking about - best quad burn I've had in a WHILE.


----------



## Hurt

Yesterday was rest day and my aunt came to visit soooooo I binge ate cookies. Tonight's chest session should be good...plenty of glycogen stored up.


----------



## NoQuarter

Ha ha!!!!  Let us know how that turns out for ya!!!  Have a good lift man!


----------



## Hurt

NoQuarter said:


> Ha ha!!!!  Let us know how that turns out for ya!!!  Have a good lift man!



Thanks man - it was definitely a good one - loving my new gym. Everyone there is serious about lifting...such a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Hurt

Here's a pic from tonight just because I'm a picture whore and pics make logs better. I gotta say I'm really happy with how my training has progressed natty - pushed three plates tonight on bench after incline...that's basically where my strength was 5 years ago when I was on gear - guess it's that 'old man strength'...


----------



## Gibsonator

nah man it's the beard, for sure  guess it's time I grow mine out longer. yea pics make a log much better to follow


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> nah man it's the beard, for sure  guess it's time I grow mine out longer. yea pics make a log much better to follow



I really think the beard helps mentally - you feel like a straight gorilla haha...maybe it's because it looks like I have no neck - just a big ass beard sitting on top of traps


----------



## Hurt

Hit back and traps tonight. First time doing deads in a few months because I tweaked my hammy last time so I gave it a little time off.

Plate loaded lat pulldowns
4x10x1p,2p,3p,4p

Deadlift
15x135 w/u, 12x225, 10x315, 8x405, 6x425, 6x425

BB Rows
4x10x225

Rope Pullovers
4x10x80

Seated CG Cable Rows
4x10x130

DB Shrugs
4x20x80's

Cable Shrugs
4x12x full stack

10 min HIIT stepmill


----------



## snake

Hurt said:


> Here's a pic from tonight just because I'm a picture whore and pics make logs better. I gotta say I'm really happy with how my training has progressed natty - pushed three plates tonight on bench after incline...that's basically where my strength was 5 years ago when I was on gear - guess it's that 'old man strength'...
> View attachment 4349



You got no bitch! You look great my man. You're putting the time in and getting the job done. Keep to the fight. If it was easy, everyone would look that good.


----------



## Hurt

snake said:


> You got no bitch! You look great my man. You're putting the time in and getting the job done. Keep to the fight. If it was easy, everyone would look that good.



thanks brother taking this journey one day at a time!


----------



## Hurt

Heres a shot from today - I've been doing cardio daily after lifting and am starting to tighten up. I want to make sure I'm fairy lean before I start my cycle. Also a cameo appearance by my little 4 month old monster


----------



## Gibsonator

lookin killer bro


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> lookin killer bro



Thanks man!


----------



## John Ziegler

Hurt said:


> Heres a shot from today - I've been doing cardio daily after lifting and am starting to tighten up. I want to make sure I'm fairy lean before I start my cycle. Also a cameo appearance by my little 4 month old monster
> 
> View attachment 4356



Nice beard Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Hurt

Zeigler said:


> Nice beard Mark Wahlberg



Thanks - I'll take that as a compliment haha...now if only I had his money!


----------



## BigSwolePump

I need a vial of abs. I have been looking for a source. Any recommendations?


----------



## Hurt

BigSwolePump said:


> I need a vial of abs. I have been looking for a source. Any recommendations?



I use human grade got a script for em


----------



## Gibsonator

I am really excited for your cycle log man you already look great I can't wait to see how it goes


----------



## BRICKS

Looking good brother!  Maybe I need to grow more than a goatee.  The other day my wife told me my head is starting to look little.  Since she was referring to the one on my shoulders I took it as a compliment.  Keep crushing it man.


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> I am really excited for your cycle log man you already look great I can't wait to see how it goes



Thanks man just trying to make sure I get the most out of the cycle when the time comes!


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Looking good brother!  Maybe I need to grow more than a goatee.  The other day my wife told me my head is starting to look little.  Since she was referring to the one on my shoulders I took it as a compliment.  Keep crushing it man.



Thanks brother! ...and hell yeah the full beard is where it's at man!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Thanks brother! ...and hell yeah the full beard is where it's at man!



mine grow outwards so I just look like a Taliban if I don't keep it trimmed lol


----------



## Gibsonator

BRICKS said:


> Looking good brother!  Maybe I need to grow more than a goatee.  The other day my wife told me my head is starting to look little.  Since she was referring to the one on my shoulders I took it as a compliment.  Keep crushing it man.



lmao bricks


----------



## NoQuarter

Hurt.....you look damn good!  Your killin it!


----------



## Hurt

NoQuarter said:


> Hurt.....you look damn good!  Your killin it!



Thanks a lot man!


----------



## Hurt

Haven't been the best about logging my workouts on here lately but I've still been hitting it hard. Yesterday was chest/bi's/calves and here's some pics just to make PFM's pp hard.


----------



## Seeker

Solid work, Hurt.  Keep it going


----------



## Hurt

Seeker said:


> Solid work, Hurt.  Keep it going



Thanks man. Can't wait to start my cycle!


----------



## Seeker

Hurt said:


> Thanks man. Can't wait to start my cycle!




Like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Hurt

Seeker said:


> Like a kid in a candy store.



yeah man I'm actually giddy. Btw the upper chest in your avi is ridiculous man - goals!


----------



## Hurt

Today is rest day. Also took the liberty of tearing into some Krispy Kremes. I've been eating very clean 6 days out of the week so whenever I eat something sugary lately I'm noticing increases in my vascularity...also got a wicked sugar headache...oh well gotta stay sane.


----------



## NoQuarter

Vascularity is awesome!


----------



## Jin

That's your dick, right?


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> That's your dick, right?



#dickskin thin


----------



## Bro Bundy

You always look good man but please shave that muff


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> You always look good man but please shave that muff



thanks for the compliment but the beard is glorious bro! Can't get rid of my masterpiece!


----------



## Hurt

Quads last night. Knocked the fur off.


----------



## Bro Bundy

The legs are hairless lol shave the beard


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> The legs are hairless lol shave the beard



No way bro! Hairless everywhere but the face and head...that's how she likes it


----------



## NoQuarter

You should try growing the same amount of hair on your legs as you have on your face!  Those are slick legs though!!!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

I shaved my legs once, first/last time I'll ever do that, took about 3 hours fukk that


----------



## knightmare999

You get faster at it and as long as you don't let it grow out it shaves off quicker. 
I tried nair a few times 16 years ago--ended up with chemical burns and patches of hair that still had to be shaved off.


----------



## Gibsonator

knightmare999 said:


> You get faster at it and as long as you don't let it grow out it shaves off quicker.
> I tried nair a few times 16 years ago--ended up with chemical burns and patches of hair that still had to be shaved off.



men are supposed to have hair, only reason I shave my torso is cause it looks much better without hair. I don't shave anything else


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> men are supposed to have hair, only reason I shave my torso is cause it looks much better without hair. I don't shave anything else



I got rid of it to better track my progress. I'm a f*king gorilla - hair everywhere...if I weren't intent on eventually competing I wouldn't give a shit, but for my progress pics etc it helps a lot.


----------



## Hurt

Aftermath of yesterday's delt work. My diet, training, and cardio are in a really good balance right now and I'm noticing more and more detail every week - weight is staying the same, about all I can ask for right now.

Today was just rest/active recovery - did 40 min of LISS cardio and stretching. Consumed a lot of carbs as tomorrow is LEG DAY BABY!


----------



## NoQuarter

You can tell your doing things right...it shows!  Good work!


----------



## Hurt

NoQuarter said:


> You can tell your doing things right...it shows!  Good work!



Thanks brother - just climbing my way back one day at a time!


----------



## Hurt

Gibby wanted a gear pic so here ya go. Test prop, tren ace, dbol, and var. Still waiting on mast...


----------



## jennerrator

holy shit, have fun buddy!!!


----------



## Seeker

I have a hard on


----------



## jennerrator

Seeker said:


> I have a hard on



it's because of my avi...huh....LMFAO...had to do it!


----------



## Gibsonator

between that gear porn and jenns avi I also have a massive hardon


----------



## Hurt

I have more since I've been gear hoarding...I'll try to take a better pic with all of it later...watching the kiddo right now


----------



## Gibsonator

why thankya kind sir


----------



## Hurt

Been out of the gym the past several days because of a head cold that my little one brought home. Going to try and get in a late night leg session this evening - I'll be interviewing servers and bartenders all day for my new location opening next month so I'll probably want to blow off some steam!


----------



## Hurt

Made it in for a quick leg session tonight, kept the weight light and focused on higher reps coming off this head cold - in and out in under an hour.

Lying Leg Curl
4x12x80

Standing DB SLDL
4x12x90's

Hamtractor Machine
4x12x forgot weight - about 3/4 of the stack

Back Squats
15x135
10x225
10x315
10x315
10x315 drop 10x225 drop 10x135

Single Leg Press
3x12x3plates slow 3 count down and up


----------



## Hurt

Pic taken right out of bed this AM with no pump. Weight is 213 here. Getting to where I want to be to start my cycle.


----------



## NoQuarter

Hurt your killin it! one of these AM's I will look like that! Might be sometime next year!


----------



## knightmare999

Hurt said:


> Pic taken right out of bed this AM with no pump. Weight is 213 here. Getting to where I want to be to start my cycle.



If you're starting the cycle in that shape, can't wait to see you after.  Nice caps on those shoulders (No homo... meh... 50/50 haha)


----------



## Hurt

NoQuarter said:


> Hurt your killin it! one of these AM's I will look like that! Might be sometime next year!



Thx brother keep after it!


----------



## Hurt

knightmare999 said:


> If you're starting the cycle in that shape, can't wait to see you after.  Nice caps on those shoulders (No homo... meh... 50/50 haha)




Thanks man - years of improper benching for the shoulders LOL


----------



## motown1002

Gibsonator said:


> I shaved my legs once, first/last time I'll ever do that, took about 3 hours fukk that




C'mon Gibs, makes your dick look bigger.  haha


----------



## motown1002

Hurt said:


> Pic taken right out of bed this AM with no pump. Weight is 213 here. Getting to where I want to be to start my cycle.


  Looking good man!


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Looking good man!




Thanks man!


----------



## Hurt

Yesterday was chest, bi's, calves

Incline DB Press
4x12x100's

Incline DB Flys
4x12x40's

Single arm RG plate loaded chest press (3 count eccentric)
3x10x2p, 10x2p drop 15x1p

Cable fly
4x12

BB curls
3x15x70

Seated DB curls
3x10x40s

Rope Hammer Curls
3x10x80

rotary calf machine
5x15xstack

standing calf
3x12x450

30 min stepmill moderate pace


----------



## Hurt

Back, Traps, Delts Yesterday:

Pull Ups
4x12-15

BB Rows
4x10x225

Rope Pullovers
4x10xfull stack

Single Arm Pulldowns
3x10 forgot weight but light with hard squeeze

DB Side Raises
35x10 drop 30x10 drop 25x10 drop 20x10 drop 15's to failure

Superset DB shrugs with Lying Incline DB Shrugs
3x12 each movement - DB Shrugs with 80's Lying Shrugs with 50's

Rope Shrugs
3x15xfull stack

30 min LISS cardio stepmill
ab circuit


----------



## BRICKS

Looking good brother, strong work!


----------



## Jin

Awesome genetics and an even better work ethic. I hope to look like your natural after my next cycle.


----------



## Gibsonator

killing it bro


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Looking good brother, strong work!



Thanks brother!


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Awesome genetics and an even better work ethic. I hope to look like your natural after my next cycle.




Thanks a lot man - going to put these genetics and work ethic to the test (literally) real soon!


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> killing it bro



Thanks Gibby!


----------



## Hurt

Yesterday was rest day and today I went in and trained chest/bi's/tri's

Incline DB Press
4x10x100's

Pec Deck
3x12 forgot weight

Reverse Grip Hammer Press (3 count down, 3 count up)
4x10x2p

Cable Flys
3x12x50

EZ Bar Curls
3x10x70, 10x70 drop 10x50

Single Arm Machine Preacher Curls
3x10x40

Reverse Grip Cambered Bar Pressdowns
4x12x80

Rope Pressdowns
4x12x60

Diamond Push Ups
3 sets to failure

Ab circuit then 20 min LISS cardio on stepmill


----------



## Hurt

As promised...


----------



## Metalhead1

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> Nice! Good luck!



Thanks bro - this should last me a little while!


----------



## Metalhead1

Hurt said:


> Thanks bro - this should last me a little while!



I'd say So! What all are you running this time around?


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> I'd say So! What all are you running this time around?



Probably just a simple test only with dbol kick start - if I like my progress and decide on a show in the near future I may add a hardening agent like mast and/or anavar at the end.


----------



## Metalhead1

Hurt said:


> Probably just a simple test only with dbol kick start - if I like my progress and decide on a show in the near future I may add a hardening agent like mast and/or anavar at the end.



I'd say you have plenty of options to choose from!


----------



## Hurt

Was sick the past couple days. Started feeling better yesterday afternoon so I went in and trained legs last night:

Lying Leg Curls
4x12x80

DB Straight Leg DL's
4x12x100's

Hamtractor Machine
4x12xstack

Single Leg Press
4x12x3plates (slow eccentric - 3 seconds)

Plate Loaded Narrow Stance Front Squats
5 sets pyramiding up from 3 plates -final set 6 plates each side for 6 reps

Plate Loaded Leg extensions
3x15x135


----------



## Bro Bundy

That's a shit load of gear.. tren test mast var dbol??


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> That's a shit load of gear.. tren test mast var dbol??



No mast yet. Test prop and cyp, tren ace, var, dbol, halotestin, superdrol, anadrol, clen, t3, DNP.  I have enough for my next few cycles and if I decide to prep for a contest I wanted to have those compounds on hand.  I have masteron on the way - my guy had to get new raws in.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Nice Man U haven't changed a bit lol.. always stock up


----------



## Hurt

Chest/Bi's/Tri's/Delts

Incline DB
4x12x100's

Incline DB Fly
4x12x40's

Flat RG Chest Press
4x10x2p

Cable Fly
4x10x80

Superset EZ Bar Curl & Tri Ext Overhead
4x12x70 each movement

Preacher Machine Curl Single Arm
3x10x40

Superset Rope Pressdown & Rope OH Ext
4x12x100

Incline Alt DB Curls
3x8x35

Side Lat Raises
Run the rack 35, 30, 25, 20, 15 to failure

20 min LISS cardio stepmill


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> Nice Man U haven't changed a bit lol.. always stock up



I like to be prepared brother!


----------



## Hurt

Took a rest day today because I had a ton of crap to get done for the business. Hitting back and traps tomorrow AM.


----------



## Hurt

Chest and arms tonight. Felt great - really enjoying the natty training BUT ladies and gents I do believe it's about time to start the cycle. Going for bloods this week and if everything looks good I'll be starting next week.

Here's a rear lat spread from this AM. Very happy with where I'll be starting and looking forward to this!


----------



## Jin

Looks like you're at the end of a cycle, not about to start one. FFS man!


----------



## ECKSRATED

U know u have a sick beard when u can see it from the back. 

Looking good hurt. In for the ride.


----------



## StillKickin

Shit Hurt. Impressive while standing at the starting blocks even man.
And you do a great job with this log.
Yeah, ha, Ecks's comment about the beard....spot on too.


----------



## John Ziegler

Hurt said:


> Chest and arms tonight. Felt great - really enjoying the natty training BUT ladies and gents I do believe it's about time to start the cycle. Going for bloods this week and if everything looks good I'll be starting next week.
> 
> Here's a rear lat spread from this AM. Very happy with where I'll be starting and looking forward to this!



Outrageous !


----------



## Hurt

Thanks a lot fellas...going to be fun!


----------



## Metalhead1

Damn bro! Interested to see how much more your beard is gonna grow after this cycle :32 (1):


----------



## jennerrator

Jesus...seriously...you are going to look like a fuuking monster when you are done


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> Jesus...seriously...you are going to look like a fuuking monster when you are done



thats the plan dear


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> thats the plan dear



Just be careful please


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> Just be careful please



Yes mommy =P


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Yes mommy =P



ok...let's not push it!!! lmao:32 (20):


----------



## Hurt

Haven't posted a leg update in a little bit.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Yoo hurt that back is looking huge .. I think that's your bread and butter body part .you always had a wide back .. When are u starting the cycle ? What are u gonna dose everyone at?


----------



## Bro Bundy

You gotta make that back your new avi pic ..It smoked the old one away


----------



## BigGameHunter

Holy $hit very nice progress Hurt

Shape that beard it will accentuate your neck LOL


----------



## stonetag

BigGameHunter said:


> Holy $hit very nice progress Hurt
> 
> Shape that beard it will accentuate your neck LOL



I'm with this man, Holy shit! Way to put in extra time and effort man. How tall are you Hurt?


----------



## Hurt

BigGameHunter said:


> Holy $hit very nice progress Hurt
> 
> Shape that beard it will accentuate your neck LOL



thanks brother! Yeah the beard for sure needs a shaping!


----------



## Hurt

stonetag said:


> I'm with this man, Holy shit! Way to put in extra time and effort man. How tall are you Hurt?



Thanks man! I’m 5’10” around 215 lbs


----------



## Hurt

Okay one more pic full body - trying to document as much as I can so I can go back and look at my (hopeful) transformation.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Your a big guy no doubt.. If you get your bf% down it will make everything else look bigger and pop out.Go for the abs


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> Your a big guy no doubt.. If you get your bf% down it will make everything else look bigger and pop out.Go for the abs



i will bro in due time I promise!


----------



## DarksideSix

Hahahhaa. How much has that new baby put the cramp on your workout schedule?


----------



## Hurt

DarksideSix said:


> Hahahhaa. How much has that new baby put the cramp on your workout schedule?



Not really that much bro - if you want it bad enough you're gonna get it in right?! Hope you've been well man!


----------



## NoQuarter

Hurt, your looking great!  Really enjoy following along as you keep us updated!


----------



## Hurt

NoQuarter said:


> Hurt, your looking great!  Really enjoy following along as you keep us updated!



Thanks Bro!


----------



## Hurt

Long ass day of running around for the business. Diet was shitty today but I had great energy in the gym tonight for chest and arms and put the extra carbs and fat to work.


----------



## BRICKS

Looking great man!  Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Hurt

Back and Traps tonight

Pull Ups
2 sets wide grip to failure
2 sets narrow grip to failure

Lying Incline DB Row
3x12x60's

Deadlift
3x8x405

BB Rows
3x8x225

Seated CG Cable Row
3x15x120

Rope Pullovers
3x10x100

DB Shrugs
4x20x60's

20 min LISS cardio on the stepmill


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Looking great man!  Thanks for the updates.



Thank you sir!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Good work as always hurt. Looking good.


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Good work as always hurt. Looking good.



Thanks bud - means a lot!


----------



## Hurt

Quads, Hammies, Abs Tonight:

Lying LC's
4x12x120

DB SLDL's
3x15x70's

Hamtractor Machine
3x12xstack

Standing Single LC's
3x10x40

Squats
4x5x315 - 3 sec hold at bottom of each rep

Single Leg Press
5x20x2p

Ab Circuit and 20 min LISS cardio on stepmill


----------



## Hurt

As some of you guys know I own a couple bars and right now I'm in the process of opening my third. Thought I'd share a few pics of the project - next couple weeks is going to be a grind with finishing up the interior, new staff training, and grand opening (and it's about 40 min away) but I'm determined to stay on top of the diet and training.


----------



## Gibsonator

looks nice man all it needs is some sexy sluts behind the bar and $$$$$


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> looks nice man all it needs is some sexy sluts behind the bar and $$$$$



Thanks dude it has been a long time in the making. Yeah man I've hired quite a few! ...and intend on hiring some more. This bitch needs to do really well because it was an EXPENSIVE ass build out...


----------



## Bro Bundy

I've been bouncing for years in bars and clubs .. tough fukkin business for sure but in the right location with the right promotions with the right people and timing u can make great money fast.It takes time to stop breaking even just like any new business .. Hot bartenders make even non drinking folks alcoholics .,Make sure U got loyal bouncers and treat them right always pay at the end of the night even if u gotta hit the bank ., we can get killed doing that shit


----------



## Bro Bundy

Damn 3 bars how the fuk do u have time for anything besides being there


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> Damn 3 bars how the fuk do u have time for anything besides being there



good managers that I trust and pay well. People are everything in a business - if you take care of your people they’ll take care of you!

of course I’ve had my fair share of shitheads but you just have to be quick to fire those MFers!


----------



## Gibsonator

smart young man hurt


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> smart young man hurt



Thanks man - I just try to learn from my mistakes!


----------



## Bro Bundy

My club that I loved working at had to close cause the owner couldn't stop sniffing Coke lol... no wonder he never had money


----------



## Hurt

Rest day today. Kept to my diet until my wife made chocolate chip cookies GOD DAMN IT.  Oh well I'll put the carbs to use tomorrow night for chest. Long day tomorrow so it will be a late night workout. Gotta keep grindin'


----------



## Hurt

Hit chest/arms/delts tonight. Mixed it up and went high volume lower weight and got an awesome workout in. Didn't go above 2 plates on any of my pressing for chest and focused on strong contractions. Bundy I still have a little bit of abs haha...


----------



## Gibsonator

lookin killer man and the beard is epic


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> lookin killer man and the beard is epic



Thanks my dude!


----------



## jennerrator

that fuuuking beard.............................................................................


----------



## BRICKS

Beast!  Looking good brother, and the new place looks great.


----------



## John Ziegler

Hell ya dude !


----------



## stonetag

Fear the beard! lol......hell of dedication to training hurt, its paying off.


----------



## Hurt

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys!

Rest day today - LOOOONG day at the 'office'


----------



## Hurt

Still here and still kickin' folks - final push to get the new place open. Been going in and keeping up my workouts but I won't be starting my cycle til next week. Can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## StillKickin

Great log Hurt. Great starting place for your comeback cycle too. What's your final weight here? What's your cycle end goal?
On another note, how'd you end up in the bar business, and owning three no less?
Keep up the effort man, most impressive.


----------



## Hurt

StillKickin said:


> Great log Hurt. Great starting place for your comeback cycle too. What's your final weight here? What's your cycle end goal?
> On another note, how'd you end up in the bar business, and owning three no less?
> Keep up the effort man, most impressive.



Thanks man. I am hanging around 215 lbs or so. My end goal is to compete in a BBing show in 2018 - I'm not shooting for a specific weight, etc just the best overall physique I can bring.

Basically I was slogging away in corporate America for several years, as was a good college buddy and we just decided one day to say f*ck it and open a bar with the pennies we'd saved up.  My goal was always to 'work for myself' as I HATE being an employee - not sure how long I'll stay in the bar business though as it is draining mentally and physically.


----------



## Hurt

Haven’t started my cycle yet. Getting the new bar open has been an all-consuming grind these past few days and I’ve just been eating whatever I can, whenever I can. Today was the first day in the gym in 4 Days. Hit chest, arms, and calves.


----------



## Hurt

Can’t figure out how to embed a damn image from the imgur mobile app

EDIT: Figured it out


----------



## Bro Bundy

I like to only run cycles when everything is in order .. it's smart to wait


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> I like to only run cycles when everything is in order .. it's smart to wait



Yeah man I'm not going to do it half assed!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Can’t figure out how to embed a damn image from the imgur mobile app
> 
> EDIT: Figured it out



looks like ur getting smaller you better get on the jewz asap


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> looks like ur getting smaller you better get on the jewz asap



haha thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------



## Gibsonator

lol I'm kidding bro


----------



## Hurt

Still alive but have only trained twice this past week. My GM for the new place quit on me the day before opening so I’ve been putting in 16 hour days but hoping to get back on track soononcr I get a replacement. Fukking people I tell ya...


----------



## NoQuarter

Well that sucks, hope the right replacement comes along soon. Nothing like having more stress added to an already stressful time.  Good luck on the "Opening"!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

damn that's shitty man hope everything falls into place asap!


----------



## Hurt

Thanks fellas. Had some good GM interviews today and hitting the gym tonight. Diet was more consistent today...now just have to keep after it!


----------



## BRICKS

Get some brother!


----------



## StillKickin

Good luck with that Hurt.
And don't get stingy with the progress pics. I suspect you're gonna blow the frick up.


----------



## Hurt

Think I’ve finally found the GM candidate I want so hopefully he accepts my offer and I can get back to a consistent routine then start this damn cycle!


----------



## BRICKS

Good deal brother, hope that works out for you.


----------



## Hurt

Haven't trained in the past few days - average day is 16-18 hours at the new place but we have been killing it. Once I get this new manager trained up I'll finally be able to get my training and nutrition back where I want it. Here is a pic of the crowd from last night - a friggin' TUESDAY!


----------



## Gibsonator

that's awesome man good job!


----------



## NbleSavage

Good business, M8. Well done.


----------



## Hurt

Thanks guys! Hopefully this grind will be worth it and I'll get back to being a meathead soon!


----------



## Bro Bundy

God damn do I miss being in the middle of that!!! I can't bounce untill next oct when my nose is healed


----------



## NoQuarter

Hurt, that is friggin nuts!  Good for you brother!  You worked hard and it shows!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED

That's awesome go see hurt. Hope u have nothing but success with the new place


----------



## Gibsonator

crazy thing is this dude is in his early 30s and killin the game on all levels. much props!


----------



## Hurt

Thanks a lot fellas - I'll be back to posting pics in my undies soon.


----------



## Metalhead1

And you haven't even started yet..this will be interesting:32 (1):


----------



## Hurt

Alright everyone I started my cycle today...hope y’all are ready for a fun ride - I sure am!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Alright everyone I started my cycle today...hope y’all are ready for a fun ride - I sure am!



fukk yea brutha seeya in gainzville


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> fukk yea brutha seeya in gainzville



Thanks man! Looking forward to this!


----------



## Bro Bundy

I start tren drol next week..lets get jacked and shredded


----------



## jennerrator

oh my...all the youngins on cycle....look forward to updates!


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> I start tren drol next week..lets get jacked and shredded



Hell yeah Bundy!


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> oh my...all the youngins on cycle....look forward to updates!



Hey I'll take 'youngin' all day long because one day I won't be able to have that title!


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Hey I'll take 'youngin' all day long because one day I won't be able to have that title!



hey man....what you trying to say...all of us old fuuks look better than most youngins...you will be proud to be an oldie but goodie at some stage...:32 (16):


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> hey man....what you trying to say...all of us old fuuks look better than most youngins...you will be proud to be an oldie but goodie at some stage...:32 (16):



haha exactly! I used to get pissed when people would call me young - now that I'm 30 I just embrace it because I know my days of being considered 'young' are numbered. I fully intend on being an oldie but goodie one day Jen!


----------



## tinymk

Best luck on that cycle brother, will read your log


----------



## Hurt

Just realized I haven't specified the dosages, etc:

10 weeks
350 test prop
350 tren ace
50mg anavar (4 on/2 off/4 on)

pharma grade ancillaries on hand as needed (caber, adex, hcg, etc.)


----------



## Hurt

tinymk said:


> Best luck on that cycle brother, will read your log



Thank you sir!


----------



## Hurt

Current state - taken a couple days ago. Last pic pre-cycle.


----------



## TrickWilliams

Going to be a fun ride. In for sure.

Good luck Hurt.


----------



## Hurt

TrickWilliams said:


> Going to be a fun ride. In for sure.
> 
> Good luck Hurt.



thanks man!


----------



## Hurt

Trained chest, bi's, calves today. Kept the weight relatively light and went for high rep ranges. Did my second pin this AM.

Incline DB Press
4x12x100's

Flat Chest Press Machine (single arm - 3 second negative)
3x10x2plates

Superset dips with chain & cable flys
3x10x50lbs on flys - not sure how much chain weighs

Bottom Up Cable Flys (upper inner chest killer)
3x10x50

Close Grip EZ Bar Curls
4x20x50 (THE BURRRRRN!)

Seated Preacher Machine Curls (Single Arm - 3 sec negatives)
3x10x35

Rope Hammer Curls
3x10x60

Calf Press Machine
6x15x full stack (400 I think) - alternate toe angle every 5 reps - outer, neutral, inner


----------



## Hurt

Solid back, traps, and triceps session today. Forgot my training journal so I can't post my workout but here's a pic of the aftermath. Took 50mg anavar right before heading into the gym. Finished up with 20 min LISS on the stepmill.


----------



## Hurt

One more from the front because I'm a picture whore and the lighting was good.


----------



## tinymk

Look real solid Hurt...


----------



## Hurt

tinymk said:


> Look real solid Hurt...



Thanks man!


----------



## Hurt

Woke up this AM feeling really full - surprisingly I'm up a couple pounds as well. Possibly just some water retention. 217lbs this AM. Taking my 3rd pin today and today is rest day - legs tomorrow!


----------



## Gibsonator

that beard is getting outta control :32 (18):
lookin badass brutha


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> that beard is getting outta control :32 (18):
> lookin badass brutha



The original goal was just to cover my neck but now it's an addiction - gotta see how long it will get! Thanks man!


----------



## BRICKS

Just keep the squirrels from nesting in the beard.  Looking good brother, strong work


----------



## John Ziegler

Hurt said:


> The original goal was just to cover my neck but now it's an addiction - gotta see how long it will get! Thanks man!



Thats what she said


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Woke up this AM feeling really full - surprisingly I'm up a couple pounds as well. Possibly just some water retention. 217lbs this AM. Taking my 3rd pin today and today is rest day - legs tomorrow!



Fat bastard........................................:32 (20):


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> Fat bastard........................................:32 (20):



With a fat cawk


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> With a fat cawk



those are the best kind....just sayin!


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> those are the best kind....just sayin!



Let me clarify. I never said it was long. Just fat. LOL


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Let me clarify. I never said it was long. Just fat. LOL



trust me.......fatness vs length...fatness wins every time in my book


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> trust me.......fatness vs length...fatness wins every time in my book



Yes! Fat dicks for the win!


----------



## Hurt

Ended up going in to hit legs tonight so tomorrow will be a rest day.

Lying Hamstring Curls
4x12

Squats
10x135, 10x225, 10x315, 6x365, 3x405 - failed on 4th rep 

DB SLDL
4x10x100's

Single Leg Press
3x12x4plates

Walking BB Lunges
135lbs x 50 total yards

20 min step mill


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect

Hurt said:


> Yes! Fat dicks for the win!



Except for when your dick can touch the sides of a tuna can but not the back :32 (18):


----------



## Spongy

UrogenitalSubsect said:


> Except for when your dick can touch the sides of a tuna can but not the back :32 (18):



omfg I like this guy


----------



## Spongy

btw hurt, I never welcomed you back.  we came up the same way with the same betrayal.  great to see you active again.  you look fantastic.


----------



## Hurt

Spongy said:


> btw hurt, I never welcomed you back.  we came up the same way with the same betrayal.  great to see you active again.  you look fantastic.



Thanks brother - good to see so many of the originals still around! Hope you’ve been well!


----------



## Spongy

Hurt said:


> Thanks brother - good to see so many of the originals still around! Hope you’ve been well!



absolutely.  hit me up any time.


----------



## Hurt

Did my 4th pin today. Popped 50mg var and went in and trained chest, bi's, and calves. 

Incline DB Press
10x100's, 10x100's, 8x110's, 7x110's drop to 50's and burned out to failure

Inclue DB Flys
4x12x40's

Flat Machine Single Arm Chest Press
3x12x2plates

Bottom Up Cable Fly
3x12

Close Grip EZ Bar Curls
4x15x60

Seated Alternating DB Curls
4x12x35's

Seated Calf Press Machine
5x20x300

20 min stepmill and ab circuit


----------



## Spongy

dis muda fuka.  get it brother!


----------



## Gibsonator

i was like wtf 4th pin?! then i rember ur running short esters eod lol. I just hit 7


----------



## Seeker

All this steroid talk is making me jumpy...and I just got back on trt 4 weeks ago. I hate all of you.  ( nice work buddy)


----------



## Hurt

Spongy said:


> dis muda fuka.  get it brother!



Thanks bro! Trying!


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> i was like wtf 4th pin?! then i rember ur running short esters eod lol. I just hit 7



Haha yeah it’s much more exciting getting to pin this often


----------



## Hurt

Seeker said:


> All this steroid talk is making me jumpy...and I just got back on trt 4 weeks ago. I hate all of you.  ( nice work buddy)



LOL. When’s the next blast for you? Thanks man!


----------



## Seeker

Hurt said:


> LOL. When’s the next blast for you? Thanks man!



Not anytime soon, buddy.  Gonna get a full physical in couple weeks then after add a little Mast to my trt and that's it. Time to chill.


----------



## Hurt

Seeker said:


> Not anytime soon, buddy.  Gonna get a full physical in couple weeks then after add a little Mast to my trt and that's it. Time to chill.



I hear ya man. Hope the physical goes well!


----------



## Hurt

Solid back/traps/triceps workout today. Energy in the gym is great and the pumps are very strong - no increases in strength as of yet but it has only been a little over a week. 

As weird as it sounds, I have a certain smell when I'm on gear, and I'm starting to notice that again - it's like my sweat smells different.  Next week should be interesting with these short esters - should start seeing some changes!


----------



## Gibsonator

apparently i grow a 3rd nipple on cycle lol, I'll trade ya for the wierd smell. lookin solid. cycle bro


----------



## StillKickin

I’ll be checking up on this thread daily buddy.
Not sure why I’m such a gluten for punishment but yeah I must be! I figure half the time I’ll just be saying “How da fack does he respond like that!”.
Push hard man, think this will be great to watch!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Lots of guys say that about their sweat smelling different. My one buddy sweat smells like straight cat piss when he's on. It's gross. Lol


----------



## Hurt

StillKickin said:


> I’ll be checking up on this thread daily buddy.
> Not sure why I’m such a gluten for punishment but yeah I must be! I figure half the time I’ll just be saying “How da fack does he respond like that!”.
> Push hard man, think this will be great to watch!




Thanks man!


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Lots of guys say that about their sweat smelling different. My one buddy sweat smells like straight cat piss when he's on. It's gross. Lol



Yeah man I can’t quite peg what it smells like but I DEFINITELY have a different smell on gear!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hurt said:


> Yeah man I can’t quite peg what it smells like but I DEFINITELY have a different smell on gear!



I think mine does too, especially on tren. Kinda like a stronger saltyish ammoniaish scent. If that makes sense. Stinky fukkers we are


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> I think mine does too, especially on tren. Kinda like a stronger saltyish ammoniaish scent. If that makes sense. Stinky fukkers we are



LOL stinky fukker for sure describes it.


----------



## Gibsonator

what's your wifes take gonna be with this cycle? can't remember if you said you told her or not...


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> what's your wifes take gonna be with this cycle? can't remember if you said you told her or not...



She knew I was going to be starting soon but just doesn't know I started yet - going to see how long it takes her to notice. I don't think it will be long!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> She knew I was going to be starting soon but just doesn't know I started yet - going to see how long it takes her to notice. I don't think it will be long!



right on. you are the man of the house she should be cool with it. just put that enhanced libido to use with her


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> right on. you are the man of the house she should be cool with it. just put that enhanced libido to use with her



Oh yeah she's totally cool with it. I plan on putting it to use sir!


----------



## Gibsonator

mine is too. worst thing that comes out of it is jealousy. she's working on that though. no need for that bullshit at all


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> mine is too. worst thing that comes out of it is jealousy. she's working on that though. no need for that bullshit at all



haha yeah mine is way past that - she knows she's got me locked down. LOL she calls all the waitresses and bartenders that work for me 'stupid little girls'...when she comes around they call her "The First Lady" haha they know better!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> haha yeah mine is way past that - she knows she's got me locked down. LOL she calls all the waitresses and bartenders that work for me 'stupid little girls'...when she comes around they call her "The First Lady" haha they know better!



that's more temptation than i would like to be around


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> that's more temptation than i would like to be around



There are definitely tough moments! Not even with my employees but the damn drunk bitches that find out I'm the owner - I had one fukking jump on top of me the other night when I was sitting at the bar talking to my manager! I just always keep in mind that I've got something WAY better than any one night stand


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> There are definitely tough moments! Not even with my employees but the damn drunk bitches that find out I'm the owner - I had one fukking jump on top of me the other night when I was sitting at the bar talking to my manager! I just always keep in mind that I've got something WAY better than any one night stand



i don't believe you till you post that ass in the redlight...


----------



## Hurt

Taking a rest day today. Training legs tomorrow. 5th pin is today!


----------



## tinymk

Hurt said:


> Training legs tomorrow.



Blow them ****ers up tomorrow brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I stink real bad on gear too..I dont know what it is but its a chemical smell that only comes off me in the gym..last npp cycle i fukkin stunk...Im know around the boards for having stinky balls..this is something different


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> I stink real bad on gear too..I dont know what it is but its a chemical smell that only comes off me in the gym..last npp cycle i fukkin stunk...Im know around the boards for having stinky balls..this is something different



Yeah man I can’t describe the smell! To me it’s almost like a musk...like I feel like a damn animal putting off some alpha pheromones or something!

My balls are just always stinky too tho haha


----------



## Hurt

tinymk said:


> Blow them ****ers up tomorrow brother.



Thanks bro I plan on it!


----------



## Hurt

Smashed legs today then killed $2 tacos and ate a large blizzard from Dairy Queen.

Lying Leg Curls 4x12
Squats 3x30 (you read that right - HIGH REP SQUATS BABY)
DB SLDL 3x12
Leg Press (close stance, feet low on platform) 4x15
Standing Single LC's 3x12
Leg Extension 4x15
Hamtractor Machine 3x12


----------



## Hurt

Solid Chest/Bi's/Delts/Calves session today followed by 25 min cardio on the step mill.  The pumps I'm getting in the gym are RIDICULOUS - on the verge of being almost too painful. I feel very full and hard (not just my cawk either) - can definitely tell things are kicking in - yesterday two of my employees commented that I look bigger AND so did my wife - yeah buddy here we go!


----------



## Gibsonator

fukk yeah brother let's gooooooo!


----------



## Hurt

Rest day. Back/traps/triceps tomorrow!


----------



## Hurt

Solid workout. Pumps are insane. Vascularity is continuing to increase. Feeling fuller and fuller. Weight is already up over 220. Going to hold off a few weeks before I post anymore pics - for dramatic effect


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Solid workout. Pumps are insane. Vascularity is continuing to increase. Feeling fuller and fuller. Weight is already up over 220. Going to hold off a few weeks before I post anymore pics - for dramatic effect



lol 10char


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> lol 10char



Gonna catch up to you in weight if I’m not careful!


----------



## Gibsonator

you are gonna look massive dude.


----------



## Hurt

Amazing leg workout tonight. Did sets of 20 with 315 for squats and pushed 5 100lb plates on each side for leg press. The strength is most definitely showing up at the party now. Body weight is up to 223.


----------



## Hurt

Training chest/bi's/calves today. Gaining noticeable size and getting a lot of questions from friends/employees. Weight is hanging in the 223-225 neighborhood right now. Past two nights I've had a good bit of trensomnia and night sweats but I don't mind - I'm a light sleeper anyway. Getting fun boys n girls!


----------



## StillKickin

How tall are you Hurt?


----------



## Hurt

StillKickin said:


> How tall are you Hurt?



5’10”

10char


----------



## Hurt

Feeling great. Weight is continuing to increase. Pumps are ridiculous and my strength is up big time. Repped the 120lb DB's on incline yesterday like they were nothing. Trained Back/traps/tri's today and I felt like my lats were going to explode through my skin. Getting more and more looks in the gym but I'm just keeping my head down and pretending like I don't see anyone haha.

Still getting night sweats and I'm up and down all night. Going to limit evening carbs as I've read that can be helpful. Still doing 20 min of cardio post-workout and I don't notice any effects on my cardio from the tren.


----------



## jennerrator

so are you actually getting ready to get on a stage or...just doing a cycle?


----------



## Hurt

Okay I lied. Here's an update pic. Logs are just better with pics. 224 in this pic - feeling full as a mother f*cker


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> so are you actually getting ready to get on a stage or...just doing a cycle?



I plan on getting on stage this year. It may not be from this cycle though - it depends on how things go...


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> I plan on getting on stage this year. It may not be from this cycle though - it depends on how things go...



ah...got it...wasn't sure...carry on


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> ah...got it...wasn't sure...carry on



Yeah my thinking is to get a cycle under my belt since it has been 5 years, then do a prep later in the year if I like my progress


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Yeah my thinking is to get a cycle under my belt since it has been 5 years, then do a prep later in the year if I like my progress



Makes total sense to me


----------



## snake

Hurt said:


> Okay I lied. Here's an update pic. Logs are just better with pics. 224 in this pic - feeling full as a mother f*cker


You sure have the size for your height brother. Do consider the stage, I think you'll be able to hang with who ever shows up.


----------



## ToolSteel

I’m jealous of the beard. I always **** mine up trimming before I get that far.


----------



## Hurt

snake said:


> You sure have the size for your height brother. Do consider the stage, I think you'll be able to hang with who ever shows up.



Thanks man! It’s one of those things I’ve always wanted to experience at least once - even if I don’t place it’s about the journey!


----------



## Hurt

ToolSteel said:


> I’m jealous of the beard. I always **** mine up trimming before I get that far.



Haha thanks bro - the key for me has been not to trim it at all. It gets tempting some times but I’m afraid I’m going to f*ck it up!


----------



## Metalhead1

Looking solid brother. Still enjoying the tren?


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> Looking solid brother. Still enjoying the tren?



Thanks man! Yes sir! Just starting to get good!


----------



## NoQuarter

Hurt, i am really enjoying following along.  It's fun to see how you're progressing!


----------



## snake

Hurt said:


> Thanks man! It’s one of those things I’ve always wanted to experience at least once - even if I don’t place it’s about the journey!



There's many factors between what you look like now and placing; trust me. But to not place would mean there are 3 better guys on stage then you and at a local show, I don't see that happening.


----------



## Seeker

Everything seems to be working bro. Nice work so far. And yes, you are looking full. Start flexing. Spend a few minutes every night posing.


----------



## Hurt

snake said:


> There's many factors between what you look like now and placing; trust me. But to not place would mean there are 3 better guys on stage then you and at a local show, I don't see that happening.



thanks for the kind words brother - we’ll see what the year brings!


----------



## Hurt

Seeker said:


> Everything seems to be working bro. Nice work so far. And yes, you are looking full. Start flexing. Spend a few minutes every night posing.



Thanks bro - actually ran through the mandatories tonight - you know you’ve got some work to do when you sweat like a whore in church just from posing!


----------



## Hurt

NoQuarter said:


> Hurt, i am really enjoying following along.  It's fun to see how you're progressing!



Thanks man! I’ll try to keep this thing updated daily!


----------



## Hurt

Trained Hamstrings/Quads Yesterday

Squats
Three warm up sets with 135, 225, 315, then 4x6x405

Lying LC's
5x12xhalf stack (dont know weight)

DB Lunges
4x10x70's

Leg Press
4x10x1045 (5 100lb plates per side + sled)

Standing Single LC's
4x12x50

Leg Extensions
4x20x100

Mobility work, ab circuit, 20 min stepmill


----------



## Hurt

I always have my cheat meal on leg day. Yesterday I had 5 plates of Chinese food at the local Chinese Buffet followed by a Venti Iced Mocha from Starbucks & it was glorious.

I think I'm going to launch a new program - "get jacked on the Starbucks only diet - for just $200 a month I'll reveal all my secrets!"


----------



## Jin

Please tell me your wife took that picture.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Please tell me your wife took that picture.



Nah man I needed marketing material for my new program


----------



## jennerrator

dude..........................your genetics/hard work are unreal....kudos...mofo


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> dude..........................your genetics/hard work are unreal....kudos...mofo



Thanks dear! It’s all that Starbucks


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Thanks dear! It’s all that Starbucks



lol...if that was the case...I'd be bigger than you!


----------



## Hurt

Rest day yesterday. Had an employee call out this AM at one of my locations so I had to come in for a few hours. I’ll be training chest/bi’s/delts later today.

I think I’m going to have to dig up my old 2XL t-shirts. XL’s are getting way too tight way too fast and I LOVE it.


----------



## Gibsonator

oh yeah man even at my height i wear xls and they are getting tight as fukk, gotta find the right brands, xxls are just too big. hurley and volcolm make good shirts but you gotta get the ones that are light, forget what they call em but not full cotton, those ones run bigger. And bro you are lookin badass


----------



## Hurt

Solid workout today. Chest/bi's/calves. Weighed 225.5 today.

Incline DB Press
15x100's, 12x110's, 10x120's, 8x120's

Incline DB Fly
4x10x45's

Plate loaded Flat Chest Press
12x2plates, 12x3plates, 8x4plates, 8x4plates

Pec Deck
4x10x120

Close Grip EZ Bar Curls
4x15x70

Wide Grip EZ Bar Curls
4x10x70

Alt DB Hammer Curls
3x10x40's

Donkey Calf Raises
5x12x full stack + 2plates

Calf Press Machine
4x20x300

20 min cardio


----------



## Jin

Read your story in the other thread. 

One thing your parents did give you was phenomenal genetics. You took care of the rest. 

As far as I'm concerned you owe it to yourself to compete. 

Great work, great log and great life story. You're inspiring brother. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## tinymk

Outstanding work Hurt


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Read your story in the other thread.
> 
> One thing your parents did give you was phenomenal genetics. You took care of the rest.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned you owe it to yourself to compete.
> 
> Great work, great log and great life story. You're inspiring brother. Keep up the awesome work.



thanks brother for the very strong words of encouragement! Means a lot!


----------



## Hurt

tinymk said:


> Outstanding work Hurt



Thanks buddy! One day one rep at a time!


----------



## Gibsonator

shoulders lookin sssick bro. quit making my log look stupid :32 (18):


----------



## NoQuarter

Your looking grand Hurt.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos

Your shoulders are killing it Hurt. Its very inspirational reading this log. Ceep up the good work.


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> shoulders lookin sssick bro. quit making my log look stupid :32 (18):




Thanks man - haha nonsense your log is awesome


----------



## Hurt

Rivere Stelanos said:


> Your shoulders are killing it Hurt. Its very inspirational reading this log. Ceep up the good work.




Thanks brother really appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Hurt

Blasted legs today. Continuing to feel stronger each workout. Worked up to 7 plates/side on hack squats! Body weight is 228 now.


----------



## Hurt

Trained chest/bi’s/delts today. Continuing to feel stronger every day. Went to my old gym for fun and it was pretty hilarious seeing everyone do double takes. Noticing more vascularity as well - especially in my legs, which is awesome. 228lbs today.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hurts name should be pumpkin delts


----------



## Jin

ECKSRATED said:


> Hurts name should be pumpkin delts



Lets just call him Pumpkin:32 (16):


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Hurts name should be pumpkin delts



The struggle is real trying to get my f*cking arms to catch up to my delts man! Pumpkin delts, carrot arms LOL


----------



## Hurt

Back in town after a few days of excess eating, drinking, and not working out. Gotta love family time. Hoping to put the caloric surplus to work and hit chest hard today.


----------



## Hurt

My Aunt made me do yoga with her and it was a sad reminder of how shitty my flexibility is. Although she got a good laugh out of it...I kept telling her let's get a barbell and see who laughs then LOL


----------



## tinymk

Brother I am guilty of this too, I cannot even touch my hands behind my back.....


----------



## Bro Bundy

alot of bb/pl lack flexibility and being a athlete..Our bodies need more then just muscle and power being a good athlete will help with both of them


----------



## Seeker

Hurt said:


> The struggle is real trying to get my f*cking arms to catch up to my delts man! Pumpkin delts, carrot arms LOL



Back down a bit on the delt training. I know it's not easy but you'll be fine. You get plenty delt work with chest.  I've improved my delts nicely this past year.  5 sets ohp and 5 sets side laterals is all I do now. And I do them on different days.


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> My Aunt made me do yoga with her and it was a sad reminder of how shitty my flexibility is. Although she got a good laugh out of it...I kept telling her let's get a barbell and see who laughs then LOL



lol...I swear all I see is that damn beard....


----------



## Hurt

Seeker said:


> Back down a bit on the delt training. I know it's not easy but you'll be fine. You get plenty delt work with chest.  I've improved my delts nicely this past year.  5 sets ohp and 5 sets side laterals is all I do now. And I do them on different days.



I rarely do ANY direct delt work. If so, maybe once per month, and usually just rear and side DB raises!


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> lol...I swear all I see is that damn beard....



beautiful isn’t it?!


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> alot of bb/pl lack flexibility and being a athlete..Our bodies need more then just muscle and power being a good athlete will help with both of them



Very true brother. I’m thinking about incorporating some hot yoga this year after reading up on it (and seeing my own lack of mobility)


----------



## Hurt

tinymk said:


> Brother I am guilty of this too, I cannot even touch my hands behind my back.....



Well look how wide your damn back is bro!


----------



## motown1002

Im the same way.  I cant even get close to putting my arm near my back to scratch.  I find a corner of the wall.  lol  Im not where near as big as you are.  I cant imagine.  And then Yoga....  I need some serious stretching too.  Glad you did it.


----------



## Mr P

Hurt said:


> Solid back/traps/triceps workout today. Energy in the gym is great and the pumps are very strong - no increases in strength as of yet but it has only been a little over a week.
> 
> As weird as it sounds, I have a certain smell when I'm on gear, and I'm starting to notice that again - it's like my sweat smells different. Next week should be interesting with these short esters - should start seeing some changes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurt your my type of woman full of muscles and a beard, how do you want me on top or buttom..


----------



## Hurt

Mr P said:


> Hurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solid back/traps/triceps workout today. Energy in the gym is great and the pumps are very strong - no increases in strength as of yet but it has only been a little over a week.
> 
> As weird as it sounds, I have a certain smell when I'm on gear, and I'm starting to notice that again - it's like my sweat smells different. Next week should be interesting with these short esters - should start seeing some changes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurt your my type of woman full of muscles and a beard, how do you want me on top or buttom..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL good to hear from ya P. I don't think Mrs P would like that too much bro
Click to expand...


----------



## Hurt

Great chest workout today. Was able to hit 20 reps with the 100lb DBs for Incline DB press. Pumps were insane and I felt STRONG. Getting more and more people looking at me too - fukk em!


----------



## Hurt

Smashed back and traps today. Focused on strong contractions so hard my lats cramped a few times - felt fukking amazing. Resting tomorrow and decimating these legs the day after. Pic of the quadz chilling on the couch this evening.


----------



## Spongy

Imma wreck yo anus


----------



## Hurt

Spongy said:


> Imma wreck yo anus



Haha thanks?


----------



## motown1002

Quads looking good brutha!


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Quads looking good brutha!



Thanks Mo!


----------



## Rhino99

Mr P said:


> Hurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solid back/traps/triceps workout today. Energy in the gym is great and the pumps are very strong - no increases in strength as of yet but it has only been a little over a week.
> 
> As weird as it sounds, I have a certain smell when I'm on gear, and I'm starting to notice that again - it's like my sweat smells different. Next week should be interesting with these short esters - should start seeing some changes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurt your my type of woman full of muscles and a beard, how do you want me on top or buttom..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not joking, can you describe that smell?
> 
> I had a 'smell' about a year and half ago and it was at that time I felt like ****ing Jesus. Best i've felt in my life. I cant seem to get that smell back no matter what I do, and I havent felt as good since. Im assuming I get that smell back and i'll feel 100 % again.
Click to expand...


----------



## NoQuarter

Hurt said:


> Smashed back and traps today. Focused on strong contractions so hard my lats cramped a few times - felt fukking amazing. Resting tomorrow and decimating these legs the day after. Pic of the quadz chilling on the couch this evening.



cant believe those are resting!  pretty sure after seeing your quads "resting" i am going to need "more" time on mine.!!!!!  Looking good!


----------



## Hurt

Rhino99 said:


> Mr P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not joking, can you describe that smell?
> 
> I had a 'smell' about a year and half ago and it was at that time I felt like ****ing Jesus. Best i've felt in my life. I cant seem to get that smell back no matter what I do, and I havent felt as good since. Im assuming I get that smell back and i'll feel 100 % again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man it's really hard to describe - like a musky smell. It's definitely a smell I've only ever had on gear though. I had it with just test only and I have it now with test/tren. I also feel like a God haha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hurt

NoQuarter said:


> cant believe those are resting!  pretty sure after seeing your quads "resting" i am going to need "more" time on mine.!!!!!  Looking good!



Thanks brother - they're a work in progress but getting there!


----------



## Hurt

I was going to rest today but I felt great when I woke up and wanted to squat...so I went in and trained legs.

Squats
10x135 
10x225 
10x315 
10x405 
8x405 
4x455
Dropset 4x455 ->6x405 ->8x315 ->10x225

Lying LC
4x12

Hack Squat
10x2plates/side
10x3plates/side
10x4plates/side
10x5plates/side
10x6plates/side

DB SLDL
4x12x100's

Seated LC
3x10

Sauna for 20 min


----------



## Rhino99

Hurt said:


> Rhino99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man it's really hard to describe - like a musky smell. It's definitely a smell I've only ever had on gear though. I had it with just test only and I have it now with test/tren. I also feel like a God haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks.
> Im on a quest for the holy grail.
> 
> I know the smell you mean. I dont even want to put this out there but I wasnt even on TRT when it happened to me. I was actually taking a couple of test boosters like tribulis and fadogia and was taking a liquid one which I think was the culprit because it was supposed to be just tongkat ali but after a few weeks i was droppping fat, building muscle, had ridiculous energy whereas I had been chronically fatigued for years then within few weeks went away.
> That lasted 3 weeks and I felt like hybrid of superman and god. I had the smell.
> After 3 weeks it all went away. Even on trt and even on a blast it hasn't come back.
> Carry on....lol
Click to expand...


----------



## motown1002

I know of the smell also.  Seems to attract the women too.  What I have found, at least for me, I tend to get that smell when I am on and burning fat.  When I really started to burn the fat it was a lot more noticeable.  I don't know it that is the same for everyone, but it seemed to be for me.  My wife smells it too.  She cant really describe it although she did say something like a musky smell, like Rhino said.  She said she loves it.  So hey, whatever works.  lol  

And HURT - Killer leg workout today.  Looking good my friend.  I want to have legs like yours one day.


----------



## jennerrator

Do these next........................LOL

[video]https://www.instagram.com/p/BdNXC9bjXJj/?taken-by=corposfitbr[/video]


----------



## Rhino99

motown1002 said:


> I know of the smell also.  Seems to attract the women too.  What I have found, at least for me, I tend to get that smell when I am on and burning fat.  When I really started to burn the fat it was a lot more noticeable.  I don't know it that is the same for everyone, but it seemed to be for me.  My wife smells it too.  She cant really describe it although she did say something like a musky smell, like Rhino said.  She said she loves it.  So hey, whatever works.  lol
> 
> And HURT - Killer leg workout today.  Looking good my friend.  I want to have legs like yours one day.



Yeah my wife noticed too. 
I thought I was going crazy but then my wife said it....then it was on, lol..


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> I know of the smell also.  Seems to attract the women too.  What I have found, at least for me, I tend to get that smell when I am on and burning fat.  When I really started to burn the fat it was a lot more noticeable.  I don't know it that is the same for everyone, but it seemed to be for me.  My wife smells it too.  She cant really describe it although she did say something like a musky smell, like Rhino said.  She said she loves it.  So hey, whatever works.  lol
> 
> And HURT - Killer leg workout today.  Looking good my friend.  I want to have legs like yours one day.



Thanks bro!


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> Do these next........................LOL
> 
> [video]https://www.instagram.com/p/BdNXC9bjXJj/?taken-by=corposfitbr[/video]



lol wtf?! - although she looks pretty damn hotttt


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> lol wtf?! - although she looks pretty damn hotttt



hahahhahaha...RIGHT! It is pretty awesome though.....

I would try it but not in a public gym...F that!


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> hahahhahaha...RIGHT! It is pretty awesome though.....
> 
> I would try it but not in a public gym...F that!



Just make sure you get a video for me


----------



## Jin

Your strength has exploded. Holy shit.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Your strength has exploded. Holy shit.



Yeah man recently my strength has jumped big time!


----------



## tinymk

Keep up the good work brother..


----------



## Hurt

Took a rest yesterday. Chest/bi's/calves today. Woo!


----------



## Hurt

Taken right out of bed, no pump. 230lbs.


----------



## Hurt

Started 2018 off with LEG DAY. Went in with one goal - squat 500lbs to start the new year, and I did it! 

SQUATS
warm up with 135, 225, 315
5x405
2x455
1x475
1x500
Then dropped back down to 405 and banged out 2x6

Lying Leg Curl
4x12

Leg Press
10x445
10x645
10x845
10x1,045

DB SLDL
4x12x100's

Leg Extensions
4 sets to failure with 135lbs

At the bottom with 500lbs:


----------



## tinymk

Nice deep squat with 10 wheels! Keep it up brother.


----------



## Hurt

tinymk said:


> Nice deep squat with 10 wheels! Keep it up brother.



Thanks man! Trying to be as strong as you one day!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice squat brother. Let's get that to 600 by the end ofthe year.  Easily can be done


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Nice squat brother. Let's get that to 600 by the end ofthe year.  Easily can be done



Thanks Ecks. I’m gonna get it man!


----------



## Bro Bundy

abs looking good too...atleast trim that fukkin thing man..guy at my gym got one just like yours


----------



## ECKSRATED

Bro Bundy said:


> abs looking good too...atleast trim that fukkin thing man..guy at my gym got one just like yours



U bite your tongue bundy. That is a sick beard that u do not trim! !!!


----------



## Rhino99

Hurt said:


> Taken right out of bed, no pump. 230lbs.



Jacked!
The way you look now is my goal. I'm at 260ish.

#hardwork
#dedication


----------



## Hurt

Rhino99 said:


> Jacked!
> The way you look now is my goal. I'm at 260ish.
> 
> #hardwork
> #dedication



thanks a lot man! You’ll be there in no time!


----------



## Hurt

Yesterday was chest/arms. Continuing to feel strong as hell. Repped the 120 lb DBs on incline DB press and they felt like nothing. Noticing more veins in my arms too. Cardio post workout has started to get a little more difficult - I'm only doing 10 min lately just to elevate my heart rate.


----------



## Hurt

Well folks I lost a bet and had to shave off my beard on Jan 1st...but I will have it back in no time. At least now I can see my neck and traps LOL


----------



## Bro Bundy

man keep that fukkin muff off..Im sure the wife likes it much more like this


----------



## Rivere Stelanos

I have to disagree with bro bundy. You are known here for your beard. lol


----------



## Rivere Stelanos

May I ask what the bet was?


----------



## BRICKS

Hurt said:


> Well folks I lost a bet and had to shave off my beard on Jan 1st...but I will have it back in no time. At least now I can see my neck and traps LOL



Holy fk, you have a face!  Seriously, brother you're looking fkn great brother. Strong work man.  Hurt, what's your height again, I forget.


----------



## Gibsonator

i like it brutha,  you should rock it for a while. Oh and no homo of course


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Holy fk, you have a face!  Seriously, brother you're looking fkn great brother. Strong work man.  Hurt, what's your height again, I forget.



Thanks buddy! I’m 5’10” 230lbs right now.


----------



## Hurt

Rivere Stelanos said:


> May I ask what the bet was?



One of my employees was raising money for a charity and I told her if she got to a certain amount I’d match it and shave my beard. She did, haha.


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> i like it brutha,  you should rock it for a while. Oh and no homo of course



Haha thanks bro I might for a little


----------



## NoQuarter

Hurt said:


> One of my employees was raising money for a charity and I told her if she got to a certain amount I’d match it and shave my beard. She did, haha.



That was for a good cause!  Awesome! I am sure you'll be adding in vitamins and lotions to make it grow again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler

It will only come back thicker & more luxurious

That neck is outrageous looks good anyways


----------



## Hurt

Zeigler said:


> It will only come back thicker & more luxurious
> 
> That neck is outrageous looks good anyways




Thanks brother!


----------



## tinymk

Looking good brother


----------



## Hurt

Heading in to hit back and traps here shortly. Noticing more quad separation lately which makes me happy. Here are a couple pics from this AM because well, you all know I'm a picture whore.


----------



## motown1002

Looking good brotha.  Can see that neck and traps now that you done a little man scaping.    Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Looking good brotha.  Can see that neck and traps now that you done a little man scaping.    Keep up the hard work.



Thanks Mo!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Rivere Stelanos said:


> I have to disagree with bro bundy.


you made a powerful enemy today


----------



## Hurt

Good Back/Traps/Calves Workout Today - I've been horny as FUUK the past several days to the point where it's *almost* interfering with my workouts - usually I don't even notice people around me because I have tunnel vision but like today for example I could NOT stop staring at this blonde with a fat ass in yoga pants - like not even trying to be nonchalant about it either. I think I'm going to have to start beating it before I go to the gym. At any rate, this was today's workout:

Lat Pulldowns
15x150
12x175
10x200
8x235
6x265

BB Row
15x135
12x225
10x275
8x315
8x315
Dropset 8x315 -> 10x225 -> 12x135

Rope Pullovers
w/u then 3x12 w/ whole stack

CG Low Cable Row
3x10x150

Rope Shrugs
5x12 w/ whole stack

DB Shrugs
3x15x100's

Calf Raises on Leg Press
5x20x450

20 min sauna


----------



## Mr P

solid look bro, nice wheels big transformation you must be on something making you that good looking..


----------



## Gibsonator

Mr P said:


> solid look bro, nice wheels big transformation you must be on something making you that good looking..



he's on that whey isolate/creatine stack braaa


----------



## Hurt

Today is LEG DAY. Not going to back squat because I have big bruise/knot where the bar sat across one of my vertebrae when I squatted 500lbs on the 1st. I'll probably end up going with light weight/high reps and doing front squats and hack squats instead today.

Here's the bruise:


----------



## motown1002

Mr P said:


> solid look bro, nice wheels big transformation you must be on something making you that good looking..



He's "on fire" that's what he's on.  lol  Good work brother.  Looking good.  Back day looked strong.


----------



## Hurt

Instead of my traditional leg day I ended up mixing things up tonight and trained biceps and hamstrings - aka my lagging body parts. Vascularity, especially when I've got a pump, is getting pretty crazy!


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> Instead of my traditional leg day I ended up mixing things up tonight and trained biceps and hamstrings - aka my lagging body parts. Vascularity, especially when I've got a pump, is getting pretty crazy!




Fuuuuuuuukkkkkk. You'd better step on stage brother.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Fuuuuuuuukkkkkk. You'd better step on stage brother.



Thanks bro - hoping to this year if I can pull it all together


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt - army.of one


----------



## Hurt

Weighing in at 232 right now. I was around 215 when I started this cycle. So far I like how lean my gains have been.

Going in for chest tonight - decided to skip my quad training this week due to some nagging knee pain after I did the 500lb squat on the 1st. 

Pic taken this AM:


----------



## Hurt

Had a great chest day yesterday. Repped out the 120's on incline DB press for sets of 12 and worked up to 4 plates + a 25 per side on decline Hammer Strength machine. Strength is continuing to climb and I'm loving it. Weighed 233 this AM and staying relatively lean. Back day today.


----------



## NoQuarter

With all the hard work your putting in, it is paying off and all coming together!!!!!


----------



## motown1002

Dude, you are looking great.  Those veins in the arms.  Jealous!   And I thought I was veiny.


----------



## Hurt

NoQuarter said:


> With all the hard work your putting in, it is paying off and all coming together!!!!!



Thanks my man!


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Dude, you are looking great.  Those veins in the arms.  Jealous!   And I thought I was veiny.



Thanks Mo! Definitely the most veiny I've ever been - pretty sure its the TREN!


----------



## Hurt

Hit back, traps, and rear delts hard today - stuck to high volume, lower weight and did lots of rows and shrug variations. Felt like an animal and had great pumps.


----------



## Gibsonator

how's your wifey reacting to the gainz? I'm sure she ain't complaining


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> how's your wifey reacting to the gainz? I'm sure she ain't complaining



Shes enjoying them very much! haha


----------



## BRICKS

Brother you're  looking awesome.  Strong work.  You mentioned hack squats, love them. I you havent, try them wirh feet and knees together, like one big piston.  Go ass to plate and slow.  Blows the sh*t out of your outer quads, great for that sweep.


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Brother you're  looking awesome.  Strong work.  You mentioned hack squats, love them. I you havent, try them wirh feet and knees together, like one big piston.  Go ass to plate and slow.  Blows the sh*t out of your outer quads, great for that sweep.



Thanks man! I was actually just thinking a couple days ago that I should incorporate those - want to be able to see my outer quad sweep from behind in my rear facing poses!


----------



## Hurt

Yesterday was rest day. Had to get up at 4am and head down to my farthest location (4 hrs away) and spend the day, then drove back to one of my other locations and was there til after midnight. Beat this AM but we press on!


----------



## Hurt

Throwing this pic in here too so I have it in my log. Already posted in the members photos thread. I couldn't believe how far I'd let my physique slip back in March of this year. It's great to be back at it and I'm looking forward to what 2018 will bring both in and out of the gym!


----------



## Hurt

Been out of commission the past 3 days. Excruciating lower back pain that prevents me from standing up straight or walking with my normal stride. Going to see the doc today. The weird part is that I cannot pinpoint a moment when I injured it - just woke up 3 days ago and it was KILLING me.


----------



## Gibsonator

That'll keep ya from passing me up in weight! :32 (18): 
kidding aside, that sucks man, hope it gets better quickly! Maybe time for a deload week when you get back at it


----------



## tinymk

Heal up brother


----------



## motown1002

Give that woman a break.  That's what probably thru that back out.  lol   Get healed up my friend.


----------



## Metalhead1

Damn homie. Best of luck and hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Mr P

looking awesome bro


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> Been out of commission the past 3 days. Excruciating lower back pain that prevents me from standing up straight or walking with my normal stride. Going to see the doc today. The weird part is that I cannot pinpoint a moment when I injured it - just woke up 3 days ago and it was KILLING me.



Hurt has broken the laws of physics and he is now a singularity. Hooray for infinite density!

seriously though man- how's it going?


----------



## Chaos501

I feel ya on the back pain. Had surgery in 2012 been better since. But if I don’t deadlift at least once a week I’m in pain!!! What cures me is water and salt intake! Try some taurine too seems to help me when the back is being an asshole! Keeping working it light and keep it loose. Best of luck to ya bro!


----------



## StillKickin

Give your fans an update Hurt.
Hope your not seriously injured and still out of the gym man..??


----------



## Hurt

Hey guys sorry I haven't posted lately! Still here and back in the gym killing it! Took about a week for the lower back issue to subside but all is well now. Weight is up to 238lbs and strength is ridiculous.  Here are a couple pics from today - hoodie pic is after legs today and other is this evening.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Hurt has broken the laws of physics and he is now a singularity. Hooray for infinite density!
> 
> seriously though man- how's it going?



Going well man - sorry I haven't been updating!


----------



## Gibsonator

fukkin manimal


----------



## Hurt

Quick update - body weight is hanging around 240lbs. I’m basically back to where I was in 2012 size-wise but I think I’m quite a bit leaner. 

Didnt expect to put on this much weight but so far I’m carrying it well and I feel great.


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Quick update - body weight is hanging around 240lbs. I’m basically back to where I was in 2012 size-wise but I think I’m quite a bit leaner.
> 
> Didnt expect to put on this much weight but so far I’m carrying it well and I feel great.



you're sittin at 240 real nice and lean brutha. good fukkin job!


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> you're sittin at 240 real nice and lean brutha. good fukkin job!



Thanks man!


----------



## Hurt

Quick shot from last night. Feeling nice and full. Did flat BB bench for the first time in ages last night and was able to push 315 for sets of 10 - much to my surprise! Pumps and strength are ridiculous and I feel great.


----------



## Chaos501

Hurt said:


> Quick shot from last night. Feeling nice and full. Did flat BB bench for the first time in ages last night and was able to push 315 for sets of 10 - much to my surprise! Pumps and strength are ridiculous and I feel great.




Yea your killin it brother! Looking jacked as ****. Looks a hell of a lot better than my 240 hahahahaha. You can see that in my log lol.


----------



## StillKickin

Yup great job Hurt.
Great results!
Have you taken any before/after measurements. Your legs especially seem to coming up.


----------



## motown1002

Great job man.  240 and lean as hell.  Looking good.


----------



## Hurt

StillKickin said:


> Yup great job Hurt.
> Great results!
> Have you taken any before/after measurements. Your legs especially seem to coming up.



Thanks man! I haven’t taken any measurements except for body weight. I prefer to go by how I look and feel - for me, measuring too much just fuuks  with my head. I can say that my quads have definitely grown a lot, which they seem to do when I’m on gear. Before everything else generally my quads will respond once I go on cycle.

I’m really focused right now on biceps and hamstrings as those are my two weakest groups.


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Great job man.  240 and lean as hell.  Looking good.



Thanks a lot Mo!


----------



## Hurt

Chaos501 said:


> Yea your killin it brother! Looking jacked as ****. Looks a hell of a lot better than my 240 hahahahaha. You can see that in my log lol.



Thanks Chaos - appreciate it man!


----------



## Hurt

Weighing in at 242 today. Got a great chest/arms workout tonight. Enjoying getting back to good ol barbell bench.


----------



## BRICKS

Looking stellar brother.  Strong work!


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Looking stellar brother.  Strong work!



Thanks man! Having fun!


----------



## Jin

Your face needs lotion.


----------



## John Ziegler

Jin said:


> Your face needs lotion.



Thats just what he looks like without the beard till it grows back in a few weeks


----------



## Hurt

Just a quick check in. Still getting after it in the gym and training is going well - I’m up to doing my sets of 10 on squats with 405, which I don’t think I’ve ever been able to do. My last back day I put 315 on for B.B. rows and was amazed at how easily I could rep it out. Getting LOTS of stares in the gym but I just act like I don’t see them haha.

Body weight is still hanging around 242lbs still. Overall I’m very happy with how this has gone. I feel like I’ve just about gotten back to where I was when I came off everything back in 2012 with fewer daily calories (tren is wonderful). 

Im getting a lot of encouragement from friends to compete this year and I have my doubts if my physique is there yet, but I figure at 5’10” and 242 fairly lean lbs I HAVE to have a little something to work with. But alas, we are our own worst critics.

I’m now at the point where I have to decide to cruise or come off. I’ve given it much thought and always set the goals of 1) having at least one kid and 2) hitting 30 years old before I even entertained blasting and cruising, and I’ve hit those benchmarks. So we’ll see - I’ll decide soon.


----------



## motown1002

If you wait til you think you are ready, you will be waiting for ever.  I think you just said it that we are our own worst critic.  You look good brother.  You can do it!  

M


----------



## Mr P

you can't never feel or say I'm were I want to look or be, this will only stop your progress, continue to beat your body Hurt, that said well I'm connected with some people in Hollywood, I'm casting for a predator creature, if your interested pm me. your won't refuse the money I will get you...


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> If you wait til you think you are ready, you will be waiting for ever.  I think you just said it that we are our own worst critic.  You look good brother.  You can do it!
> 
> M



Thanks for the words of encouragement brother - and you're absolutely right.


----------



## Hurt

Mr P said:


> you can't never feel or say I'm were I want to look or be, this will only stop your progress, continue to beat your body Hurt, that said well I'm connected with some people in Hollywood, I'm casting for a predator creature, if your interested pm me. your won't refuse the money I will get you...



Haha thanks P


----------



## Hurt

Update pic from tonight after back and bi's - went higher reps on deads and my erectors were screaming - 4x10x405, then followed that up with several other movements including rope pull overs, pull ups, low cable rows, single arm pull downs, and DB rows - then moved on to bi's and did 4 movements for 3 sets by 12-15 reps each. After back my forearms were so pumped I could barely make a fist.


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> Update pic from tonight after back and bi's - went higher reps on deads and my erectors were screaming - 4x10x405, then followed that up with several other movements including rope pull overs, pull ups, low cable rows, single arm pull downs, and DB rows - then moved on to bi's and did 4 movements for 3 sets by 12-15 reps each. After back my forearms were so pumped I could barely make a fist.



Good God man. Get your head out of your ass and get on stage.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Good God man. Get your head out of your ass and get on stage.



I’m going to start looking for shows at the end of the year. Everyone is right. Even if for the experience I need to just do it and stop worrying about being ‘perfect’ because I’ll never get there.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Looking small hurt. Might wanna up your cals or somethin.


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Looking small hurt. Might wanna up your cals or somethin.



That's it I quit!!!


----------



## motown1002

Let me know what show you do, so I will know to not enter that one.  lol  Im looking at one again too end of the year.


----------



## dk8594

Damn those are freaky forearms! Looking good!


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Let me know what show you do, so I will know to not enter that one.  lol  Im looking at one again too end of the year.



Come on Mo it would be fun!!!


----------



## Hurt

dk8594 said:


> Damn those are freaky forearms! Looking good!



Thanks a lot man!


----------



## Hurt

Great chest/tri's workout today. 

5x8x315 flat bench
4x10x100's incline DB press
4x6x 4 plates/side wide grip hammer press
3x12x35 bottom up cable fly
4x12x150 pec deck fly
4 sets dips to failure
3x12x110 skull crushers
3x12 rope press downs
3x12 RG cambered bar press downs

10 min treadmill max incline


----------



## Robdjents

Beast!!!!!!!


----------



## Hurt

Robdjents said:


> Beast!!!!!!!



Thanks man - trying!


----------



## John Ziegler

Hurt said:


>



Chuck Norris called & he wants his beard back 

:32 (16):


----------



## motown1002

Looking good dude.  Some strong numbers.


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Looking good dude.  Some strong numbers.



Thanks brother - it has been a fun ride!!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hurt said:


> Great chest/tri's workout today.
> 
> 5x8x315 flat bench
> 4x10x100's incline DB press
> 4x6x 4 plates/side wide grip hammer press
> 3x12x35 bottom up cable fly
> 4x12x150 pec deck fly
> 4 sets dips to failure
> 3x12x110 skull crushers
> 3x12 rope press downs
> 3x12 RG cambered bar press downs
> 
> 10 min treadmill max incline



U couldn't pull your pants down a little lower? ****ing tease. 

Looking good buddy. Keep it up


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> U couldn't pull your pants down a little lower? ****ing tease.
> 
> Looking good buddy. Keep it up



Those are for my x rated members only section 

haha thanks man!


----------



## BRICKS

Looking great brother.  Obviously got your diet dialed in tight, as well as your training.  Strong work man.
Disclaimer: I have not competed on stage.  Having said that, IMO contest prep will not be fun. So do not do it for the experience, do it to win that fkr with undisputed dominance.


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Looking great brother.  Obviously got your diet dialed in tight, as well as your training.  Strong work man.
> Disclaimer: I have not competed on stage.  Having said that, IMO contest prep will not be fun. So do not do it for the experience, do it to win that fkr with undisputed dominance.



Thanks brother - I want to do a prep and compete for a couple reasons. First, I want to do it to show myself that I can (make it all the way through a prep), Second -Im truly curious to see what my physique can do when I push it like I havent before. Third, I want to f*cking win!

So far I have been patient waiting til I had money and family stuff handled but i feel like im finally in a place where i can give this a hard run at it and i don't do anything half assed!


----------



## Hurt

Picked up another pound. Weighing in at 244 now. Still progressing but definitely at a slower pace.


----------



## Jin

Every time you post a pic I think to myself "Jin, you need more steroids".  I don't think I could look like that with twice the gear you run. Very impressive.


----------



## Bro Bundy

That's the beard from missing in action .. Braddock


----------



## Bro Bundy

Looking good big like always


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Every time you post a pic I think to myself "Jin, you need more steroids".  I don't think I could look like that with twice the gear you run. Very impressive.



Thanks bud - I'm also a shorter guy at 5'10" so that definitely helps!


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> Looking good big like always



Thanks brother - can't wait to cut down later this year so I can have abs like you!


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> Thanks bud - I'm also a shorter guy at 5'10" so that definitely helps!



Just imagine how hard it'd be to be 6'4".


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nope. Still small. Pussy. 

Lol you're the definition of how cycles should go. Eat train hard and grow like a weed. Good work hurt


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Nope. Still small. Pussy.
> 
> Lol you're the definition of how cycles should go. Eat train hard and grow like a weed. Good work hurt



Thanks Ecks - I do wish I could get more sleep. I average about 4-5 hrs a night (not because of the tren - just because of my schedule) which I know is probably hindering my progress somewhat but overall man it has been a dream cycle!


----------



## Metalhead1

Looking solid bro. You're gonna look fukkin crazy after you cut. Keep it up!


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> Looking solid bro. You're gonna look fukkin crazy after you cut. Keep it up!



Thanks man - just have to do it proper and keep my size!


----------



## Gibsonator

i have no doubt you will, shit i don't even think ypu need to cut, just keep growing at the rate you are and get yuuuge


----------



## Hurt

Solid back/traps session yesterday. Was really connecting with the muscle and getting great contractions. I used to always focus on my elbows and pulling them back to get strong contractions but recently I've focused on bringing my hand towards the insertion point and it has been killer.


----------



## Jin

What kind of shoes do you have on?

will they make me big like you?


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> What kind of shoes do you have on?
> 
> will they make me big like you?



Haha Otomix. I love them. I think there's a money back guarantee if they don't put on 30lbs of lean mass in the first 3 months.


----------



## Gibsonator

lol well shit i know what my next purchase is! About the mind/muscle connection. I've been finding it easier to really feel whatever muscle I'm working stretch/contract as i get bigger/stronger. It's a great feeling. Especially for the rear delts. After i made that thread about it i really put my ninja focus to work and haven't had a problem.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Well your cut is going well cus u look smaller in this picture than the last one u posted. Still small and still a pussy.


----------



## Gibsonator

I'm just wondering how he has any storage space left in his phone after taking 13 million selfies


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> I'm just wondering how he has any storage space left in his phone after taking 13 million selfies



I wouldn't be surprised if he deletes family photos to make room


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> I'm just wondering how he has any storage space left in his phone after taking 13 million selfies



Probably has the same SD card as you. Lol


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Probably has the same SD card as you. Lol



hahaha yea buddy 120 gb


----------



## Chaos501

Hurt said:


> Thanks Ecks - I do wish I could get more sleep. I average about 4-5 hrs a night (not because of the tren - just because of my schedule) which I know is probably hindering my progress somewhat but overall man it has been a dream cycle!



I keep hearing every good body builder sleeps like shit..... I’d say your on the right track!


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Well your cut is going well cus u look smaller in this picture than the last one u posted. Still small and still a pussy.



Aw shucks thanks buddy


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> I'm just wondering how he has any storage space left in his phone after taking 13 million selfies



The cloud bro. It’s 2018, get with the times


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he deletes family photos to make room



I ate my family


----------



## Gibsonator

your presence has been requested in metalgears thread


----------



## Hurt

Still going well. Added 20mg sdrol per day and strength is continuing to increase. 

Unfortunately my right knee has been killing me when I try to squat lately so I’m taking some time off from squatting and taking advantage of the opportunity to disproportionately train my hamstrings in hopes of bringing them up. 

Weight is 245 right now, and unfortunately yes I’m still 5’10”.


----------



## Metalhead1

Haha short fukker!

Best of luck on getting the knee back to 100. I know that shit sucks


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> Haha short fukker!
> 
> Best of luck on getting the knee back to 100. I know that shit sucks



Thanks man. I keep hoping I’m gonna have some height gains but I’m still fckin short haha


----------



## snake

You look great my man, keep it up.


----------



## Hurt

snake said:


> You look great my man, keep it up.



Thanks my brother!


----------



## BRICKS

Hurt you're a beast man.  Looking big and tight brother.  Keep crushin it.


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Hurt you're a beast man.  Looking big and tight brother.  Keep crushin it.



Thanks brother - just trying to keep up with you!


----------



## Hurt

Great chest/tri's session today. Still feeling strong and getting in some amazing training sessions - going to stink when this one has to end! 

After smashing chest today I skipped cardio and took my little monster for a wagon ride instead. My wife told me next time no tank top so I don't scare the neighbors LOL


----------



## Gibsonator

all the neighbor's wives are posted up to thier windows flickin thier bean that's why she said no tank top ha


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> all the neighbor's wives are posted up to thier windows flickin thier bean that's why she said no tank top ha



haha I didn't think of that....


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> haha I didn't think of that....



comeon man :32 (18):


----------



## Hurt

Haven't posted any back shots lately. This was taken today.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hurt said:


> Great chest/tri's session today. Still feeling strong and getting in some amazing training sessions - going to stink when this one has to end!
> 
> After smashing chest today I skipped cardio and took my little monster for a wagon ride instead. My wife told me next time no tank top so I don't scare the neighbors LOL



Dude I got the same wagon for my kids and the thing is the biggest piece of shit. It doesn't turn for shit and the wheels just drag and get stuck. So annoying 

Oh yea still looking small.


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Dude I got the same wagon for my kids and the thing is the biggest piece of shit. It doesn't turn for shit and the wheels just drag and get stuck. So annoying
> 
> Oh yea still looking small.



Well fck! At least we picked it up used for like $20! And yeah I know still a skinny little pussy - I’m trying dude!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Well fck! At least we picked it up used for like $20! And yeah I know still a skinny little pussy - I’m trying dude!!!



you ever tried weight gainer shakes or anything?


----------



## John Ziegler

Hurt said:


> Great chest/tri's session today. Still feeling strong and getting in some amazing training sessions - going to stink when this one has to end!
> 
> After smashing chest today I skipped cardio and took my little monster for a wagon ride instead. My wife told me next time no tank top so I don't scare the neighbors LOL



Oh shit that was you out there 

I was the guy that yelled 

Do you even lift ?

then did a burn out when you turned around and looked at me


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> you ever tried weight gainer shakes or anything?



I got me some cell tech bro


----------



## Hurt

Zeigler said:


> Oh shit that was you out there
> 
> I was the guy that yelled
> 
> Do you even lift ?
> 
> then did a burn out when you turned around and looked at me



That was you?! I thought it was one of the dudes from Duck Dynasty!


----------



## Hurt

Traps and Delts today!


----------



## Gibsonator

shit man lookin big as fuuuk good shit


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> shit man lookin big as fuuuk good shit



Appreciate it brotha


----------



## Robdjents

Looking good dude!!!


----------



## Viduus

Those traps are something else.


----------



## Gibsonator

there is no reason why you couldn't crush everyone at a show dude


----------



## Hurt

Solid leg session yesterday. I squatted but didn't push the envelope at all because of my knee. Kept it relatively light and just worked up to a set of 6 with 405 - no belt or knee sleeves. Weight was moving pretty easily and I could have hit 10 reps no problem, but I don't want to push it right now. Then I did a shitload of auxiliary hamstring and quad work, then finished with a bunch of walking lunges. Walking lunges always give my legs a retarded pump. Could barely flex my quads for this pic.


----------



## Jin

Are you wearing spandex or are your legs just that big?

either way You're pretty ghey.


----------



## Bro Bundy

your wacking off with the right to much


----------



## Bro Bundy

Hurt said:


> Great chest/tri's session today. Still feeling strong and getting in some amazing training sessions - going to stink when this one has to end!
> 
> After smashing chest today I skipped cardio and took my little monster for a wagon ride instead. My wife told me next time no tank top so I don't scare the neighbors LOL


that right arm has seen action


----------



## Bro Bundy

hahahaha your a jacked as fuk thats for sure


----------



## Jin

SI future pro. But actually.


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> that right arm has seen action



Lol I actually whack it exclusively with my left. I think it’s the angle of the pic


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Are you wearing spandex or are your legs just that big?
> 
> either way You're pretty ghey.



my legs are just that big. You might know one day. Keep working hard =P


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> SI future pro. But actually.



Haha I don’t know about all that. Let’s see if I can survive actually doing a show and go from there.


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> my legs are just that big. You might know one day. Keep working hard =P



Might know for sure that you're gay cause you're gonna show me:32 (19):


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Might know for sure that you're gay cause you're gonna show me:32 (19):



Anytime big boy


----------



## Gibsonator

be sure to take pics/film this interaction i heard g4p pays well


----------



## dk8594

I might to get the urge to compete again someday.  If that day comes, I'll come back here, look at your pics, and realize I'm not ready.    Thanks Hurt.


----------



## Metalhead1

Gibsonator said:


> be sure to take pics/film this interaction i heard g4p pays well



I heard he does it for free


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> I heard he does it for free



Actually I pay dudes to let me do it


----------



## Hurt

dk8594 said:


> I might to get the urge to compete again someday.  If that day comes, I'll come back here, look at your pics, and realize I'm not ready.    Thanks Hurt.



thanks dude!


----------



## Hurt

Great chest/tri's session today. Throwing around 315 for 10 reps on bench pretty easily, so I decided to push it a little bit - threw 25's on each side and 365 went up with ease so I said fck it and went for 4 plates just to see...got it about 70% of the way up and stalled out. I think I can get it in a month or so if I focus on training to increase my bench. First time attempting a 1RM in about 10 years on bench and I've never pressed 405 before so I believe I have a new goal folks.


----------



## Jin

IMO if you can hit 315x10 you can hit 405. I'm sure you could get it if you didn't do all that volume beforehand. 

Nice work as always.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Jin said:


> IMO if you can hit 315x10 you can hit 405. I'm sure you could get it if you didn't do all that volume beforehand.
> 
> Nice work as always.



That used to be my way of training when I was first getting into lifting. When u can Do 135 for 10 then add a plate. 225 for 10 then add a plate and so on.

I agree if u just warmed up with doubles and singles up to 405 u probably would have smoked it


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> That used to be my way of training when I was first getting into lifting. When u can Do 135 for 10 then add a plate. 225 for 10 then add a plate and so on.
> 
> I agree if u just warmed up with doubles and singles up to 405 u probably would have smoked it



Well damn fellas you’re giving me hope! I’ll try that next week. Going into 2018 my strength goals were 400/500/600 b/s/d and I’ve already hit the 500 lb squat so if I can get 405 on bench already, I may need to increase those numbers!

My buddy and I were talking yesterday about the idea of doing both a PL meet and a B.B. show in the same year...thinking about it


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hurt said:


> Well damn fellas you’re giving me hope! I’ll try that next week. Going into 2018 my strength goals were 400/500/600 b/s/d and I’ve already hit the 500 lb squat so if I can get 405 on bench already, I may need to increase those numbers!
> 
> My buddy and I were talking yesterday about the idea of doing both a PL meet and a B.B. show in the same year...thinking about it



Do it. Don't be a pussy. Lol


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Do it. Don't be a pussy. Lol



I'm doing it man. F*CK IT!!!


----------



## Hurt

Good leg session yesterday. Did a shit ton of leg extensions which is a movement I don't often do. We did 7 sets of 12 leg ext and then 7 sets of 12 lying leg curls THEN went on to squats...and my legs are KILLING me today. Worked up to 405 on squats and kept the reps in the 5 rep range - still not wanting to push it too hard on the knee.


----------



## Viduus

Now that’s leg volume!


----------



## jennerrator

Legs lookin a little small....LOL

Great job!!!


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> Legs lookin a little small....LOL
> 
> Great job!!!



Hey I’ll take shit from you all day just because I’m happy you’re back!


----------



## automatondan

Hurt said:


> Good leg session yesterday. Did a shit ton of leg extensions which is a movement I don't often do. We did 7 sets of 12 leg ext and then 7 sets of 12 lying leg curls THEN went on to squats...and my legs are KILLING me today. Worked up to 405 on squats and kept the reps in the 5 rep range - still not wanting to push it too hard on the knee.



How were the leg extensions with your knee? I usually do them after squats, but if I do a lot of volume, it bothers my knees...


----------



## Hurt

automatondan said:


> How were the leg extensions with your knee? I usually do them after squats, but if I do a lot of volume, it bothers my knees...



They werent too bad. I kept the weight very light and just focused on getting as much blood in there as possible. Squats felt great after all the extensions too.


----------



## Hurt

Today after cardio. Pretty flat with no pump. Still hovering in the mid-240s, been tough to get past that plateau but even if I don't I'm happy with how lean I've stayed while putting on about 30-35 pounds this cycle.


----------



## Hurt

Delts and traps today. Started training with a girl who competes and it has been good because we push each other. Here are a couple screen grabs from today's training video.


----------



## Robdjents

lookin big as fuk dude!


----------



## Hurt

Robdjents said:


> lookin big as fuk dude!



Thanks my dude!


----------



## Robdjents

Hurt said:


> Thanks my dude!



Anytime man..i hope to have a physique half as good as yours one day..you truly inspire me Hurt.


----------



## Seeker

coming along nicely bro. good hard work showing.


----------



## Hurt

Robdjents said:


> Anytime man..i hope to have a physique half as good as yours one day..you truly inspire me Hurt.



Really means a lot my man. Thank you again!


----------



## Hurt

Seeker said:


> coming along nicely bro. good hard work showing.



Thanks Seek! Really appreciate it bro.


----------



## motown1002

Dude, you are looking great!


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Dude, you are looking great!



Thanks a lot brother!


----------



## G-Daz

Great thread! Awesome pics... Keep em coming!
Following!


----------



## snake

Look, I get what you're trying to do here and I personally think it's very self centered. This training of your is really making some of us look bad and by posting pics, it's adding insult to injury. 

Keep this up and I may have to unfriend you.


----------



## Bro Bundy

You look great hurt .. them abs are a bout a month away from really popping.  That will make everything look even bigger then already are.. you got it down man one of the best looking bodies on the boards


----------



## automatondan

snake said:


> Look, I get what you're trying to do here and I personally think it's very self centered. This training of your is really making some of us look bad and by posting pics, it's adding insult to injury.
> 
> Keep this up and I may have to unfriend you.



Ya man, you are making me consider giving up.... Haha

On a serious note, Hurt, would you consider posting a pic of you from the beginning of this log from 2012...? (with weights/stats) The old pics in this log are long gone and I would love to see a comparison post of then till now...


----------



## Viduus

I’m pretty sure a lot of us will be doing a road trip when you compete.


----------



## stonetag

Putting some inspiration in this old piece of leather. Great work hurt.


----------



## Hurt

G-Daz said:


> Great thread! Awesome pics... Keep em coming!
> Following!



Thanks man I def will!


----------



## Hurt

snake said:


> Look, I get what you're trying to do here and I personally think it's very self centered. This training of your is really making some of us look bad and by posting pics, it's adding insult to injury.
> 
> Keep this up and I may have to unfriend you.



LOL for a second I was really taking you seriously and started to think “Fck have I been self centered?! But it’s a training log it’s supposed to be...damn I hope I haven’t been a douche...” 

...then I realized you were joking! Please be my friend snakeypoo


----------



## Hurt

Bro Bundy said:


> You look great hurt .. them abs are a bout a month away from really popping.  That will make everything look even bigger then already are.. you got it down man one of the best looking bodies on the boards



Thanks brother - excited to peel it all back and see what lies underneath this summer - gotta be the most jacked Dad at the pool parties!


----------



## Hurt

automatondan said:


> Ya man, you are making me consider giving up.... Haha
> 
> On a serious note, Hurt, would you consider posting a pic of you from the beginning of this log from 2012...? (with weights/stats) The old pics in this log are long gone and I would love to see a comparison post of then till now...



For sure man I’ll dig some up from the ol archives!


----------



## Hurt

Viduus said:


> I’m pretty sure a lot of us will be doing a road trip when you compete.



Dude that would be awesome!!


----------



## Hurt

stonetag said:


> Putting some inspiration in this old piece of leather. Great work hurt.



Thanks Stone - really means a lot man! Appreciate it!!!


----------



## Viduus

Are you working everything equally or is there any particular areas you’re focusing on?


----------



## StillKickin

Hurt I’ve been checking up, just not encouraging as I should probably...uhm that could be because I’m starting to hate you just a little bit....
Great work man! Lookin damn stout! And great log, updated all the time, makes it fun to watch!
Now you can stop growing any time please!!!


----------



## Hurt

Viduus said:


> Are you working everything equally or is there any particular areas you’re focusing on?



Right now I’m putting more emphasis on my biceps and hamstrings and less on my anterior and medial delts - everything else I’m hitting normally.


----------



## Hurt

StillKickin said:


> Hurt I’ve been checking up, just not encouraging as I should probably...uhm that could be because I’m starting to hate you just a little bit....
> Great work man! Lookin damn stout! And great log, updated all the time, makes it fun to watch!
> Now you can stop growing any time please!!!



Thanks bro! Not gonna stop growing though!


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Thanks bro! Not gonna stop growing though!



yea you will, just paid a witch doctor to make sure of it, baaad move posting ur pics man ur goin down


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> yea you will, just paid a witch doctor to make sure of it, baaad move posting ur pics man ur goin down



Witch Doctors ain’t got shit on test and tren!


----------



## Beezy

No homo, we’ll maybe a little, but do you have more muscle groups in your shoulder than me?! Wwwtttfff


----------



## Hurt

Beezy said:


> No homo, we’ll maybe a little, but do you have more muscle groups in your shoulder than me?! Wwwtttfff



lol no but my stupid delts are over-developed! Trying to bring up my arms to match


----------



## Gibsonator

you are so ghey


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> you are so ghey



Thanks babe. Kiss kiss


----------



## Jada

ur gains were pretty quick.  muscle memory is something awesome. once u started to eat like before things come alive


----------



## Gibsonator

i think everyone would agree.hurt is ghey and has made the most impresive gainz. good job queer


----------



## Robdjents

agreed

10char


----------



## Hurt

Jada said:


> ur gains were pretty quick.  muscle memory is something awesome. once u started to eat like before things come alive



Yep it felt like my first cycle all over again! Now comes the fun part - where can I go from here??


----------



## Hurt

Alright folks all good things must come to an end. The cruise starts today. No more tren, mast, or superdrol - just 250mg test c per week for the next 2-3 months.

Here is a pic right out of bed this AM - no pump, etc. Overall I have no complaints about how this cycle went. Finished at 245lbs and while I certainly put on some fat, most of my gains were LBM (thank you tren). I'm excited to see where I sit after this cruise heading into the next blast!


----------



## Robdjents

dude you look great...those delts are fukkkkin insane for real


----------



## Hurt

Robdjents said:


> dude you look great...those delts are fukkkkin insane for real



Thanks my dude - excited to watch your cycle unfold now!!


----------



## Hurt

One of the best leg days I’ve had in a while today. Squatted 405 for 3 sets of 10, which is a personal best for me. Great way to end the blast!


----------



## G-Daz

Hurt said:


> One of the best leg days I’ve had in a while today. Squatted 405 for 3 sets of 10, which is a personal best for me. Great way to end the blast!


Awesome work brother!


----------



## Hurt

G-Daz said:


> Awesome work brother!



Thanks man!!


----------



## Hurt

Took my first cruise dose this Monday. Officially stopped tren, mast, and superdrol.

Still feeling great but obviously it’s too early to tell. Just going to keep eating and training like an animal. 

Ive decided my new squat goal is 20x405 too 

im thinking about the next blast already, and since I’ve never run nandrolone I’m going to go with the classic test/deca/dbol (or anadrol - haven’t decided and I already have both on hand).

Also, I’m considering running GH during this cruise phase as well. More on that later.

Weighed 245 this AM so that hasn’t changed...


----------



## RowdyBrad

Following for that 20x405


----------



## jennerrator

RowdyBrad said:


> Following for that 20x405



Whoa.....do we know you??????


----------



## motown1002

Awesome work dude.  You look great.  

#results!   lol    Jealous man!


----------



## motown1002

ps.  Are those you gf's panties?  :32 (20):


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> ps.  Are those you gf's panties?  :32 (20):



Lol no they’re just compression shorts pushed up. 

...and it would be wife not gf - my balls are in a vice grip for life LOL


----------



## motown1002

I know the feeling my friend.  No kidding tho, you have made a lot of progress.  Maybe one day we will see each other on stage.


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> I know the feeling my friend.  No kidding tho, you have made a lot of progress.  Maybe one day we will see each other on stage.




Appreciate man - that would be awesome!


----------



## Hurt

Nothing really exciting to update on. Weight hanging in the mid 240s - a week into cruise and still feel great. 

There was an NPC show in my town last night so a lot of the competitors have been in my gym the past few days to train - have to say I’m pretty confident I could hold my own against most of them. I talked to a few of them and they were pretty surprised when I told them I haven’t competed before...so I guess that’s a good sign.


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> Nothing really exciting to update on. Weight hanging in the mid 240s - a week into cruise and still feel great.
> 
> There was an NPC show in my town last night so a lot of the competitors have been in my gym the past few days to train - have to say I’m pretty confident I could hold my own against most of them. I talked to a few of them and they were pretty surprised when I told them I haven’t competed before...so I guess that’s a good sign.



This is when I say: told you so!


----------



## StillKickin

Well Hurt No ones gonna argue that this wasn’t a great log, fun to follow, and enviable results!
If you just tag your next log onto this one again it’s gonna grow to 300 pages!
Post up on how the cruise treats you please. I’m curious.


----------



## Hurt

StillKickin said:


> Well Hurt No ones gonna argue that this wasn’t a great log, fun to follow, and enviable results!
> If you just tag your next log onto this one again it’s gonna grow to 300 pages!
> Post up on how the cruise treats you please. I’m curious.



Thanks bud - I will definitely continue to post updates on the cruise!


----------



## Hurt

Wife cut my hair tonight so I was checking to see if she got the back even using my phone - liked the way my traps looked so here's the pic, lol


----------



## Hurt

3rd cruise shot today and I haven’t withered away into nothingness yet. Weight is staying in the mid 240s give or take a pound or two based on time of day.

I’m actually noticing more vascularity now...must be due to less water retention. Either way, it’s pretty awesome. My female training partner got pissed at me last night because more people look at me than her in the gym LOL (she’s single). Told her she’s doomed training with me if she expects guys to approach her....

Strength hasn’t dropped or changed much - still feeling strong as hell.

Thats about all I’ve got for now.


----------



## Metalhead1

You're a true cock blocker:32 (19):

Great job on your cycle bro. With what you did naturally, you won't have any problems at all cruising


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> You're a true cock blocker:32 (19):
> 
> Great job on your cycle bro. With what you did naturally, you won't have any problems at all cruising



Thanks bro! Haha yes I am a cock blocker - she was like “Why do all the guys look at you and not me?!” I told her they must all be gay...

Hoping I can just maintain through this cruise then I’m really excited for this next blast! That will be uncharted territory for me...


----------



## Metalhead1

Hurt said:


> Thanks bro! Haha yes I am a cock blocker - she was like “Why do all the guys look at you and not me?!” I told her they must all be gay...
> 
> Hoping I can just maintain through this cruise then I’m really excited for this next blast! That will be uncharted territory for me...



Shit you wont have any problems on the cruise. Ideas for the next blast?


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> Shit you wont have any problems on the cruise. Ideas for the next blast?



Thinking test/deca/dbol (or anadrol)


----------



## Hurt

Quick update. Had an awesome chest & arms session yesterday coming off a rest day. I feel like I’m still getting stronger - worked up to 5x345 for my bench press working sets, which I didn’t even do when I was on tren. Surprisingly still having killer pumps too...if the cruise continues this way, the next blast is gonna be scary.


----------



## Hurt

Hit legs today. Didn't get too crazy with squats - got up to working sets with 405 6x6. Finished off with high rep single leg presses which torched my quads. Here's a couple pics from today's leg session and one from yesterday's chest workout.


----------



## Hurt

Still good - dropped a little weight, I think mainly just water. Hanging around 241-242. Strength is still awesome. Hit 350 on bench for 5 reps yesterday - I really think I can get 400 so I'm going to try next week.

In other news, my gains claimed another dress shirt today:


----------



## Gibsonator

Time to shrink!!! :32 (18):
lmao @ the dress shirt fukkin hulk


----------



## motown1002

Looking great man.  Looks like my fridge.  lol  Try for that 400 man.  I did 375 the other day for a few.  Im so close too.  Great feeling to have four plates on each side.  Bar bending.   You think skinny Gibs will ever see 400?  haha   Just kidding Gibs.


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> Looking great man.  Looks like my fridge.  lol  Try for that 400 man.  I did 375 the other day for a few.  Im so close too.  Great feeling to have four plates on each side.  Bar bending.   You think skinny Gibs will ever see 400?  haha   Just kidding Gibs.



hey! I heard that! hahaha. I'm nowhere near 400, yet...


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Looking great man.  Looks like my fridge.  lol  Try for that 400 man.  I did 375 the other day for a few.  Im so close too.  Great feeling to have four plates on each side.  Bar bending.   You think skinny Gibs will ever see 400?  haha   Just kidding Gibs.



Thanks man! I never had good bench form - I always just benched like a “bro” - no arch etc and now that I’ve been studying proper form and technique it has made a HUGE difference!


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> Time to shrink!!! :32 (18):
> lmao @ the dress shirt fukkin hulk



I will never shrink! Yeah this is the second dress shirt that has ripped across my lats lol - it’s good to be growing but not good to keep buying shirts!


----------



## BRICKS

Looking awsome brother, stay hungry.


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Looking awsome brother, stay hungry.



Thanks brother I’m hungrier than ever!


----------



## Robdjents

Keep it up Hurt! you are truely an inspiration to so many of us!


----------



## Hurt

Robdjents said:


> Keep it up Hurt! you are truely an inspiration to so many of us!



Thanks bro!


----------



## Jada

doing a great job hurt, im looking forward to seeing u at 260-270 lbs. maybe dieting down to 230 Ripped to do your first show. the one thing i see u have a fast metabolism which u stay fairly lean which is the advantage u have packing up size.


----------



## Hurt

Jada said:


> doing a great job hurt, im looking forward to seeing u at 260-270 lbs. maybe dieting down to 230 Ripped to do your first show. the one thing i see u have a fast metabolism which u stay fairly lean which is the advantage u have packing up size.



Thanks man - I'd love to get up into the 260's on my next blast, so long as it's quality mass.


----------



## Hurt

Great back day yesterday. Did deads for the first time in a while and my erectors are tight this AM. Didn't plan on deadlifting, but ran into a buddy who talked me into it (and glad he did)...didn't get too crazy, just worked up to 455 top set, after 5 sets of pull downs & 5 sets of barbell rows. After deads, finished up with rope pullovers and seated low rows.


----------



## Metalhead1

Nothing like tight erectors to get you going in the morning:32 (1):keep it up homie


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> Nothing like tight erectors to get you going in the morning:32 (1):keep it up homie



LOL that's right - like to keep my erectors tight for the ol' lady


----------



## Jin

You'd be so much bigger if you slept more than 5 hours a night:32 (8):

But, then again, you don't need any more size. 

Honestly though. That is the one thing you could do that you aren't that would make a big difference.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> You'd be so much bigger if you slept more than 5 hours a night:32 (8):
> 
> But, then again, you don't need any more size.
> 
> Honestly though. That is the one thing you could do that you aren't that would make a big difference.



yeah man - unfortunately it’s my current situation with the businesses, family, and gym. Only way I can fit it all in. 

That will hopefully all be changing by by next month though!


----------



## Hurt

Definitely dropping some water while on this cruise dose - noticing especially in my quad separation:


----------



## herrsauce

Hurt said:


> Definitely dropping some water while on this cruise dose - noticing especially in my quad separation:




Damn, those delts though! Beast mode Hurt. Got me inspired to really put some mass on during my next blast within a few weeks.
Totally homo, but I think our manscaping template is the same.


----------



## Hurt

herrsauce said:


> Damn, those delts though! Beast mode Hurt. Got me inspired to really put some mass on during my next blast within a few weeks.
> Totally homo, but I think our manscaping template is the same.



Haha thx man. I’m in a constant battle to get my arms caught up to my delts!


----------



## dk8594

Hurt said:


> Still good - dropped a little weight, I think mainly just water. Hanging around 241-242. Strength is still awesome. Hit 350 on bench for 5 reps yesterday - I really think I can get 400 so I'm going to try next week.
> 
> In other news, my gains claimed another dress shirt today:



I feel like I"m looking at Bruce Banner nine/tenths of the way through transition.


----------



## motown1002

You are really looking good man.  Lots of progress.  Arms aren't bad at all.  Shave that fukkin chest my man.  lol    I know what you mean about shirts.  I had to get a jacket for a wedding.  Had to taylor a 52 and they still couldn't get it right.  Baggy in the belly area.  I will take it though.  Your quads are coming in nicely too.  Re-reading this I feel like I need to tag it.   #nohomo     haha


----------



## Gibsonator

motown1002 said:


> You are really looking good man.  Lots of progress.  Arms aren't bad at all.  Shave that fukkin chest my man.  lol    I know what you mean about shirts.  I had to get a jacket for a wedding.  Had to taylor a 52 and they still couldn't get it right.  Baggy in the belly area.  I will take it though.  Your quads are coming in nicely too.  Re-reading this I feel like I need to tag it.   #nohomo     haha



#motownsmancrush  :32 (18):


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> #motownsmancrush  :32 (18):


Well, he'd better share!


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Well, he'd better share!



no way Jin your ass is mine! #nohomoright?


----------



## Jin

Group sex!

*​(no homo)*


----------



## Hurt

There’s plenty of us for all of us


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> You are really looking good man.  Lots of progress.  Arms aren't bad at all.  Shave that fukkin chest my man.  lol    I know what you mean about shirts.  I had to get a jacket for a wedding.  Had to taylor a 52 and they still couldn't get it right.  Baggy in the belly area.  I will take it though.  Your quads are coming in nicely too.  Re-reading this I feel like I need to tag it.   #nohomo     haha



Thanks Mo! - it’s definitely getting tough to find dress attire that fits properly and doesn’t look like a baggy mess.


----------



## Hurt

dk8594 said:


> I feel like I"m looking at Bruce Banner nine/tenths of the way through transition.



Just gave me an idea for my next role play with Mrs Hurt


----------



## Gibsonator

Hurt said:


> Just gave me an idea for my next role play with Mrs Hurt



make sure the kiddos are with ma & pa hah


----------



## Beezy

Gibsonator said:


> make sure the kiddos are with ma & pa hah



Hahaha! They would no longer want to see Infinity War!


----------



## Hurt

Great deadlift session today. Feels good to be pulling again. Trained back and hammies:

Did my DL warmups with 135,225,315 then did 2x10x405, 2x6x455, 4x475, 2x2x500 then did some speed work with 315 3 sets of 10.

Then went on to do CG pull downs, low cable rows, rope shrugs, lying leg curls, and 4 sets of straight leg DB deadlifts.


----------



## Robdjents

Sounds brutal! Nice job keep killing it!


----------



## Hurt

Robdjents said:


> Sounds brutal! Nice job keep killing it!



Thanks man! Feels good to be pulling again - took a while off.


----------



## Gibsonator

that's some good volume bro, nice lifts


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> that's some good volume bro, nice lifts



Thanks brotha just doing what I can to keep these gainz on the cruise


----------



## Hurt

Mixing it up lately. Went in last night and trained shoulders, arms, and calves. Worked up to 225x8 on seated BB military presses - probably the last thing I should be doing with my out of proportion delts, but sometimes you just gotta have fun. The pump was insane and i felt yuge.

Rest day today then skwaaaaats tomorrow.


----------



## Hurt

Leg day yesterday was okay. My knee was bothering me a little so I kept the squats at 5x5x405 then did a bunch of accessory work.


----------



## motown1002

Hurt said:


> Leg day yesterday was okay. My knee was bothering me a little so I kept the squats at 5x5x405 then did a bunch of accessory work.



Puss!!!  Just kidding my friend.  Gotta give yourself a break now and then.  Don't want to make things worse!


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> Leg day yesterday was okay. My knee was bothering me a little so I kept the squats at 5x5x405 then did a bunch of accessory work.



i wrote down in my diary that this was the week I did the same working sets on squats as Hurt. There are stars and hearts all over the page.


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Puss!!!  Just kidding my friend.  Gotta give yourself a break now and then.  Don't want to make things worse!



Yeah man just wasn’t feeling it. I could tell I was favoring my other leg and I didn’t want half ass squats...so a “light” day it was...granted I did do a bunch of other stuff in addition to squats!


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> i wrote down in my diary that this was the week I did the same working sets on squats as Hurt. There are stars and hearts all over the page.



Youre strong as hell sir so I have no problems with that!


----------



## Hurt

Not much to update - still hanging around 240 and strength is still great. Getting bloods soon to check levels and i’ll share here. 

Libido has definitely calmed down without the tren and mast but honestly it’s a welcome change - my dick needed a break.


----------



## jennerrator

Hurt said:


> Libido has definitely calmed down without the tren and mast but honestly it’s a welcome change - my dick needed a break.



lmao....and this is why I would never be with a cycler...:32 (20)::32 (16):


----------



## BRICKS

Be careful what you wish for, lol, when you get older your dick will give you break itself, whatever you're on, wether you want a break or not


----------



## Jin

jennerrator50 said:


> lmao....and this is why I would never be with a cycler...:32 (20)::32 (16):



 My libido is average on cycle and off. 

Do I get a pass?


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> lmao....and this is why I would never be with a cycler...:32 (20)::32 (16):



I didn’t say my libido was gone, just that it has calmed down 

I went from basically walking around with a constant hard on to actually being able to think about something other than sex. I still put Mrs Hurt through hell though


----------



## jennerrator

LOL.....I guess what I mean is I don't want a partner that has any sexual differences...I am fine with a normal sexual relationship...hahahahaha...don't care for the craziness gear causes a sexual life....you guys know I know how it is for most men who are doing cycles or even just TRT from this board and you guys also know I feel to each their own...all is good for who does whatever they do....just how I am....:32 (20):


----------



## Beezy

jennerrator50 said:


> LOL.....I guess what I mean is I don't want a partner that has any sexual differences...I am fine with a normal sexual relationship...hahahahaha...don't care for the craziness gear causes a sexual life....you guys know I know how it is for most men who are doing cycles or even just TRT from this board and you guys also know I feel to each their own...all is good for who does whatever they do....just how I am....:32 (20):



I’m guessing you broke a lot of hearts with that one...


----------



## jennerrator

Beezy said:


> I’m guessing you broke a lot of hearts with that one...



lol....doubt it but all good with it....:32 (16):


----------



## Hurt

Fun deadlift session tonight. 

10x135
10x225
10x315
10x405
5x455
5x455
5x455
3x500
3x500
2x515
15x315
15x315

Followed up with 

4x8 DB stiff leg deads with the 100’s.
4x8 standing single leg curls 
4x15 hyperextensions 
5x10 standing machine calf raises (full stack + 2 plates).


----------



## Metalhead1

Damn at that volume! Great job homie


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> Damn at that volume! Great job homie



Haha yeah I’m a bit of a volume whore. Thanks man!


----------



## Jin

Why are you afraid to go heavy on deads?

:32 (17):


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Why are you afraid to go heavy on deads?
> 
> :32 (17):



Hey man 515 is heavy for me!


----------



## Hurt

Feeling a little beat up today. Yesterday’s deads coupled with the fact that I only slept about 4 hours last night has me dragging today. 

I have a chest session with a buddy today then I think I’m going to take Fri-Sun off to decompress and spend time with the family.

On a positive note, I just closed two new build projects that have been ongoing for the past 14 months and stressing me the fucck out. Felt good to sell those MFers. Multiple offers on both the first day they hit the market, and a nice little 6 figure profit so Mrs Hurt gets to go shopping this weekend  (and hopefully I get some ass).


----------



## snake

Give your body the rest it needs or it will take it; and you won't like how it goes about taking it.

Nothing wrong with family time!


----------



## Hurt

snake said:


> Give your body the rest it needs or it will take it; and you won't like how it goes about taking it.
> 
> Nothing wrong with family time!



...and I really think I’m almost at that point. I’m terrible at taking rest days, and it’s catching up to me.


----------



## Chillinlow

Hurt said:


> ...and I really think I’m almost at that point. I’m terrible at taking rest days, and it’s catching up to me.



Your a beast Bro take it easy you don’t need to make us all look bad everyday haha

but feel you’re pain I over did it and started losing strength cause my body wasn’t recovering fast enough and started making the gym not fun anymore cause was in pain all the time


----------



## Hurt

Chillinlow said:


> Your a beast Bro take it easy you don’t need to make us all look bad everyday haha
> 
> but feel you’re pain I over did it and started losing strength cause my body wasn’t recovering fast enough and started making the gym not fun anymore cause was in pain all the time



yeah man it’s probably the hardest part of this game - resting and getting enough sleep. I have a very addictive personality and I go crazy sitting around so it’s really tough for me...I just have to make sure I fill up my schedule so I don’t think about the gym!

Day 1 off, already getting antsy haha.


----------



## Chillinlow

Hurt said:


> yeah man it’s probably the hardest part of this game - resting and getting enough sleep. I have a very addictive personality and I go crazy sitting around so it’s really tough for me...I just have to make sure I fill up my schedule so I don’t think about the gym!
> 
> Day 1 off, already getting antsy haha.



Family time idk man haha that’s what I do when I’m home and on days off


----------



## Hurt

Chillinlow said:


> Family time idk man haha that’s what I do when I’m home and on days off



Yeah man same here! It’s been nice so far


----------



## Hurt

Not much to report. Final day of 3 rest days in a row. Here's a funny comparison picture - 15 years apart I think


----------



## Beezy

Hurt said:


> Not much to report. Final day of 3 rest days in a row. Here's a funny comparison picture - 15 years apart I think



Wow! 
You could sell the sh*t out of your own protein powder with those pics!
Or buy the cheapest preworkout on the shelf, relable it, add some Niacin and B12 and resell it for 3x the price.


----------



## Jin

Beezy said:


> Wow!
> You could sell the sh*t out of your own protein powder with those pics!
> Or buy the cheapest preworkout on the shelf, relable it, add some Niacin and B12 and resell it for 3x the price.



Yeah, like that's really his before pic. 

Mom had to have a double C section just to deliver that big boy.


----------



## automatondan

Holy crap its as good as I thought it was gonna be!!!!! Look at how far you have come Hurt. Crazy.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Yeah, like that's really his before pic.
> 
> Mom had to have a double C section just to deliver that big boy.



Its really me! This was before I discovered weights of course...


----------



## Hurt

automatondan said:


> Holy crap its as good as I thought it was gonna be!!!!! Look at how far you have come Hurt. Crazy.



Thanks man! Sometimes it’s good to reflect back on how much we’ve grown. I think it’s easy to get caught up in everything and not celebrate what you’ve  accomplished!


----------



## Chillinlow

Hurt said:


> Not much to report. Final day of 3 rest days in a row. Here's a funny comparison picture - 15 years apart I think



Thought it was your kid Bro lmao


----------



## Hurt

Chillinlow said:


> Thought it was your kid Bro lmao



Lol my kiddo is only one. But she’s showing promising strength and flexibility at a young age! Can’t wait to get her into gymnastics!


----------



## snake

Hurt said:


> Not much to report. Final day of 3 rest days in a row. Here's a funny comparison picture - 15 years apart I think



Seek has been on me about doing a thread with just this kind of stuff. I have to remember to get some pics from when I a little reptile next time I'm down my Moms.


----------



## BRICKS

snake said:


> Seek has been on me about doing a thread with just this kind of stuff. I have to remember to get some pics from when I a little reptile next time I'm down my Moms.



There's probably a bunch of us with a similar story.  

Hell yeah, Hurt, celebrate that accomplishment.  I'm 135 pounds bigger than when I started, and that's with a good half dozen ab veins visible.  You sir, are a beast and have come a long way.


----------



## Chillinlow

Hurt said:


> Lol my kiddo is only one. But she’s showing promising strength and flexibility at a young age! Can’t wait to get her into gymnastics!



Haha yea i remember you saying that awhile back, right there with you man! Gotta start the swim lessons soon is what they say


----------



## Hurt

snake said:


> Seek has been on me about doing a thread with just this kind of stuff. I have to remember to get some pics from when I a little reptile next time I'm down my Moms.



Yes man! That’s a great idea! A “where it all started thread” ...everyone post a pre-lifting pic vs where they are now!


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> There's probably a bunch of us with a similar story.
> 
> Hell yeah, Hurt, celebrate that accomplishment.  I'm 135 pounds bigger than when I started, and that's with a good half dozen ab veins visible.  You sir, are a beast and have come a long way.



Bricks brother I think we need to see that before and after!

...and thank you - chasing giants like you!!


----------



## Hurt

Chillinlow said:


> Haha yea i remember you saying that awhile back, right there with you man! Gotta start the swim lessons soon is what they say



Man I can’t wait for all that stuff!!!


----------



## stonetag

Hurt said:


> Yes man! That’s a great idea! A “where it all started thread” ...everyone post a pre-lifting pic vs where they are now!



Seeker will just have to settle for a pic of a petroglyph from the cave wall where he was raised for his "before" picture.


----------



## Jin

stonetag said:


> Seeker will just have to settle for a pic of a petroglyph from the cave wall where he was raised for his "before" picture.



Repped!

G'damn scientist humor. On point!


----------



## Hurt

Yesterday was the first day back in the gym after a 3 day break and I was pretty disappointed to be quite honest! I expected to be rested and rejuvenated feeling but I just felt “off” for some reason. Trained back and bi’s, starting with deads, and only worked up to 495 for my top set. I just didn’t feel like I was in a groove like I normally do. Oh well, not every day is perfect. On to the next!


----------



## jennerrator

Unfortunately it’s typical my friend...:32 (6):

Just keep kicking ass....


----------



## Seeker

stonetag said:


> Seeker will just have to settle for a pic of a petroglyph from the cave wall where he was raised for his "before" picture.




Lololol you did mention it was war. Lol good one. And shut up Jin!


----------



## Seeker

Hurt said:


> Yesterday was the first day back in the gym after a 3 day break and I was pretty disappointed to be quite honest! I expected to be rested and rejuvenated feeling but I just felt “off” for some reason. Trained back and bi’s, starting with deads, and only worked up to 495 for my top set. I just didn’t feel like I was in a groove like I normally do. Oh well, not every day is perfect. On to the next!



Hey man, we all go through it. Pick your shit up and and go again.  I've personally slacked lately and been struggling with the iron.  A couple of bro's here know it. It happens.


----------



## Hurt

Great leg workout today. First day squatting in over a week so eased in with 5x5x405 then went on to do some other movements like stiff leg deads, leg curls, lextensions and then finished off with 4 30 rep sets on leg press and walking lunges - talk about getting some blood in the legs. Couldn’t stand without my legs trembling and they gave out a couple times just walking around afterward!


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> Couldn’t stand without my legs trembling and they gave out a couple times just walking around afterward!



Thats how Seeker gets after FD sucks him off.


----------



## Hurt

Fun deadlift session tonight. After warm up sets I did 4x10x405 beltless. I could have hammered out more reps but Grip kept giving out at 10, and I was determined not to use straps...so it looks like I need to do some grip work.


----------



## Viduus

Always love your volume.

This might be a horrible idea but we should all pick a random lift and do a high volume day. You get 24 hours to complete 100 reps at the individuals weight preference.


----------



## Seeker

Reps of 10 with 405 is pretty grip solid. Using chalk?


----------



## automatondan

I agree with Seek, solid work brother. What grip are you using?


----------



## Metalhead1

X2 on the chalk


----------



## Metalhead1

Viduus said:


> Always love your volume.
> 
> This might be a horrible idea but we should all pick a random lift and do a high volume day. You get 24 hours to complete 100 reps at the individuals weight preference.



T-nation has had workouts based off of this idea. Would be brutal for sure


----------



## Hurt

Seeker said:


> Reps of 10 with 405 is pretty grip solid. Using chalk?



Thanks man. No chalk - I was at a different gym that didn’t have chalk and I don’t bring any with me because my normal gym has chalk buckets. Sweaty hands definitely played a part.


----------



## Hurt

automatondan said:


> I agree with Seek, solid work brother. What grip are you using?



Thanks bud. I use double overhand as long as I can, then I switch to mixed. I did one set overhand, then the other 3 with mixed grip.


----------



## Hurt

Viduus said:


> Always love your volume.
> 
> This might be a horrible idea but we should all pick a random lift and do a high volume day. You get 24 hours to complete 100 reps at the individuals weight preference.



I do that pretty often with calf raises. I’ll pick a number of reps, usually 50-100, then rest-pause until I get them all...so I may hit 20 straight, then rest, then 17, 12, etc but I never get out from under the weight, and I never take more than 10 seconds before I try for more reps. If I’m doing 100, usually by the end I’m doing like 3 rest 3 rest 2 rest 2 haha...


----------



## BRICKS

Hurt said:


> I do that pretty often with calf raises. I’ll pick a number of reps, usually 50-100, then rest-pause until I get them all...so I may hit 20 straight, then rest, then 17, 12, etc but I never get out from under the weight, and I never take more than 10 seconds before I try for more reps. If I’m doing 100, usually by the end I’m doing like 3 rest 3 rest 2 rest 2 haha...



Same way I train calves brother, and it's been the most successful for me.  Sore 24/7.


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Same way I train calves brother, and it's been the most successful for me.  Sore 24/7.



Definitely sore all the time! It’s the best method I’ve found to get them to respond, along with massive dropsets!


----------



## Hurt

No gym yesterday or today. Whole family is sick right now. Hoping to pick things up tomorrow if I don’t feel like a pile of dog shit.


----------



## Beezy

Hurt said:


> No gym yesterday or today. Whole family is sick right now. Hoping to pick things up tomorrow if I don’t feel like a pile of dog shit.



Get some real sudafed from the pharmacist. You don’t need a script, but you have to submit your ID to buy it from behind the pharmacy counter. 
Not the BS “Sudafed on the shelf, it has to Be pseudoephedrine.


----------



## Hurt

Going to get back in the gym today for a light session. Probably just train delts, arms, and calves. I feel recovered from the cold but I don’t want to push it too much.


----------



## Hurt

Chest yesterday. Didn't go too crazy - still recovering from being sick. Worked up to 335 on bench press for easy triples, then backed down and did some high rep/speed work with 225. Followed up with Incline DB flies, Decline Hammer Press, Pec Deck Flies.  

Snapped a quick update pic, still hanging right around 240:


----------



## herrsauce

Hurt said:


> Chest yesterday. Didn't go too crazy - still recovering from being sick. Worked up to 335 on bench press for easy triples, then backed down and did some high rep/speed work with 225. Followed up with Incline DB flies, Decline Hammer Press, Pec Deck Flies.
> 
> Snapped a quick update pic, still hanging right around 240:



Looking great. Hope you are feeling better. It appears that your quads have eaten your pants. Stop squatting at once!


----------



## Hurt

herrsauce said:


> Looking great. Hope you are feeling better. It appears that your quads have eaten your pants. Stop squatting at once!



lol thanks - I actually haven’t been squatting much lately and it’s killing me!


----------



## Chaos501

Looking very solid bro keep it up!


----------



## BRICKS

Big and lean.  Look fantastic brother.


----------



## Robdjents

Hurt you're looking great man!


----------



## automatondan

Lookin great big guy! Those quads are redonkulous!


----------



## Hurt

automatondan said:


> Lookin great big guy! Those quads are redonkulous!



Thanks man! Sorry for the delay - unplugged for a bit to enjoy some R&R with the family!


----------



## Hurt

Chaos501 said:


> Looking very solid bro keep it up!



Thanks man!


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Big and lean.  Look fantastic brother.



Thanks my brother!


----------



## Hurt

Robdjents said:


> Hurt you're looking great man!



Thanks Rob - appreciate it man!


----------



## Hurt

Been away from the gym the past 4 days to spend some beach time with the family. Got after it tonight and hit chest/tri's. Pic taken tonight.


----------



## Viduus

Rectus Femoris is starting to show itself nicely... looking awesome.


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> Rectus Femoris is starting to show itself nicely... looking awesome.



No one speaks Latin any more you dolt.


----------



## Viduus

Jin said:


> No one speaks Latin any more you dolt.



When you look like that they do :32 (20):

Then again, you do... so this hole is getting deeper. Shutting up now!


----------



## Hurt

Viduus said:


> Rectus Femoris is starting to show itself nicely... looking awesome.



Thanks man - feeling a little ‘soft’ but hoping it’s just in my head!


----------



## BRICKS

Hurt said:


> Thanks man - feeling a little ‘soft’ but hoping it’s just in my head!



It's in your head.  You look solid bro.


----------



## Beezy

Hurt said:


> Thanks man - feeling a little ‘soft’ but hoping it’s just in my head!



I would have a second vasectomy to look that soft.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Completely in your head.  

Solid as shit Hurt, great job man, you're an inspiration to many on here.


----------



## Hurt

Thanks guys! Time off always fux with me!


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Hurt said:


> Thanks guys! Time off always fux with me!


I feel you bro, I've been out all week and I feel like a jelly doughnut.


----------



## Hurt

Back in the swing of things and feeling good in the gym! Had a good chest workout today and then hit arms with a buddy. Here's a shot from bottom paused seated BB curls - first time doing these and my arms were wrecked. Weight is staying consistently around 240. Back/delts/traps tomorrow.


----------



## Robdjents

Keep killing it dude!


----------



## jimgreen

Very Good. Compliment. You could be more dry and work a lit be on calfs.


----------



## Robdjents

jimgreen said:


> Very Good. Compliment. You could be more dry and work a lit be on calfs.



welcome to the board....


----------



## Hurt

jimgreen said:


> Very Good. Compliment. You could be more dry and work a lit be on calfs.



Thanks and welcome to the board. My calves are actually bigger than my arms (genetics) - probably just the angle of the picture. Appreciate your input though!


----------



## jennerrator

Your fuuucking calves look huge...WTF....lol


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> Your fuuucking calves look huge...WTF....lol



haha thanks Jenn - I really didn't think they looked small in the pic either, but figured I'd give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Jin

jimgreen said:


> Very Good. Compliment. You could be more dry and work a lit be on calfs.





Hurt said:


> Thanks and welcome to the board. My calves are actually bigger than my arms (genetics) - probably just the angle of the picture. Appreciate your input though!



Neg repped. Too nice.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Neg repped. Too nice.



Im a nice guy Jin, what can I say??


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> Im a nice guy Jin, what can I say??



Neg repped. 

Backtalk.


----------



## Hurt

Hey guys sorry I haven't been posting lately. Still hitting it hard in the gym though. Weight is in the mid 230's right now and training has been going fairly well. A week and a half ago I did suffer from partial hamstring tear, so I haven't been able to train legs since. It's getting better every day though so I'll be back at it soon! 

Pic taken today:


----------



## Robdjents

He’s alive!!!! Looking good dude!


----------



## Hurt

Robdjents said:


> He’s alive!!!! Looking good dude!



Thanks brother!


----------



## dk8594

Looking solid!


----------



## Elivo

Nice work bro, looking good


----------



## Viduus

Robdjents said:


> He’s alive!!!! Looking good dude!



Thought the volume finally got him.


----------



## Hurt

Viduus said:


> Thought the volume finally got him.



NEVER!!!

10char


----------



## Hurt

Elivo said:


> Nice work bro, looking good



Thanks bro!


----------



## Hurt

dk8594 said:


> Looking solid!



Appreciate it brother!


----------



## Metalhead1

Hope you're enjoying the cruise bro. Keep pushing


----------



## snake

Injuries suck! Keep your chin up Hurt.


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> Hope you're enjoying the cruise bro. Keep pushing



Thanks bud so far so good!


----------



## Hurt

snake said:


> Injuries suck! Keep your chin up Hurt.



Thx brother - it’s slowly getting there. Was able to work into some air squats today so making progress!


----------



## Hurt

Couple of update pics. Haven't trained legs in over a month, but still keeping the size (thanks genetics). I've been focusing a lot on my bench press during this time since I can't squat or deadlift, and I've gotten up to 325 for 10 rep sets. Excited to test my 1RM soon.


----------



## Elivo

That’s some beast mode shit man!!!


----------



## Hurt

Elivo said:


> That’s some beast mode shit man!!!



Appreciate it brother - can’t wait to get back to squatting and deadlifting!


----------



## Jin

Pro card. Get it.


----------



## Robdjents

Jin said:


> Pro card. Get it.



No shit! One day we are gonna be in the chat box talking about how badass Hurt’s posing routine was at the Olympia.


----------



## Hurt

I appreciate the kind words guys! I just don’t know if I want to take the gear usage to that level. We’ll see though. This is my first year doing a blast/cruise protocol so I’m in uncharted waters. I do really like where things are going so far.

This next blast will be targeted at mass. Caloric surplus, test, deca, anadrol. 

I’ll likely be running the highest dose of test I've run yet as well (750mg/wk) so I could possibly get up in 260-270lb territory...especially once I’m squatting again.  That would be my heaviest weight ever.


----------



## Viduus

Even if you choose not to up the gear use, I think a lot of us will enjoy seeing how far you can take it at whatever level you decide to.

Family and health first. The rest is just a fun experience and some great stories for the grandkids! Good luck.

:32 (20):


----------



## dk8594

Hurt said:


> Couple of update pics. Haven't trained legs in over a month, but still keeping the size (thanks genetics). I've been focusing a lot on my bench press during this time since I can't squat or deadlift, and I've gotten up to 325 for 10 rep sets. Excited to test my 1RM soon.



1) Looking f-ing awesome!
2) Thank you for timing the pic so it didn't include that guy's bare ass.


----------



## Hurt

dk8594 said:


> 1) Looking f-ing awesome!
> 2) Thank you for timing the pic so it didn't include that guy's bare ass.



Haha thanks man! Lol I didn’t even notice the guy in the background - I should be more careful to make sure I’m not getting any bare asses.


----------



## Hurt

Alright folks. Today is the day! I'll be starting my next blast. Body weight is currently in the 238-240 range (5'10") and the goal of this next is building mass. I'll be in a caloric surplus and training hard and heavy with the goal of getting my squat and deadlift numbers back up after coming off this partial hamstring tear.

On average I'll be eating 6-7 meals/day totaling around 4500 calories. I'll post more info on my macros and timing later.

I plan on getting back to posting my daily workouts as well, so you guys can have a clear picture of exactly how I'm eating and training.

Okay now for the good stuff - dosages will be:

Weeks 1-20: 750 test e/wk 
Weeks 1-20: 600 deca/wk 
Weeks 1-4 and 17-20: 50mg anadrol/day

Possibly adding in GH & insulin later on, but I'll keep everyone updated.

Here is a pic from the gym last night. I'll get some better pics posted soon.


----------



## Jin

Oh yeah. 

In for the ride.


----------



## motown1002

Watching this.  Curious as to the contents of your meals as well.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> In for the ride.



Time to GROW! Still may throw in our good friend Tren towards the end as well


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Watching this.  Curious as to the contents of your meals as well.



I'll post what I'm eating too! Thanks for watching brotha!


----------



## Metalhead1

Hurt said:


> Time to GROW! Still may throw in our good friend Tren towards the end as well



I like the sound of this:32 (1):

You're gonna blow the **** up brother. Excited for you!


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> I like the sound of this:32 (1):
> 
> You're gonna blow the **** up brother. Excited for you!



Thanks bro! That's the plan!


----------



## snake

You're really make the rest of us look bad. You ever consider a new sport? You can golf into your 70's; maybe give that a try?


----------



## Hurt

snake said:


> You're really make the rest of us look bad. You ever consider a new sport? You can golf into your 70's; maybe give that a try?



LOL thanks man but Momma always said "stick to what you're good at, boy"


----------



## Hurt

First pin done. 1mL deca (300mg) and 1.5mL test e (250mg). Smooooth as butter. Next pin Monday. I'm also going to be taking Masteron 100mg eod - forgot to mention that earlier.

Anyone have input on timing of when to take the anadrol?


----------



## jennerrator

I know you’ll kick ass..just keep up with blood tests ect..health!!!!!


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator50 said:


> I know you’ll kick ass..just keep up with blood tests ect..health!!!!!



What's that? LOL jk of course dear. Thanks!


----------



## Metalhead1

Hurt said:


> First pin done. 1mL deca (300mg) and 1.5mL test e (250mg). Smooooth as butter. Next pin Monday. I'm also going to be taking Masteron 100mg eod - forgot to mention that earlier.
> 
> Anyone have input on timing of when to take the anadrol?



I split it up into every 8 hours, because of the half life


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> I split it up into every 8 hours, because of the half life



Thanks man!


----------



## stevenmd

Sorry if this is a redundant question but are you doing another show soon?  I tried reading back to see the show date but got caught up in everyone's comments that I forgot what I was looking for. lol


----------



## Hurt

stevenmd said:


> Sorry if this is a redundant question but are you doing another show soon?  I tried reading back to see the show date but got caught up in everyone's comments that I forgot what I was looking for. lol



I've actually never done a show. The goal was to do my first this year!


----------



## stevenmd

Hurt said:


> I've actually never done a show. The goal was to do my first this year!


Oh ok, given the length of the thread I thought maybe this was a second or third show.  I start "cutting" August 1st for a November show.  It'll be my first show so I'm reading everything I can on here.  I'll be 49 when I hit the stage.  I will start a thread for it soon.


----------



## Hurt

stevenmd said:


> Oh ok, given the length of the thread I thought maybe this was a second or third show.  I start "cutting" August 1st for a November show.  It'll be my first show so I'm reading everything I can on here.  I'll be 49 when I hit the stage.  I will start a thread for it soon.




I started a prep (and this thread) in 2012 but some things came up and I got out of it for a while.

when I came back I thought it would just be cool to continue the old thread

thats awesome man - can’t wait to see your progress!


----------



## motown1002

I always just took the drol in the am.


----------



## Hurt

Started the drol today. Going to go with taking it all in the AM and see how that goes.

Back/bi’s/calves today

Wide grip lat pull downs
4x12x200

Seated close grip low cable rows
4x12x90

Lying incline DB rows 
3 sets 18 reps (6 pronated, 6 neutral, 6 supinated reps)x45’s

Close Grip lat pull downs
3x10x100 (slow & controlled negative)

Rope pullovers
4x12x70

Seated alternating DB curls
4x12x30s

Single arm Preacher curls
3x12x50

Rope hammer curls
4x12x50

Calve raises on hack sled
5x25x225

Standing Calve Raises
4x15x400

Horizontal Leg Press Calve Raises
4 sets to failure x 300lbs

20 min sauna


----------



## Hurt

Yesterday was rest day. Weight this morning out of bed was 241 - pic is taken right out of bed, no pump. Other pic is calves from the front - FINALLY have decent vascularity in my legs...hoping I can control water retention enough to keep it through this blast.


----------



## Robdjents

looking good dude...excited to see where this blast takes you.


----------



## Hurt

Robdjents said:


> looking good dude...excited to see where this blast takes you.



Appreciate it brother! Just trying not to become a water buffalo!


----------



## Jin

"Finally I have shin veins"
    -Hurt


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> "Finally I have shin veins"
> -Hurt



Hell yeah! Worked hard for these shin veins!


----------



## Hurt

Chest and arms today

bench press
15x135
10x225
3x10x315
10x225
15x135

incline DB fly
10x40
10x50
10x60
8x60

dips
4 sets to failure (20,14,11,8)

incline alt dB curls
4x12x30s

reverse Grip tri pressdown SS ez bar curls
3x12

preacher curl machine (single arm)
4x12x50

rope hammer curl SS rope pressdowns
4x12


----------



## Hurt

Delts and traps today followed by calves. Didn’t record everything I did but I started with seated behind the neck barbell press and was really happy to work up to 8x225 without a spotter. I think the drol is starting to kick in.


----------



## Hurt

Sorry for the lapse in posting. Everything is going well, just been burning the candle at both ends trying to get this business sold. Bodyweight is getting close to 250. Back to training legs, albeit very light, but it feels good to get the blood flowing. Pic taken after leg training - could barely flex them.


----------



## Robdjents

Will you just compete already!!!!!! looking good bro


----------



## Hurt

Robdjents said:


> Will you just compete already!!!!!! looking good bro



Thanks man...Thats the plan! Once I’m recovered fully and training 100% again I’ll start looking at show dates.


----------



## Elivo

cant wait to see how that goes man, keep up the awesome work bro


----------



## Hurt

Elivo said:


> cant wait to see how that goes man, keep up the awesome work bro



thanks bro!


----------



## Hurt

Late night session last night. Back, traps, and calves:

Lat pulldown machine
4x12xfull stack

T-Bar Row Machine
3x10x5plates

Narrow grip lat pulls
3x12xfull stack

Single Arm Cable Rows (3 sec negative)
3x10x50

Rope Pullovers
4x15

Shrugs on Hammer Shrug Machine
4x15x6plates/side

Standing Calf Raise Machine
5x12xfull stack + 2 plates

Leg Press Machine Calf Raises (3 sec negative)
4x15xfull stack

Single Leg Calf Raises on 25lb plate holding 50lb DB
4x12

30 min sauna


----------



## motown1002

Hurt, you are looking great.  What part of the country will you be competing.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Hurt said:


> Sorry for the lapse in posting. Everything is going well, just been burning the candle at both ends trying to get this business sold. Bodyweight is getting close to 250. Back to training legs, albeit very light, but it feels good to get the blood flowing. Pic taken after leg training - could barely flex them.



Noods or gtfo


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> Hurt, you are looking great.  What part of the country will you be competing.



Thanks Mo - more than likely the Southeast - I don’t want to travel too far for my first one.


----------



## Hurt

PillarofBalance said:


> Noods or gtfo



I’ll PM you big boy


----------



## Hurt

No training yesterday. Spent the day driving neighborhoods with the wifey looking at houses. Ate a lot of food, but not a lot of clean food. Chest today - Putting those calories to work. 

So far I feel great and training is going well. I’m  definitely starting to see the effects of the deca now as well. For example, when I stand from sitting (get off the couch etc) my knees will usually crack and pop, but now, nothing. I really wish I hadn’t torn my hamstring, because with how great my joints feel I could be squatting a house right now.


----------



## Hurt

Few update pics from chest training the other day. It was the gym dog's bday so we had to get a pic with her - didn't realize how much bigger I am than my buddy, LOL. Body weight is hovering around 250. Definitely feeling very full and pumps are awesome. The deca seems to be in full swing.


----------



## Gibsonator

lookin macho as always brutha


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> lookin macho as always brutha



Thanks brother!


----------



## stevenmd

Hurt said:


> Spent the day driving neighborhoods with the wifey looking at houses.


  Are prices as inflated by you as they are here in California?  I'm a Realtor® so Im curious.  We have a huge lack of inventory here so seller think they can over price their houses.  On the plus side for you as a buyer, the market slows down this time of year - the stats won't show it until September/October but it starts slowing August.  In a month or so, house prices should come down 1% or 2% as they sit on the market longer.  The average price in my immediate area is a little over $500K for an average 3 bedroom.


----------



## Gibsonator

stevenmd said:


> Are prices as inflated by you as they are here in California?  I'm a Realtor® so Im curious.  We have a huge lack of inventory here so seller think they can over price their houses.  On the plus side for you as a buyer, the market slows down this time of year - the stats won't show it until September/October but it starts slowing August.  In a month or so, house prices should come down 1% or 2% as they sit on the market longer.  The average price in my immediate area is a little over $500K for an average 3 bedroom.



I see nothing but apartment/condos being built by the mass here in Orange County. 500k for a 3 bedroom house?! Must be far far inland.


----------



## stevenmd

Gibsonator said:


> I see nothing but apartment/condos being built by the mass here in Orange County. 500k for a 3 bedroom house?! Must be far far inland.


 Yes, Sacramento.


----------



## Hurt

stevenmd said:


> Are prices as inflated by you as they are here in California?  I'm a Realtor® so Im curious.  We have a huge lack of inventory here so seller think they can over price their houses.  On the plus side for you as a buyer, the market slows down this time of year - the stats won't show it until September/October but it starts slowing August.  In a month or so, house prices should come down 1% or 2% as they sit on the market longer.  The average price in my immediate area is a little over $500K for an average 3 bedroom.



Yeah we have very little inventory, and most homes in my neighborhood go under contract day 1. As a buyer it sucks but as a seller it’s great. 

I also do some residential spec builds and the last two I built had over 5 offers in the first day. One of them sold for 50k over ask.

I do some buy and hold investing and it’s damn near impossible to find anything that cash flows that isn’t in the ghetto. Thinking about liquidating my whole portfolio and waiting for the next crash so I can snatch some stuff up. One of my rentals I picked up for 45k cash and put 10k in - just appraised for 200k...I’ve only had it for 3 years!


----------



## stevenmd

Hurt said:


> Yeah we have very little inventory, and most homes in my neighborhood go under contract day 1. As a buyer it sucks but as a seller it’s great.
> 
> I also do some residential spec builds and the last two I built had over 5 offers in the first day. One of them sold for 50k over ask.
> 
> I do some buy and hold investing and it’s damn near impossible to find anything that cash flows that isn’t in the ghetto. Thinking about liquidating my whole portfolio and waiting for the next crash so I can snatch some stuff up. One of my rentals I picked up for 45k cash and put 10k in - just appraised for 200k...I’ve only had it for 3 years!


  The days of a ton of great deals are gone.  I'm not so sure there is going to be another crash soon as we have not hit the same indicators as last time yet, not even close BUT we are a few years overdue for a recession and that will have an effect on real estate.  (http://www.simplifyingthemarket.com...le/?a=212081-75552dcfc5ff25944c0d64cc578cbf36)  Multi-unit market is super hot right now though since rents are skyrocketing.  Best way to add to your portfolio right now is driving for dollars.  
Sorry, didn't mean to go off topic on your thread here.  Looking great man!


----------



## Hurt

stevenmd said:


> The days of a ton of great deals are gone.  I'm not so sure there is going to be another crash soon as we have not hit the same indicators as last time yet, not even close BUT we are a few years overdue for a recession and that will have an effect on real estate.  (http://www.simplifyingthemarket.com...le/?a=212081-75552dcfc5ff25944c0d64cc578cbf36)  Multi-unit market is super hot right now though since rents are skyrocketing.  Best way to add to your portfolio right now is driving for dollars.
> Sorry, didn't mean to go off topic on your thread here.  Looking great man!



Haha no worries. Yeah I have birddogs and I send direct mail. Most of my investment real estate has been off market finds.


----------



## DreamChaser

I'm in this


----------



## Elivo

Looking good ya wee little shit LOL


----------



## Hurt

Elivo said:


> Looking good ya wee little shit LOL



Haha thanks man - trying to get big!


----------



## BRICKS

Trying and succeeding.  Looking good brother.


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Trying and succeeding.  Looking good brother.



appreciate the kind words brotha!


----------



## Hurt

Great chest/tri session today. Feeling very full and getting great pumps. I'm a fan of deca...but definitely have lost some of my cuts, which I expected with a little water retention (especially from the drol) and upping the calories. It will be interesting when I throw in tren a little later in the cycle!

Update on the hamstring tear - I've trained legs a couple times now and have started squatting again. I only worked up to sets of 10 with 315 but it felt great. Taking baby steps!


----------



## Gibsonator

only sets of 10 with 315. fukk outta here :32 (18):


----------



## Metalhead1

Whatta Vajjj

Seriously, glad to hear you're progressing


----------



## Hurt

Gibsonator said:


> only sets of 10 with 315. fukk outta here :32 (18):



Gotta take it slow bro!


----------



## strongassnurse

Hurt your log's got me so ****ing pumped to start! My first cycle is starting in apx. 2 weeks and i'm dreaming of responding as well as you!! Here's to wishful thinking!


----------



## stevenmd

Hurt said:


> It will be interesting when I throw in tren a little later in the cycle!


  You had me at tren...


----------



## Hurt

strongassnurse said:


> Hurt your log's got me so ****ing pumped to start! My first cycle is starting in apx. 2 weeks and i'm dreaming of responding as well as you!! Here's to wishful thinking!



Thanks man! You’ll respond like crazy to your first, just EAT and train hard.


----------



## BRICKS

I found when I tore my hamstring that squats weren't affect much.  Back up to speed I  those within 2 weeks.  That hamstring took about 6 month till back to 100%.  Went from single leg curls (kneeling) of 120 lbs to 5 lbs.  But I found in the course of rehabbing that I got just as good growth with the light weights.  Back to the old weight now for 10s and hamstrings are bigger.  Patient with the hamstring, brother.


----------



## Hurt

Still progressing. Worked up to a few sets with 405 on squats this past leg day. Just playing things very cautiously. 

I was starting to feel pretty run down so i just took 3 days off and I feel much better today. Great energy and aggression in the gym. 

Body weight is still hovering in the mid 240’s to 250 range.


----------



## BRICKS

Strong work buddy.


----------



## Hurt

Just a screen grab from a training video we shot recently. Definitely a lot more puffy but feeling thick!

*​*


----------



## DevilDoc87

Gatdamn son!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

That drol def doing it's thing on you. I am sure you are drinking plenty of fluids so if just water doesn't work sometimes a little Pedialyte will help shed a bid of that sub q water.


----------



## Hurt

PillarofBalance said:


> That drol def doing it's thing on you. I am sure you are drinking plenty of fluids so if just water doesn't work sometimes a little Pedialyte will help shed a bid of that sub q water.



Thanks man - I started taking in more electrolytes and it definitely has helped.


----------



## Hurt

Quick update pic to show off the thighz


----------



## Jin

6 and a half years later and almost page 100 of this thread: get on the ****ing stage already!:32 (18):

looking great.


----------



## Jada

Looking good hurt.


----------



## DevilDoc87

“He got two! He got twoooo!!! AHHUEEEGGHH”


----------



## BRICKS

Putting the Hurt on those weights (see what I did there?).   Dude....fkn aye.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jin said:


> 6 and a half years later and almost page 100 of this thread: get on the ****ing stage already!:32 (18):
> 
> looking great.



Jin has a point man. Even if you don't show up and crush everyone (which you probably would ) the experience would pay. 

When's this happening?


----------



## Gibsonator

temporary ban until you prove you've signed up for an upcoming show...


----------



## Spongy

Hurt said:


> Quick update pic to show off the thighz



The hell do you know about 1st Phorm?!


----------



## DevilDoc87

Gibsonator said:


> temporary ban until you prove you've signed up for an upcoming show...



Please don’t eat me for agreeing.. haha


----------



## Hurt

PillarofBalance said:


> Jin has a point man. Even if you don't show up and crush everyone (which you probably would ) the experience would pay.
> 
> When's this happening?



Tearing my hamstring set me back a bit, but things are getting back on track. 

Closing on the sale of my business this Friday after 3 months of going back and forth with the buyers so once I’m through that I’ll pick a show date and hire a prep coach. 

Ive got to stop telling myself “just a little bigger, just a little bigger” and go ahead and commit to a show.


----------



## Hurt

Spongy said:


> The hell do you know about 1st Phorm?!



I’ve been a big fan of their CEO Andy Frisella since I started opening my own businesses- been listening to his podcast for a few years now in that context. 

I recently became affiliated with them and went out and visited HQ etc. ...can’t say enough good things about everyone in that company - they’ve really built something awesome and have been great so far.


----------



## Hurt

Pic taken out of bed this morning. Body weight hanging just under 250.


----------



## Spongy

Hurt said:


> I’ve been a big fan of their CEO Andy Frisella since I started opening my own businesses- been listening to his podcast for a few years now in that context.
> 
> I recently became affiliated with them and went out and visited HQ etc. ...can’t say enough good things about everyone in that company - they’ve really built something awesome and have been great so far.



Why didnt you say what's up?!  Jerk!


----------



## Hurt

Spongy said:


> Why didnt you say what's up?!  Jerk!



Lol what do you mean?


----------



## DevilDoc87

Nice dude!


----------



## strongassnurse

Hurt said:


> Pic taken out of bed this morning. Body weight hanging just under 250.



WTF this is goals! You look awesome man!


----------



## Hurt

strongassnurse said:


> WTF this is goals! You look awesome man!



Thanks man! Work in progress!


----------



## Hurt

Sorry I haven't posted much lately guys. Trying to push the sale of my business over the finish line and we've had a few hang ups along the way, but we are almost there, thank God.  I've still been training hard though. Legs are close to feeling 100% - worked up to 500 on both squats and deads this week, and everything felt great. Here's a shot from last night's squat session aftermath. Body weight still right at 250.


----------



## Straight30weight

****in impressive


----------



## Gibsonator

Lookin beast man, appreciate the updates


----------



## Robdjents

yea yea hurt's a beast blah blah blah...kidding dude keep it up!!!!


----------



## jennerrator

Just fuuuckin amazing dear!!!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## John Ziegler

Id look like that too if i was on steroids


----------



## jennerrator

Zeigler said:


> Id look like that too if i was on steroids



lmao...it’s way more than that!!!! But you know that


----------



## Hurt

Thanks guys for the kind words! Hopefully I’ll be out from under the weight of this deal soon and I’ll be posting so much you guys get tired of me lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yep still a pussy


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Yep still a pussy



Love you too sweetie


----------



## motown1002

Looking good for a pussy!  lol  Just kidding man.  Very impressive.  Can tell you put in a lot of hard work!  BEAST!


----------



## Hurt

On a new routine - something very different for me. More strength-oriented and less hypertrophy focused.

Yesterday's workout was:

Squat 5x3 @ 80% (405)
Banded Speed Deadlifts w/ Green Bands @ 55% (315)
Leg Press 5x15 (500)
Good Mornings 4x12 (135)
Hamstring Curls 5x15 (forget weight - half stack)


----------



## Hurt

Today 

2” Deficit deadlifts 8x3 (455lbs)
20 rep squat (275lbs- started light, goal is to keep adding 5lbs each week for as long as possible)
B.B. Lunges 4x8 (135lbs)
GHR 4x20
BB row 5x12 (225lbs)
Seated WG row 4x20 (100lbs)


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> Today
> 
> 2” Deficit deadlifts 8x3 (455lbs)
> 20 rep squat (275lbs- started light, goal is to keep adding 5lbs each week for as long as possible)
> B.B. Lunges 4x8 (135lbs)
> GHR 4x20
> BB row 5x12 (225lbs)
> Seated WG row 4x20 (100lbs)




I’m doing 3x20 squats on my light day. Started at 225. Good burn


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> I’m doing 3x20 squats on my light day. Started at 225. Good burn



3 sets of 20 is legit! I've never done squats and deads in the same session, so doing the 20 rep squat after 8 sets of deads killed me. This new powerlifting-style routine is definitely pushing my body in new ways.


----------



## Hurt

Rest day today. Just eating and getting some errands done, including 2 hours of deep tissue work


----------



## Hurt

Body weight is stalling out in the 249-252 range lately. On another note, I like to mow my grass in short shorts to scare my neighbors.


----------



## BRICKS

Fkn beast.  Looking solid bro!


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Fkn beast.  Looking solid bro!



Thanks man!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yep still small and still a pussy.


----------



## Straight30weight

****in hell man, nice work


----------



## Hurt

Straight30weight said:


> ****in hell man, nice work



Thx a lot bro!


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> Yep still small and still a pussy.



I’ll never be big enough for you


----------



## jennerrator

Hahahaha...you can mow my yard!!!! Well, if I had one!!!!:32 (18):


----------



## Hurt

jennerrator said:


> Hahahaha...you can mow my yard!!!! Well, if I had one!!!!:32 (18):



On my way!


----------



## Jin

Where can I buy a fanny pack like that?


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Where can I buy a fanny pack like that?



I have quite a few but I think that one was from amazon for like 10 bucks


----------



## German89

Hurt said:


> Body weight is stalling out in the 249-252 range lately. On another note, I like to mow my grass in short shorts to scare my neighbors.



Love the fanny!!
I have a rose pink guess one. I dont give a ****


----------



## German89

jennerrator said:


> Hahahaha...you can mow my yard!!!! Well, if I had one!!!!:32 (18):



He can mow your yard, alright  

Sorry, im a perv.


----------



## BRICKS

Hurt said:


> I have quite a few but I think that one was from amazon for like 10 bucks



Got a couple, mine have a carry pocket and holster inside.


----------



## Gadawg

Freaking jacked man!  

If I was one of your neighbors, I wouldn't worry about your legs too much but Id be concerned that you wear that mask everywhere.


----------



## ECKSRATED

He wears that fanny packs because his cock is too big for those tight shorts. He cuts a hole in it and just lays his dick inside the fanny pack. True Story.


----------



## Gadawg

ECKSRATED said:


> He wears that fanny packs because his cock is too big for those tight shorts. He cuts a hole in it and just lays his dick inside the fanny pack. True Story.



We shouldnt be calling it a fanny pack then.


----------



## Rhino99

German89 said:


> He can mow your yard, alright
> 
> Sorry, im a perv.



You and me both. I was gonna say the same thing, lol


----------



## DevilDoc87

:32 (18): Lmao I can’t...


----------



## German89

Rhino99 said:


> You and me both. I was gonna say the same thing, lol



Lmfao!! You want him to mow your lawn?


----------



## Gadawg

Do you handle the edging and weed control too or do I have to do that?


----------



## Hurt

German89 said:


> Love the fanny!!
> I have a rose pink guess one. I dont give a ****



Thanks! They are useful and make life easier and I’m past caring what people think about how I dress lol


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Got a couple, mine have a carry pocket and holster inside.



Now that’s badass


----------



## Hurt

ECKSRATED said:


> He wears that fanny packs because his cock is too big for those tight shorts. He cuts a hole in it and just lays his dick inside the fanny pack. True Story.



thats actually a great idea for a gag with the old lady. “Honey my hands  are full, can you reach inside my fanny pack and grab my wallet?” - BOOM handful of cock


----------



## Hurt

German89 said:


> Lmfao!! You want him to mow your lawn?



Bahahahaha maybe after you get a few drinks in me big boy


----------



## Hurt

Gadawg said:


> Do you handle the edging and weed control too or do I have to do that?



Thatll cost ya extra


----------



## German89

Hurt said:


> Thanks! They are useful and make life easier and I’m past caring what people think about how I dress lol



Lmfao. Right!!

Its totally convenient. Especially for me because, i hate lugging a purse with a toddler and, womens pants just dont have friggin pockets!

Bradly martyn has some nice fannys.  Or not. What the ****!  He did have some nice ones. Maybe they didnt sell well.


----------



## DevilDoc87

Hurt said:


> thats actually a great idea for a gag with the old lady. “Honey my hands  are full, can you reach inside my fanny pack and grab my wallet?” - BOOM handful of cock



no balls... pun intended :32 (18):


----------



## Metalhead1

Looking beast as always hurt!


----------



## Hurt

Damn guys I’ve been terrible about keeping up with this. I’ve posted this elsewhere but I’ve just started the protocol for my final 6 weeks of the blast:

600mg test
700mg tren
525mg mast
80mg var/day
EC stack

Goal is obviously to lean up, and be vascular AF.


----------



## motown1002

That's a nice last 6 weeks.  You are already jacked.  Looking forward to the end result.  Why 525 Mast and not 500 or 550?  lol  I have a hard time with those 25's on the pin.  haha


----------



## PillarofBalance

Hurt said:


> Damn guys I’ve been terrible about keeping up with this. I’ve posted this elsewhere but I’ve just started the protocol for my final 6 weeks of the blast:
> 
> 600mg test
> 700mg tren
> 525mg mast
> 80mg var/day
> EC stack
> 
> Goal is obviously to lean up, and be vascular AF.



Add a low dose of Cialis as you get leaner. Like 5mg per day or maybe 10 every 3 days or so. Will help the vascularity tremendously.


----------



## Hurt

PillarofBalance said:


> Add a low dose of Cialis as you get leaner. Like 5mg per day or maybe 10 every 3 days or so. Will help the vascularity tremendously.




Uh oh shits about to get crazy!


----------



## Hurt

motown1002 said:


> That's a nice last 6 weeks.  You are already jacked.  Looking forward to the end result.  Why 525 Mast and not 500 or 550?  lol  I have a hard time with those 25's on the pin.  haha



1.5mL of mast eod dosed at 100mg/mL. 150mg*3.5 = 525mg


----------



## Jin

PillarofBalance said:


> Add a low dose of Cialis as you get leaner. Like 5mg per day or maybe 10 every 3 days or so. Will help the vascularity tremendously.



Yes. Please turn your entire body into dick skin.


----------



## automatondan

I'm excited to see the end result, you are already jacked af.


----------



## Hurt

automatondan said:


> I'm excited to see the end result, you are already jacked af.



Thanks Dan! And welcome back bro


----------



## automatondan

Hurt said:


> Thanks Dan! And welcome back bro



I'm back here just to see you get bigger and scarier.


----------



## Hurt

Alright here is my "pre-tren" update pic taken this morning - just did my second shot of tren ace, so in the next couple weeks we should see some fun changes.

Body weight is 250 on the nose...and in case y'all forgot I'm 5'10"...


----------



## Jin

Hurt said:


> Alright here is my "pre-tren" update pic taken this morning - just did my second shot of tren ace, so in the next couple weeks we should see some fun changes.
> 
> Body weight is 250 on the nose...and in case y'all forgot I'm 5'10"...



Every time you post a photo German loves me less.


----------



## Hurt

Jin said:


> Every time you post a photo German loves me less.



But I love you more. #jackedandbearded


----------



## German89

...... im in for the beard gainz


----------



## Rhino99

Hurt,
If you get the time can you post what your diet is like?


----------



## Hurt

Rhino99 said:


> Hurt,
> If you get the time can you post what your diet is like?



No problem! 

This is a normal day:

8 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
8oz turkey breast, 2 cups white rice, 100g green beans
8oz chicken breast, 1.5 cups white rice, 100g green beans
Protein shake + PB&J sandwich (pre-training)
Protein shake + dexanhydrous glucose (post-training)
8oz chicken breast, 1 cup white rice, 50g green beans
10oz steak or lean ground beef, 1 whole avocado


----------



## Gadawg

I dont see any ice cream or twizzlers. This seems unrealistic


----------



## Rhino99

Hurt said:


> No problem!
> 
> This is a normal day:
> 
> 8 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
> 8oz turkey breast, 2 cups white rice, 100g green beans
> 8oz chicken breast, 1.5 cups white rice, 100g green beans
> Protein shake + PB&J sandwich (pre-training)
> Protein shake + dexanhydrous glucose (post-training)
> 8oz chicken breast, 1 cup white rice, 50g green beans
> 10oz steak or lean ground beef, 1 whole avocado



Solid.....


----------



## Jin

Rhino99 said:


> Solid.....


 Unlike Hurts prepubescent physique.


----------



## German89

Gadawg said:


> I dont see any ice cream or twizzlers. This seems unrealistic



I see pb and j. Seems legit to me


----------



## Spongy

> dexanhydrous glucose



#Ignition

#LegionofBoom

#HurtIs1stPhorm


----------



## Hurt

Spongy said:


> #Ignition
> 
> #LegionofBoom
> 
> #HurtIs1stPhorm



haha you know it!


----------



## Spongy

Hurt said:


> haha you know it!



Not gonna lie, I pound the hell out of some Ignition when on slin.  I absolutely 100% trust Andy and his truth in labeling.


----------



## Hurt

Spongy said:


> Not gonna lie, I pound the hell out of some Ignition when on slin.  I absolutely 100% trust Andy and his truth in labeling.



Haven't used slin yet, but I would think that'd be a match made in heaven!


----------

